# SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents The WWE Brand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same



## Mox Girl

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

Oh, awesome! I didn't know SD was getting it's own section


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

Big night tomorrow. Awesome main event tonight leading into tomorrow. I have my doubts about the split itself but tomorrow is must see TV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

I am ready to see this and I am making this statement completely sober. :sodone


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

#1 Seth Rollins #2 Dean Ambrose #3 Let the Draft Begin


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

LETS DO THIS.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh, awesome! I didn't know SD was getting it's own section


A couple years ago, Raw and Smackdown had its own seperate sections when the original brand extension was still active. With the shows having separate rosters again, we decided it'd make sense to have separate sections again. 

But yeah, definitely hyped for this. First Smackdown I'm watching since the last live one, which was January of '15. :lol


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

:bryan here we go!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*



Donnie said:


> LETS DO THIS.


[YOUTUBE]JNTCNH2k[/YOUTUBE]

Jump to 5 seconds.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

Would love to hear this tomorrow night. :lenny


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: 7/19 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread*

So how exactly is this draft going to work?

1- Raw
2- Smackdown
3- Raw
4- Smackdown
6- Raw

7- Raw
8- Smackdown
9- Raw
10- Smackdown
11- Raw

And so forth?

If so, I'll do the top handful.

1- Raw-* Seth Rollins*
2- Smackdown- *Dean Ambrose*
3- Raw- *Roman Reigns*
4- Smackdown- *John Cena*
5- Raw- *Brock Lesnar*
6- Raw- *Kevin Owens*
7- Smackdown- *AJ Styles*


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents WWE Brand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same*

I watched Raw for nothing.. I was waiting some drafts


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents WWE Brand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same*

Ugh, I hate that where I live, Smackdown fucking airs on the weekend. It's going to be 5 days old by the time we get to it, so I might start watching it on a stream.

Especially for tomorrow's draft, even though I haven't even watched Raw yet either :lol


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents WWE Brand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same*

First time in years that I'm going to watch a full episode of Smackdown.

Hope they have a new set.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents WWE Brand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same*

Rollins, Roman and AJ - Raw
Cena, Dean, Orton and Bray - Smackdown


----------



## Ace

Steve Black Man said:


> So how exactly is this draft going to work?
> 
> 1- Raw
> 2- Smackdown
> 3- Raw
> 4- Smackdown
> 6- Raw
> 
> 7- Raw
> 8- Smackdown
> 9- Raw
> 10- Smackdown
> 11- Raw
> 
> And so forth?
> 
> If so, I'll do the top handful.
> 
> 1- Raw-* Seth Rollins*
> 2- Smackdown- *Dean Ambrose*
> 3- Raw- *Roman Reigns*
> 4- Smackdown- *John Cena*
> 5- Raw- *Brock Lesnar*
> 6- Raw- *Kevin Owens*
> 7- Smackdown- *AJ Styles*


 Switch KO and AJ around. Would seem too fake (booking wise) if they draft KO ahead of AJ.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents WWE Brand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same*



Tommy-V said:


> First time in years that I'm going to watch a full episode of Smackdown.
> 
> Hope they have a new set.



They will, they will add the word "live" under Smackdown. :nerd:


----------



## Kratosx23

Raw ~ Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt (*sigh* to the millionth degree)

SmackDown ~ Dean Ambrose, John Cena, AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho

NXT Draftees

Raw ~ Samoa Joe, Finn Balor, Nia Jax

SmackDown ~ Shinsuke Nakamura, American Alpha, Bayley


----------



## BadmanThickness

Breezango (Fandango and Tyler Breeze)
Enzo and Cass (Enzo Amore and Big Cass)
Gallows and Anderson (Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson)
Golden Truth (Goldust and R-Truth)


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents WWE Brand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same*



Straw Hat said:


> Rollins, Roman and AJ - Raw
> Cena, Dean, Orton and Bray - Smackdown



I'd probably swap Orton for AJ and that could be most likely scenario. Then give Raw Lesnar and Owens too and maybe Smackdown someone like Jericho. But these are all just guesses right now. I think the only real given is Rollins/Ambrose 1-2 in the draft. After that, well anything could happen and surprise us.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> I'd probably swap Orton for AJ and that could be most likely scenario. Then give Raw Lesnar and Owens too and maybe Smackdown someone like Jericho. But these are all just guesses right now. I think the only real given is Rollins/Ambrose 1-2 in the draft. After that, well anything could happen and surprise us.


 If the title isn't on the line for AJ-Cena II, there is no point doing the rematch as it will require a third decider unless AJ wins it. By drafting them to different rosters, it seems like a last match between the two with Cena having to redeem himself and setting up for a third match later on.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> If the title isn't on the line for AJ-Cena II, there is no point doing the rematch as it will require a third decider unless AJ wins it. By drafting them to different rosters, it seems like a last match between the two with Cena having to redeem himself and setting up for a third match later on.



Summerslam would be the deciding payoff match between the two. Cena, Enzo/Cass will win at Battleground and beat the Club. AJ will claim well he couldn't beat him one on one. This will set up the Summerslam match in which Cena wins ending the feud. So in reality it doesn't make AJ look that bad. Because he went 1-1 vs Cena in singles matches, but Cena still wins the storyline due to winning at two PPVs. 


WWE did a similar thing last summer with Reigns/Bray Wyatt. They had Bray win the first match vs Reigns at Battleground. Then did tag matches at Summerslam and Night of Champions. With the one on one payoff match between Bray/Reigns being at Hell in the Cell, which Reigns won to even things 1-1 and end the feud. So there's already a big story and feud set up there for Summerslam. Putting a title on the line all of the sudden seems like overkill.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> Summerslam would be the deciding payoff match between the two. Cena, Enzo/Cass will win at Battleground and beat the Club. AJ will claim well he couldn't beat him one on one. This will set up the Summerslam match in which Cena wins ending the feud. So in reality it doesn't make AJ look that bad. Because he went 1-1 vs Cena in singles matches, but Cena still wins the storyline due to winning at two PPVs.
> 
> 
> WWE did a similar thing last summer with Reigns/Bray Wyatt. They had Bray win the first match vs Reigns at Battleground. Then did tag matches at Summerslam and Night of Champions. With the one on one payoff match between Bray/Reigns being at Hell in the Cell, which Reigns won to even things 1-1. So there's already a big story and feud set up there for Summerslam. Putting a title on the line all of the sudden seems like overkill.


 Battleground is a filler, doesn't count towards their tally at all. AJ wins 2-0 or finishes it 1-1 leaving it up for a third later on.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Straw Hat said:


> Switch KO and AJ around. Would seem too fake (booking wise) if they draft KO ahead of AJ.


Would it? Their booking seems to be relatively similar, and the only televised singles match they've had KO won clean.


----------



## Ace

Steve Black Man said:


> Would it? Their booking seems to be relatively similar, and the only televised singles match they've had KO won clean.


 AJ is being called an ATG and big match player, he also pushed Super Reigns (pre-suspension) to the limit twice.

Roman-Rollins on Raw and Dean-Orton on Smackdown.

AJ helps with the cruiserweight division and builds it up with Ibushi, ZSJ, Neville and Zayn.

Raw needs as much help as it can get and they can build Smackdown around Cena, Orton and Dean which is enough for 2hrs.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> Battleground is a filler, doesn't count towards their tally at all. AJ wins 2-0 or finishes it 1-1 leaving it up for a third later on.




It does and it doesn't. Yes it doesn't hurt AJ, but good guys win twice in the feud and on back to back PPVs. Which ends the storyline basically. Keep in mind they probably want the feud to end 1-1, so nobody can say Cena buried AJ. Which is why they made Battleground a filler for Cena side to get the first win. Without actually AJ losing to Cena. So when Cena beats AJ at Summerslam. It ends the feud, because Cena beat AJ and or the Club on back to back PPVs. While W/L wise both guys are 1-1, and AJ doesn't come out looking bad like Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens and Rusev did.


----------



## marshal99

How does this draft works ? A schoolyard pick ? If Reigns is suspended , is he going to appear when he gets drafted ??


----------



## MOBELS

Unsure of where the top guys are going to end up now due to the 3 picks for RAW, especially due to Ambrose being champion as well. Nevertheless, in a perfect world the order would go:

RAW: Ambrose
Smackdown: Cena
Smackdown: AJ
RAW: Rollins
RAW: Reigns
Smackdown: Orton
RAW: Lesnar
Smackdown: The New Day
RAW: Kevin Owens
RAW: Bray Wyatt

But with Cena taking a reduced schedule and Rollins not getting his well deserved first draft pick, I have no idea what route their going to take for the rosters. Can't see AJ/Cena being split up nor can I see Reigns/Rollins being split up either.


----------



## marshal99

Cena is not taking a reduced schedule , he has denied that. Don't think Brock will be involved in the draft pick , he's a special attraction who should be able to appear on any brand.


----------



## StylesP1

mobels said:


> Unsure of where the top guys are going to end up now due to the 3 picks for RAW, especially due to Ambrose being champion as well. Nevertheless, in a perfect world the order would go:
> 
> RAW: Ambrose
> Smackdown: Cena
> Smackdown: AJ
> RAW: Rollins
> RAW: Reigns
> Smackdown: Orton
> RAW: Lesnar
> Smackdown: The New Day
> RAW: Kevin Owens
> RAW: Bray Wyatt
> 
> But with Cena taking a reduced schedule and Rollins not getting his well deserved first draft pick, I have no idea what route their going to take for the rosters. Can't see AJ/Cena being split up nor can I see Reigns/Rollins being split up either.


I'll take a shot.

Raw - Seth Rollins
SD - Dean Ambrose
Raw - Brock Lesnar
SD - John Cena
Raw - Roman Reigns
Raw - Charlotte
SD - AJ Styles
Raw - Miz(IC Champ)
SD - Sasha Banks
Raw - Enzo and Cass

Just round one. I think Smackdown takes Rusev with their first pick in the 2nd round for the US Title.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Raw - Seth Rollins
SD - Dean Ambrose (WWE Champ)
Raw - Charlotte
SD - John Cena
Raw - Roman Reigns
Raw - Sasha Banks
SD - Finn Balor
Raw - Rusev(US Champ)
SD - AJ Styles 
Raw - The New Day (Tag Champs)

There are too many possible combinations, the only sure thing are the first two.And I really hope that Balor will be one of the first calls, perhaps in a better position where I put him, to be sold from the announcer as a big deal


----------



## 751161

RAW was actually a lot better than I expected last night, it was nothing more than a Draft pre-show, but enjoyable nevertheless. I still can't believe I'm going to be watching Smackdown for once, and it actually making an impact on the product and there will be a TON of talking points from it.

I've been waiting for this Day ever since it was announced, and it is legitimately hovering around 'Mania levels of hype for me. I always thought the Brand Split was a great idea, and it can be incredibly good for the talent if done correctly. All in all, regardless of how it all pans out, this a very exciting time for us fans. 

I'm really not going to go in with too many expectations of the Draft picks etc, and just see how it all plays out.

I'm so stoked for this.










Lowkey hoping for a brand new set, but don't want to get my hopes up. That could happen next week when both shows change, but I don't see why they wouldn't go all out on arguably the biggest Smackdown of the year.


----------



## Mainboy

Hopefully this will bring back the good days of Smackdown.

Anyone else getting supplies for tonight?


----------



## 751161

Mainboy said:


> Hopefully this will bring back the good days of Smackdown.
> 
> Anyone else getting supplies for tonight?


Considering it's on really late in the UK, I'm going to probably order a Pizza tonight, and just save it (maybe..) until Smackdown.

Knowing me though, I'll probably eat it before then. :booklel

Probably not going to post much until the next morning when I've woke up, as I want to get fully immersed in the Draft.


----------



## V-Trigger

I always have been a Smackdown guy since the RA Era. So pumped for tonight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Smackdown was amazing in 2002/2003 the first time they did the brand split. They had the hungry underdog mentality of the original ECW (which makes sense considering Heyman was writing it), but had WWE's talent pool and resources. I feel like similar could happen here.

While I still think the brand split is only happening due to USA Network's demands, I do have high hopes for positive change. Not just due to the hype, but rather the direction of Shane O Mac's character. Since his return, he has openly shat on the company and cited evidence along the way. WWE wouldn't allow such truths to be spoken on their program without doing something about it. So, using Shane as the conduit, they've shown self-awareness of their faults. But they could hardly turn around and say, "Fuck, Shane's right, let's change everything right now!" The brand split allows them to make changes and improvements in a more "natural" way.

The only sucky thing is that the whole Draft takes place in the morning Australian time. So I need to stay off social media completely until I finish work tomorrow. Excited for what could be.


----------



## Dolorian

For my part I would be pleased if it goes...

Raw - Seth Rollins
SD - Dean Ambrose
Raw - Roman Reigns
SD - John Cena or AJ Styles

That's very much what I'd like for the top picks of each show. For the rest it wouldn't really bother me which way they go.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Does anyone have the official, confirmed draft order?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61279017 said:


> Does anyone have the official, confirmed draft order?


Based off of that WWE article, I figured Raw got the the #1 pick, but SD follows with 2 picks, the Raw gets 2, so it'd look like:
1) Raw
2) SD 3) SD
4) Raw 5) Raw 6) Raw
4) SD 5) SD
Ect.
If they go this route, I could see the first two rounds being
1) Seth Rollins
2) Dean Ambrose 3) John Cena
4) Roman Reigns 5) Brock Lesnar 6) Randy Orton
4) AJ Styles 5) Samoa Joe


----------



## DoubtGin

Won't be able to watch (living in Germany) until the day after so I'll have to stay spoiler-free for about 13 hours.


----------



## NoyK

*Haven't been this hyped over WWE in quite a while. Looking forward for tonight *


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755412526733459456
Was this known before? Just saw it.


----------



## Oneiros

This will be the first time ever that I will stay up to watch Smackdown, quite pumped for this.


----------



## The Tempest

Draft hasn't started yet and there's already a rematch from RAW, oh joy :kobelol


----------



## NeyNey

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755412526733459456
> Was this known before? Just saw it.



HOLY SHIT WHY :mj2 my heart is still pumpin from last night HELLO I NEED A BREAK???????????????


----------



## imthegame19

By the time the match starts. Ambrose and Rollins will likely already be drafted to different shows. I expect Shane/Stephanie involved here and the match being a dq.


----------



## DoubtGin

The Tempest said:


> Draft hasn't started yet and there's already a rematch from RAW, oh joy :kobelol


but with Mauro :mark:


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755412526733459456












This fucking company.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

OK this makes more sense now in terms of them having a reason to split the World Titles. 

But please... don't let the four of them sit by at ringside. They will just take the focus away from the match.


----------



## Chrome

Another rematch. :lol

Great thing about this draft thing is it's a win-win for fans. Either it works and fans get 2 great shows to tune into every week, or it flops and WWE drives themselves into a much deeper hole than they already are, forcing them to make some legit changes to the product.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Is this on at 1am UK time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brand Split night, a night that is supposed to represent freshness and new stuff...and we get a rematch from a match that just took place last night and a match we've seen dozens of times over the past 2 years...

WWE clearly doesn't give a shit. That's for sure. Horrible decision. I'm close to giving up. What a retarded decision.


----------



## Cipher

I fell asleep after Bryan came out.

Are they really doing Ambrose/Rollins again tonight? Or did I read something wrong?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What city is hosting SD tonight?


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Well saving grace for tonight is that I get to listen to Mauro call it. Instead of listening to Cole and JBL yell over one another in order to make yet another irrelevant point that has nothing to do with the match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

After the shit that's happened leading up to Battleground, I'm quite glad this draft is happening, things need to be freshened up a bit.

Maybe it will be a genius move, maybe it will completely suck and make things worse, maybe many will like one show and not the other.

Certainly intrigued to see what happens, hopefully they don't fail the fuck out of it.


----------



## 751161

How is the Rematch going to affect the Draft Picks then? Wasn't Ambrose declared the Champion on the Network? This is a bit of a mess tbh.

I was expecting the 1st Draft Pick to be the WWE Champion. As it makes the most sense obviously.


----------



## ManiT

If Bayley does not get drafted Vince can go eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## birthday_massacre

EL SHIV said:


> What city is hosting SD tonight?


Worcester MA.




ManiT said:


> If Bayley does not get drafted Vince can go eat a bag of dicks.


Since its 6 NXT wrestlers I am guessing that means

Balor
maybe Aires for the CW division

Blake and Murphy 

Nia Jaxx
Baliley


----------



## Rankles75

ShowStopper said:


> Brand Split night, a night that is supposed to represent freshness and new stuff...and we get a rematch from a match that just took place last night and a match we've seen dozens of times over the past 2 years...
> 
> WWE clearly doesn't give a shit. That's for sure. Horrible decision. I'm close to giving up. What a retarded decision.


It's a World title fight on the Draft night show, between what will almost certainly be the "first round picks" of each show. It's 100% the right move. The changes will come next week...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Just like 14 years ago, the main event of the draft show is for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rankles75 said:


> It's a World title fight on the Draft night show, between what will almost certainly be the "first round picks" of each show. It's 100% the right move. The changes will come next week...


It's a match we've seen a trillion times over the past 2 years, let alone just last night. This is why WWE is in the shape it's in. They beat everything into the ground a million times over until it is insanely stale.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> It's a match we've seen a trillion times over the past 2 years, let alone just last night. This is why WWE is in the shape it's in. They beat everything into the ground a million times over until it is insanely stale.


Not to mention they are fighting at the PPV on Sunday.


----------



## Even Flow

MrEvans said:


> Is this on at 1am UK time?


Yes it is. It's on Sky Sports 5.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

ShowStopper said:


> It's a match we've seen a trillion times over the past 2 years, let alone just last night. This is why WWE is in the shape it's in. They beat everything into the ground a million times over until it is insanely stale.


This is Vince to a 't'. 

Hogan on Vince McMahon in a name-association game from ages ago: "Vince would ride a horse until it drops and then eat it." That says it all.


----------



## TD Stinger

I might be in the minority, but it does not bother me in the slightest they're doing a rematch tonight. At the end of the day, it's still the draft I and everyone else is watching for.

This just give another potential great match between two guys who are likely to be separated for a while. I get what people are saying and I'm not disputing anything. I understand it. I'm just saying, it does not bother me.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Thankfully, they'll be splitting Ambrose from the Shield and we won't have to watch another match between these two for a while. It's about time Ambrose has main event feuds for the title with someone other than Reigns/Rollins.

Ambrose vs Cena or Ambrose vs Wyatt (if he ends up on SD) for the SD title would be nice.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Even Flow said:


> Yes it is. It's on Sky Sports 5.


And, for inquiring Canadians, SmackDown Live will be live tonight at 8pm EST/5pm PST on Sportsnet360. It will continue to be live on Tuesday nights -- at the same time -- from here on out. The era of Canadians getting SmackDown before Americans is over.


----------



## razzathereaver

I honestly don't see the point of having a WWE Title match twice in the same week that a Title match at Battleground is supposed to take place. I mean, whatever the result is on Sunday, the match that happens tonight will be rendered meaningless one way or another


----------



## Afrolatino

Obviously Reigns will be interfering this time, it doesn't matter if his suspension ended or not. Because it really doesn't matter.:lol

Seeing how Kalisto and Sin Cara are correctly going alone to the draft, I think the ''shining stars'' should be doing the same, and ditching the names of Primo and Epico, just because they're nowhere near prime and epic
I see this as the last chance for them in the E, who after all is not their fault about their father and uncle being a fat piece of shit.


If Nakamura, Balor or Joe aren't the first picks from NXT, this draft would be turned into a sordid joke.:quite I know that NXT maybe still needs the three of them but this is a defining moment.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Real talk, I think this is the first time i've watched Smackdown in a solid 5 years :maury


----------



## safc-scotty

Show has been extended to 3 hours, with the 3rd hour live on the network. 

The commentary team is Ranello, Cole, Lawler and Saxton. Yes that's right, a four man commentary team!


----------



## Rex Rasslin

This SD tonight is gonna be better than Battleground believe that :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I was thinking I might try to watch tonight, IF I'm awake and IF I'm otherwise bored out of my skull. But if they're really going to finish it with the whole last hour on the network, well then what's the point. Fuck that. 

Wonder what classic cars Wayne will be chasing tonight.


----------



## StylesP1

safc-scotty said:


> Show has been extended to 3 hours, with the 3rd hour live on the network.
> 
> The commentary team is Ranello, Cole, Lawler and Saxton. Yes that's right, a four man commentary team!


So we get to watch Renallo shit all over Cole when it comes to Commentary. This should be comedy gold. 

Cant wait to see the Graves pick for Smackdown. Also hoping they go to a two man commentary team and fire Lawler.


----------



## emm_bee

StylesP1 said:


> So we get to watch Renallo shit all over Cole when it comes to Commentary. This should be comedy gold.
> 
> Cant wait to see the Graves pick for Smackdown. Also hoping they go to a two man commentary team and fire Lawler.


I'd like to see Ranallo/Graves too. 

Would leave a big hole in NXT though as Graves has been very good since stepping into that role. Who takes on that role there? I know Otunga's tried his hand at co-commentary and Lita would be a potential pick given she does a lot of the pre-show stuff.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose is like a dead horse just beating it to nowhere. That is exactly where we are at with this title match. I can't wait to it ends with this brand draft because I am sick to death of their matches after matches because they don't feel an ounce of special anymore. It was good in 2014 but now? No way Jose. *_


----------



## StylesP1

emm_bee said:


> I'd like to see Ranallo/Graves too.
> 
> Would leave a big hole in NXT though as Graves has been very good since stepping into that role. Who takes on that role there? I know Otunga's tried his hand at co-commentary and Lita would be a potential pick given she does a lot of the pre-show stuff.


I would like to see a female get a shot. Change it up a bit. Lita would probably be a great pick.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Be done with the Shield matches. They've beat the horse until it can't be beaten any longer.


----------



## McGee

So Mauro is gonna have to take a backseat to Cole tonight? Screw that.


----------



## jorgovan21

McGee said:


> So Mauro is gonna have to take a backseat to Cole tonight? Screw that.


Because it's not "wrestling." It's "sports entertainment" sadly. We all know who's better at his job..

That said, I'm going where Enzo and Cass go, hopefully Ryder follows!


----------



## Captain Crosscheck

Women won't work with a three person broadcast. Renee got lost on NXT, with the merri-go-round three person broadcast. The guys were trying to win a permanent spot and Young couldn't find a spot to throw in her comments. Renee would have to be in Cole or Mauro's spot, she isn't getting that, to make it work. Renee is the lead PPV pre-show host. Lita did a great job on the pre-show, but I think Jerry Lawler will take his spot back for Battleground.


----------



## Cipher

Oh, no. Are they really putting another hour on the Network?


----------



## StylesP1

Cipher said:


> Oh, no. Are they really putting another hour on the Network?


Probably to fill out the undercard.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm excited for the draft I hope it will be good! :smile2:


----------



## genghis hank

Think it's fitting that the main event of the Brand Split show is another rematch. Still think that the Brand Split will only make matters worse in terms of the constant rematches. Just want to be proven wrong tbh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

genghis hank said:


> Think it's fitting that the main event of the Brand Split show is another rematch. Still think that the Brand Split will only make matters worse in terms of the constant rematches. Just want to be proven wrong tbh.


I would _love_ to be proven wrong. But everything so far is pointing to even more of a disaster than I had even imagined, with the whole thing just a ruse to further the McMahon vs McMahon family fucking feud. 

I fully expect that tonight Stephanie is going to be stuffing her plow horse face and ass into every segment possible to brag about how she had/is/will be sticking it to Shane. Any drama or heat the draft might have garnered will take a back seat to their fucking egos. Again. The only possible hope for anything salvageable out of it is if Smackdown gets the women's division (can't see that happening) and one of them smacking the taste out of Stephanie's mouth, without fear of retribution because whoever does it is on Smackdown and out of her poisonous reach. Hey, I can dream, can't I.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Will Worcester be a good crowd? I know it's only down the road from Boston so hopefully it'll be a good crowd


----------



## Vic Capri

Is Gill getting drafted to RAW or Smackdown?

- Vic


----------



## Sensei Utero

Anyone know when SmackDown starts in UK time tonight?


----------



## Dolorian

.


----------



## Mainboy

Will tonight be the debut of this man


----------



## Mainboy

Dolorian said:


> Someone posted a picture of the SmackDown Live set...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755513218555060228
> The fist is back.


Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Dolorian said:


> Someone posted a picture of the SmackDown Live set...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755513218555060228
> The fist is back.


I'd love this to be true, but that WWE logo up top looks like the old one.


----------



## Ironman Match

Mainboy said:


> Holy fucking shit.


The wwe logo seems like the old one... so i believe it's a fake


----------



## Dolorian

InUtero said:


> I'd love this to be true, but that WWE logo up top looks like the old one.


Yeah just noticed it and see plenty of people saying it is fake. Deleting.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Vic Capri said:


> Is Gill getting drafted to RAW or Smackdown?
> 
> - Vic












or


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I wonder if the superstars know where they are gonna be drafted too? Does the WWE tell them beforehand if they are going to Raw or Smackdown or do they find out when we do?


----------



## Sensei Utero

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if the superstars know where they are gonna be drafted too? Does the WWE tell them beforehand if they are going to Raw or Smackdown or do they find out when we do?


According to some news sources, 'the big names' have been let known who'll they'll be drafted to. The mid-carders and the lower mid-carders/any jobbers will be kept in the dark.


----------



## Ironman Match

The only thing i want from this night is a different kind of presentation.
I'm not really talking about a new set or a new rope, but a presentation that REALLY feels different from Raw. 
I know i'm asking too much for modern wwe but... a man can always dream.

Edit: i know it was just a glorified house show, but the Roadblock stage was really a breath of fresh air


----------



## Sensei Utero

Probably the best time to ask this whilst the thread is still a bit quiet, but if anyone has a decent reliable stream ready for SmackDown, can someone PM it to me? Watching from Northern Ireland (UK). Cheers.

(will bump this later if no one has pm'd).


----------



## Starbuck

Officially noting my picks so I can come back when it's over to see how wrong I was lol. 

*#1 - Seth Rollins - Raw
#2 - Dean Ambrose - Smackdown
#3 - John Cena - Raw
#4 - Roman Reigns - Smackdown
#5 - Brock Lesnar - Raw
#6 - AJ Styles - Smackdown 
#7 - Randy Orton - Raw
#8 - Chris Jericho - Smackdown
#9 - Charlotte - Raw
#10 - Cesaro - Smackdown*

That's as far as I'm going. 

NXT Picks:

*#1 - Finn Balor - Raw
#2 - American Alpha - Smackdown
#3 - Hideo Itami - Raw
#4 - Austin Aries - Smackdown
#5 - Carmella - Raw (with Enzo & Cass)
#6 - Tye Dillinger - Smackdown*


----------



## Phaedra

Hyped. 20 odd degrees at night and no air conditioning apart from an open window, need to be up at eight and i'm still hyped.

I don't get hyped I stay hyped ... or delirious lol.


----------



## Zigberg

There seriously needs to be a new set. Make some damn effort.


----------



## Zigberg

No new set :lmao wow...


----------



## StylesP1

Zigberg said:


> No new set :lmao wow...


Who said there isn't a new set?


----------



## The Game

Historic night and one we've been waiting 5 years for. I'm pumped. As long as WWE can pull this off well I'll be happy.


----------



## Griselda

Zigberg said:


> No new set :lmao wow...


I imagine everything stays the same tonight so the draft puts everyone in place, then once everyone is settled next week starts the "New Era" or whatever where they reveal the new sets/themes/ropes/etc.


----------



## 751161

So any news/leaks of a New Set, or am I still living in dreamland over here? 

A man can hope, a man can hope :grande


----------



## Not Lying

with CW being on RAW, I hope Shane announces the return of the Hardcore title or something like that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Zigberg said:


> No new set :lmao wow...


If they have new sets, themes, ropes, or whatever they want to change, it would start next week anyways.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

InUtero said:


> According to some news sources, 'the big names' have been let known who'll they'll be drafted to. The mid-carders and the lower mid-carders/any jobbers will be kept in the dark.


That doesn't seem fair to everyone else on the roster they should let them know too. :frown2:


----------



## Zigberg

Architect-Rollins said:


> If they have new sets, themes, ropes, or whatever they want to change, it would start next week anyways.


Makes no sense. Tonight is the first ever Smackdown Live, tonight is the start of the "new era", tonight should be the night it debuts.

I would be entirely unsurprised if they don't bother changing it next week either.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Zigberg said:


> No new set :lmao wow...


RAW changed its set the week following the draft in 2002.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I hope they do change the sets but we will have to wait and see maybe they will change the Raw and Smackdown song themes as well.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

My predictions for the night:

1 - Raw drafts Rollins 1st overall, followed by Smackdown picking Ambrose 2nd overall.

2 - Reigns interferes with the title match tonight, which leads to him being further suspended and misses the triple threat, where Rollins and Ambrose have their final match at battleground which somehow results in a split title.

3 - Tye Dillinger is one of the 6 NXT call ups.





SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Thankfully, they'll be splitting Ambrose from the Shield and we won't have to watch another match between these two for a while. It's about time Ambrose has main event feuds for the title with someone other than Reigns/Rollins.
> 
> Ambrose vs Cena or Ambrose vs Wyatt (if he ends up on SD) for the SD title would be nice.


Hey man nice to see you posting something about Ambrose that isn't negative. Right on!



FRONT PAGE STORY★;61281329 said:


> And, for inquiring Canadians, SmackDown Live will be live tonight at 8pm EST/5pm PST on Sportsnet360. It will continue to be live on Tuesday nights -- at the same time -- from here on out. The era of Canadians getting SmackDown before Americans is over.


I quite enjoyed having that over the Americans. Oh well all things must come to an end I suppose.


----------



## Swissblade

If it helps.


----------



## Clique

*SPOILERS ARE TO BE POSTED IN SPOILER TAGS!*

I've had to delete a couple posts. That goes for potential spoilers as well.


----------



## AngryConsumer

NXT call-up predictions: 

Finn Balor, American Alpha, Bayley, Nia Jax, Tye Dillenger and Mojo Rawley HA)


----------



## StylesP1

.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Along with Rollins/Ambrose for the title, WWE goes with Cena/Gallows for tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

JokersLastLaugh said:


> 2 - Reigns interferes with the title match tonight, which leads to him being further suspended and misses the triple threat, where Rollins and Ambrose have their final match at battleground which somehow results in a split title.


You can get the split title with a double pin without needing to do the whole further suspension aspect.


----------



## Griselda

AngryConsumer said:


> Along with Rollins/Ambrose for the title, *WWE goes with Cena/Gallows for tonight.*


Perhaps Balor interferes then gets revealed as a draft pick and Balor Club is born.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

If Bayley doesn't finally get that call up she's so rightly earned...









but if she does


----------



## The High King

how long until this starts 47 minutes or one hour 47minutes


----------



## Shadowcran

I'm going to admit it. Just come right out and admit it. 

I'm actually 100% looking forward to an episode of Smackdown. Could this be real or the first sign of Insanity? Should I seek help?


----------



## Stad

The High King said:


> how long until this starts 47 minutes or one hour 47minutes


45 minutes.


----------



## Warlock

The 3 for 2 picks has to be the dumbest idea i've ever heard.


----------



## wkc_23

Lita is so damn hot :homer


----------



## StylesP1

Sweenz said:


> The 3 for 2 picks has to be the dumbest idea i've ever heard.


Explain


----------



## The High King

Stad said:


> 45 minutes.


thank You


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sweenz said:


> The 3 for 2 picks has to be the dumbest idea i've ever heard.


Well raw is three hours but its not really needed since Raw has the CW division.


----------



## From Death Valley

I'm tuning to SmackDown just because is draft other than that WWE can unkout


----------



## Griselda

Booker looked like a psycho when he said that. :lol


----------



## wwetna1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> InUtero said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to some news sources, 'the big names' have been let known who'll they'll be drafted to. The mid-carders and the lower mid-carders/any jobbers will be kept in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't seem fair to everyone else on the roster they should let them know too.
Click to expand...


to me it says they can't trust the twitter/social media intentions of the others as some of them are dump enough to leak their shit


----------



## wkc_23

Booker T laughs so much :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wish SD would beat RAW in the ratings this week.


----------



## Griselda

EL SHIV said:


> I wish SD would beat RAW in the ratings this week.


I think it's almost a given, it's the fucking draft and it's live. I'd be very confused if it didn't.


----------



## wwetna1

birthday_massacre said:


> Sweenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 for 2 picks has to be the dumbest idea i've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Well raw is three hours but its not really needed since Raw has the CW division.
Click to expand...

SD. can aso simply go New Day or Wyatt family and get 6 people with two picks which isn't something past drafts allowed


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I don't care about who goes where or when as long as they draft the Perfect 10.


----------



## harryfishy

My first ever post, seemed like the right time to sign up.

Looking forward to tonight, really hoping to see at least one big name return, Angle ideally!


----------



## 751161

EL SHIV said:


> I wish SD would beat RAW in the ratings this week.


I could see it, honestly.

It's had a lot more build-up, and the Draft has been talked about everywhere a lot. I know RAW is the more established show, and Smackdown has not really given people a reason to tune in the past. But I think they've done enough promotion for it, that it very well could beat RAW.

We'll see. It's going to be fun to have a Rating's war again between the two shows, hopefully it means WWE actually starts to give a damn.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Top 5 Draft Predictions:

RAW
Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns
Randy Orton
Brock Lesnar
Kevin Owens

SMACKDOWN
Dean Ambrose
John Cena
AJ Styles
Sami Zayn
Chris Jericho


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

"Top Stars Available: Eva Marie" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Are you fucking kidding me WWE? You're really still trying to push this talentless bitch? For real? :Rollins :deanfpalm :fuckthis

Also some bad wiring or something going on in the pre-show, I can hear every single thing someone is saying their ears before they say it :lol


----------



## Griselda

"Just eat their own Booty-O's" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KyloRen

LITA needs to gtfo...booker too!


----------



## birthday_massacre

KyloRen said:


> LITA needs to gtfo...booker too!


Im not watching but they say what Vince tells them to.


----------



## Rankles75

harryfishy said:


> My first ever post, seemed like the right time to sign up.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight, really hoping to see at least one big name return, Angle ideally!


Welcome to the forums! Prepare yourself for unhealthy levels of butthurt and whining...


----------



## KyloRen

birthday_massacre said:


> Im not watching but they say what Vince tells them to.


Vince is making em look like fools, like always! and on a side note i think mauro's going to raw ...cause of VINCE! he's gonna become the next JR and not in a good way...


----------



## Marv95

Any news/rumors of past stars showing up tonight?


----------



## 751161

I wonder if I'll still be alive by 3am.

This Draft better be good, usually I'd only stay up for the Rumble and Mania, but I've gone all out for the Draft and Smackdown.

If this show is shit :Cry


----------



## Zigberg

Marv95 said:


> Any news/rumors of past stars showing up tonight?


[Spoilers]No.[/spoilers]

Edit: I don't know how to do fucking spoiler tags.


----------



## harryfishy

Haha I've been a lurker for the last few months, reading but not posting. If a live draft doesn't get you excited then I'm not sure WWE is for you!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lol with that Cena nonsense.


----------



## New World Order.

First time watching WWE in months. Figured i'd tune into this draft, hopefully something big happens!


----------



## StylesP1

16 minutes...


----------



## bmp487

I would laugh my ass off if Bryan picks Reigns to troll the smarks. I doubt it though. I see Ambrose and Cena going to SD, with Rollins and Reigns going to RAW.


----------



## Mainboy

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wonder if I'll still be alive by 3am.
> 
> This Draft better be good, usually I'd only stay up for the Rumble and Mania, but I've gone all out for the Draft and Smackdown.
> 
> If this show is shit :Cry


I'll join you in the :Cry department.


----------



## KyloRen

Rankles75 said:


> Welcome to the forums! Prepare yourself for unhealthy levels of butthurt and whining...


Excuse me....Excuse me....EXCUSE ME?! OP dont listen to this^^^^FOOL, we aint butthurt or Whiners!

:trump


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

harryfishy said:


> Haha I've been a lurker for the last few months, reading but not posting. If a live draft doesn't get you excited then I'm not sure WWE is for you!





New World Order. said:


> First time watching WWE in months. Figured i'd tune into this draft, hopefully something big happens!


Right on brothas


----------



## almostfamous

Guesses on the 1st pick?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Who wants to go job to WWE "superstars"?


----------



## Rankles75

Zigberg said:


> [Spoilers]No.[/spoilers]
> 
> Edit: I don't know how to do fucking spoiler tags.


Think you just have to put spoiler instead of spoilers...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

harryfishy said:


> My first ever post, seemed like the right time to sign up.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight, really hoping to see at least one big name return, Angle ideally!


This place is toxic and everybody here hates WWE, if you actually like the product I suggest you never go into any of the WWE sections.


----------



## KyloRen




----------



## Just_Bring_It101

Lita looking fucking smokin' tonite!


----------



## 751161

harryfishy said:


> Haha I've been a lurker for the last few months, reading but not posting. If a live draft doesn't get you excited then I'm not sure WWE is for you!


Don't get me wrong, I'm excited like a kid on Christmas Morning. But you never know with WWE, so it's best to keep your guard up and not get TOO excited. I've had that happen way too many times now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will the conjoined twins, Zayn and KO, finally be separated?


----------



## Empress

I hope this lives up to the hype.


----------



## Zigberg

Rankles75 said:


> Think you just have to put spoiler instead of spoilers...


Tried that, didn't work either.

Damn this forum to hell.


----------



## KyloRen

The Fourth Wall said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm excited like a kid on Christmas Morning. But you never know with WWE, so it's best to keep your guard up and not get TOO excited. I've had that happen way too many times now.


thats fabulous and i think you're wonderful!
i suggest we build a wall around our excitement so we can contain it!
:trump


----------



## Dolorian

Empress said:


> I hope this lives up to the hype.


Obviously won't live up to your SmackDown spoiler threads


----------



## Zigberg

Empress said:


> I hope this lives up to the hype.


I really, really wouldn't set expectations very high. This company never ceases to amaze me in it's ability to completely ruin anything and everything with any potential.


----------



## harryfishy

Anyone else hoping Ziggler and Corbin don't get separated? A feud between those guys would be awesome.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

How many times they changed the script in the last five minutes?


----------



## KyloRen

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> How many times they changed the script in the last five minutes?


what script? :vince7


----------



## 751161

bmp487 said:


> I would laugh my ass off if Bryan picks Reigns to troll the smarks. I doubt it though. I see Ambrose and Cena going to SD, with Rollins and Reigns going to RAW.


I wouldn't be surprised to see Reigns end up on SD actually, Steph hates him right in kayfabe so why would she go out of her way to pick him? Just food for thought.


----------



## Cipher

StylesP1 said:


> Who said there isn't a new set?


No one, but if they really want this "new era" bullshit to work then they need to change how the show looks because it still looks and feels exactly like the same crap from the last one.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

All the NXT superstars are at the Performance Centre including Bayley and Finn...no surprise appearances then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Social Outcasts are down a man.







is available. Just sayin' :draper2


----------



## WrestlingOracle

While I am sure this place will by cynical the next three hours good to join ya'll tonight. A vety simple thought I conveyed last night: I just hope with Rusev's vast versatility Vince doesn't hawk him and Rusev falls to SD. While I've dodged sheet spoilers: in my head I have a picture of what the Raw scene is going to be and I see no breathing room at the top assuming this goes how I expect where as I see SD being more open and fluid. I think Rusev can really shine on SD and be one of the cornerstones he deserves to be.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Social Outcasts, please get Heath Slater as far away from them as possible. Heath deserves far better than what he's been given. I mean when they did that most popular list and he was No. 7 or something how did they not do anything with that? He's been completely wasted so far in WWE. Just let Bo & Curtis continue being a jobber tag team but for god sake give Heath Slater a mid-card title run!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So are they going to force Cole on us tonight, since there will be new watchers to Smackdown, just to ease them into another shit show?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No more fake spoilers. :hogan :flair :mj2


----------



## Mainboy

PNEFC-Ben said:


> All the NXT superstars are at the Performance Centre including Bayley and Finn...no surprise appearances then


Think they wil lbe drafted. 


I see your a PNE fan. Thank you for giving us Colin Murdock a number of years back :ha.


----------



## AngryConsumer

PNEFC-Ben said:


> All the NXT superstars are at the Performance Centre including Bayley and Finn...no surprise appearances then


The first ball has been dropped. :HA


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Damnit Booker Seth had that match when he pinned Roman clean!


----------



## Dolorian

EL SHIV said:


> No more fake spoilers.


No more @Empress threads


----------



## Rankles75

Zigberg said:


> Tried that, didn't work either.
> 
> Damn this forum to hell.


Yeah, not working for me either. Weird, I'm sure I've been able to do it before...


----------



## Mainboy

EL SHIV said:


> No more fake spoilers. :hogan :flair :mj2


Very sad day.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Mainboy said:


> Think they wil lbe drafted.
> 
> 
> I see your a PNE fan. Thank you for giving us Colin Murdock a number of years back :ha.



Yeah I think so too, was hoping for them at the arena though.

And no problem, I loved big bald Colin. Northern Ireland's finest son


----------



## Therapy

EL SHIV said:


> No more fake spoilers. :hogan :flair :mj2


No more fake crowd noise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If Bryan picks Eric Young, I'm done.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

Steph is the red dress, Lita got some competition!!


----------



## wkc_23

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

Here we go!


----------



## Griselda

Here we go!


----------



## birthday_massacre

will have to watch SD and guns n roses on periscope tonight, this will be interesting lol


----------



## God Movement

What up lads? Let's hope for a good show.


----------



## Mainboy

Here we go


----------



## Hawkke

Commence Le Fuckery!!


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm not watching this (I haven't even seen Raw yet tbh lol), so I'm relying on you guys and live reports to inform me about this :lol


----------



## Sincere




----------



## MR-Bolainas

It's Time!


----------



## Phaedra

I'm stupidly excited for this lmao.


----------



## Uptown King

Fist pick!


----------



## checkcola

Lets get this going


----------



## God Movement

I wonder who's going to pick Brock Lesnar

:lawler


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The Club and Owens on Smackdown is all I ask for.

Oh and the garbage left on RAW.


----------



## I am the Storm

First time I'm tuning into Smackdown in years. Hope it's a good one!

:buffer


----------



## Tommy-V

Real crowd noise :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Bryan still over as FUCK. :bryan


----------



## Griselda

Lmao well she's not wrong about that.


----------



## wkc_23

First time a smackdown crowd has been lit in YEARS.


----------



## birthday_massacre

if Raw gets three picks to SDs 2 , SD should have gotten the first pick


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Bryan looks ridiculous doing that Yes thing. Just saying.


----------



## Uptown King

Guessing Rolls will be the #1 .


----------



## finalnight

Yep, Steph definitely got Botox/fillers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lawler still there? Haven't watched Smackdown in a while.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Goddess Stephanie looking hot as usual.


----------



## Dolorian

YEs!!!!


----------



## StylesP1

Getting right to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Welp, that was simple and to the point. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Obvious first pick is obvious.


----------



## harryfishy

With how much Shane was sweating on RAW the last thing the guy needs to be doing is wearing more layers!


----------



## Roman Empire

This is the first SD in a while that I've watched, this should be interesting. But yeah, looks like Seth is going to Raw, big surprise lol.


----------



## Lyanna

THE MAN :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan is eternally over as fuck. :yes


----------



## TwistedLogic

Really hyped, tbh.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Obvious first pick is obvious.


Obvious second pick is obvious.


----------



## Uptown King

Seth #1


----------



## finalnight

I feel like we jumped into this in the middle of the show


----------



## wkc_23

Shane just dropped the crossfit jesus line.. BASED.


----------



## Rankles75




----------



## SnapOrTap

AMBROSE ON SMACKDOWN.

WOOO


----------



## StylesP1

Dammit. Really didnt want Ambrose.


----------



## Irrelevant

Totally didn't see those first two pics coming.


----------



## Victor Chaos

First 2 picks were very predictable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Got the obvious out of the way.


----------



## kokepepsi

YAY finally tuesday live SD


----------



## AR_

Seth Rollins.

Face of the company!


----------



## Hawkke

Did he just use that "smark term" for Rollin on live TV? Oh my word I think I just cringed into a muscle sprain..


----------



## Chrome

Yay, Ambrose going to Smackdown and away from Steph. (Y)


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

:rollins2 Seth First Pick :smile2:


----------



## God Movement

:lawler

Reigns not first pick


----------



## 751161

Bryan still more over than the entire roster. This fucking guy. :yes

Enjoy the show ladies and gents, I'm going to get immersed for 3 hours. See you on the other side.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Vince: I've just realised. We can't fucking edit the crowd anymore...


----------



## Uptown King

Of course Dean went #2


----------



## MOBELS

Haha Charlotte over Cena


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow Charlotte going early, good way to promote the women. Well done.


----------



## Sincere

Charlotte #3 :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Clearly Rollins walks out Sunday with the title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yes Charlotte can stay on RAW.

And fuck yeah Styles!


----------



## Dolorian

THE MAN is the 1st pick :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic

Raw getting stacked already lmao


----------



## Headliner

Charlotte being the second pick for Raw LOLOLOLOLOLOL

I knew AJ was going to Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No surprises yet.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Ahh, that fresh live crowd sound. :rock1


----------



## kokepepsi

So raw gets cruiser weights and women thank god


----------



## SnapOrTap

LMFAO

RAW

REACHED.

CHARLOTTLE AT 3. LOLLOLOOLOL IS THAT U DANY AINGE


----------



## AR_

I think this means Dean is losing the title tonight or Sunday.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

MONEY pick.


----------



## StylesP1

Wooooooooooooooooo. Yea!!!!!! GOAT


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Styles! WOO! Take Reigns, Raw. Please take Reigns!


----------



## birthday_massacre

I thought they were going 2 3 2 3 2?


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm just gonna sit here and wait for a certain somebody on here to have a meltdown about Dean going to Smackdown, LOL :lol Especially if his fave is also on SD 

But, bugger. I'll only get to see Dean once over Summerslam weekend now cos I only have tickets for Raw and not SD


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Ambrose and Flairs son 2 out of the first 3 picks 

:ha


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

Charlotte a fellow ******! Steph loves it, woooooooo!


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte number 3...


----------



## Uptown King

Samoa joe


----------



## Ronzilla

#4 finn balor!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor and Rollins on RAW!!!!


----------



## Lothario

Huge pop for Finn.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Fuck Now I have to watch Ambrose


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow Balor going to Raw, I was hoping Nakamura.


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ Styles!:mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Balor gonna stay in the Cruiserweight division. :heston


----------



## Mainboy

Booo. I won't get to see AJ in glasgow


----------



## PunkShoot

BALOR TO RAW!


----------



## MOBELS

WTF are they doing with the RAW roster first 3 picks Rollins, Charlotte and Balor??


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Balor? Oh, that's fine. I don't care about him.


----------



## Abisial

Oh god, they really are gonna push Balor hard aren't they


----------



## Headliner

Soooo Bullet Club Smackdown, Balor Club Raw?


----------



## Meris

Finn on Raw? Interesting. Thought he would be on SD...


----------



## ChicagoFit

They really need someone like a Roger Godell figure to "host" this thing. Hell, even Vince would work in that role. 

Also it's kind of lame that they don't show anything but the footage of people and don't get the reactions of the actual draftees.


----------



## Phaedra

awwwwwww helllllll yeah!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Finally Finn can put away his Legos and play with the big boys on RAW.


----------



## SnapOrTap

BIG MATCH CENA HASN'T BEEN DRAFTED.

BRYAN TAKE CENA. HE'S GOOD VALUE AT THIS PICK.

COME ON BOY.


----------



## Ronzilla

already lit bayyyy beeeeeeee!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles on SD. Balor on Raw. 

Hmm....


----------



## Oneiros

Loving the atmosphere.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ is a strong pick. Balor's been drafted.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm late. Wich were the first picks?


----------



## Griselda

I guess this means no Balor Club with AJ.


----------



## kokepepsi

FUUUUCK don't make me watch raw please

Joe to smackdown!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000

Hell Yeah! Balor on Raw! 


And here is this party pooper. fpalm


----------



## StylesP1

Strong round 1. 

I think in round 2 SD takes Sasha and Cena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Please Nakamura on Smackdown.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Maybe it's not a good idea to have the fucking bitch nobody likes as the Commissioner of the "Flagship Juggernaut."


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Abisial said:


> Oh god, they really are gonna push Balor hard aren't they


Until Reigns pins him clean as a fucking whistle, yes.


----------



## Mra22

So much for Balor being in the club lol


----------



## Mainboy

Finn on raw yassssssssssssssssss


----------



## birthday_massacre

mobels said:


> WTF are they doing with the RAW roster first 3 picks Rollins, Charlotte and Balor??


Raw is probably going to be the future show and SD will be the classic show with some younger talent.


----------



## Hawkke

Come on Maro.. Fuck Thomas Edison, that worthless idea thieving bitch.


----------



## MEMS

Balor over Reigns. Wow. 

I've been saying they have HUGE plans for him and this pretty much clinched that.


----------



## Uptown King

Styles vs. Cena now?


----------



## PunkShoot

Balor club members = TY DIllinger, Balor, ++++ who?


----------



## AR_

Being picked in the top 5 makes Charlotte and Balor look like big deals.

Love that.


----------



## razzathereaver

So far, I now have two less reasons to watch RAW, two more reasons to watch SD. I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

JoJo, with that mic botch 

The Phenomenon AJ Styles


----------



## Chrome

Looks like it's feeding time. :cena


----------



## markoutsmarkout

I am a bit shocked by Balor getting this big of a push. Hmmmm. Wow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman gonna win the belt back and be on both shows, isn't he?


----------



## NessTyre

I marked out a little when I heard Balor's name tbh


----------



## wkc_23

:mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ and Finn on different shows. I guess The Club is sticking with AJ.


----------



## I am the Storm

Smackdown with the only pick I care about thus far - AJ. Everyone else = meh to me.


----------



## Ace

Rollins, Charolette and Balor LOL


----------



## Dolorian

It is still possible that Gallows and Anderson are drafted to RAW.


----------



## SovereignVA

I LOVE that they're treating this like a legitimate draft. It's awesome.

So shocked Cena/Reigns haven't been drafted yet.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

mobels said:


> WTF are they doing with the RAW roster first 3 picks Rollins, Charlotte and Balor??


With all the heat on Roman Rollins is probably viewed as the full time company ace outside of Cena who might be sliding out, divas division traditionally a Raw thing and Charlotte can cut a promo which is what Raw will remain as entertainment chiefly and while I imagine SD will get the tag bulk and Balor probably will head the cruiser division depending on their weight cap.


----------



## RapShepard

Hawkke said:


> Come on Maro.. Fuck Thomas Edison, that worthless idea thieving bitch.


You know Vince loves idea theft, this may be his way to get in with the boss


----------



## Oneiros

Here comes the spectacular vernacular, meth eyes Enzo!


----------



## God Movement

Enzo in all gucci

:lawler


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

This is so god damn exciting


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Charlotte a fellow ******! Steph loves it, woooooooo!


Lady Balls respect Lady Balls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is this the RAW rebound?


----------



## birthday_massacre

great to see Fin go near the top of the draft. He push incoming. Too bad he did not come out tonight


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Can someone bless me with...Well ya know


----------



## I am the Storm

Enzo? Ugh. Time to hit mute on my headphones.


----------



## I drink and I know things

This is already a fail for me because they split two of my favorites with AJ and Rollins going to separate brands...I had hoped my top tier of Nakamura (if he's drafted), Owens, Rollins, Styles, and Zayn would all go to the same brand so I could ignore the other one. Pipe dream..


----------



## Chrome

I miss Cass's stuttering tbh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I knew it. It's worse than I thought -- two fucking hours of that miserable twat? No fucking way. New record for the channel switch: two seconds. I hope the ratings for this show fall so far into the shitter that they'll never fish it back out. Fuck all these people. Maybe I'll check on who's drafted where tomorrow. Or maybe I'll just keep giving zero fucks about this piece of shit company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't wait for those Rollins/Balor matches!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lothario

There's justifiably panicking and then there's being ridiculous. This board has been in the latter camp for the last two weeks. There is zero chance Enzo & Cass are splitting.


----------



## Insomnia

What the fuck was Enzo doing? :lol


----------



## Ronzilla

more electric than thomas edisons basement bayyyy beeeee


----------



## Mainboy

Kevin Owens ‏@FightOwensFight 3m3 minutes ago
This draft is already an absolute joke.
1,443 retweets 2,115 likes
Reply Retweet 1.4K 
Like 2.1K 
More


----------



## wkc_23

And..........Im........Gonna..........Spell.......... It.............Out.........For.............Ya


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What we're the drafts? I just turned it on


----------



## wwetna1

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought they were going 2 3 2 3 2?


They never said that. 

They said Raw would pick 3x and SD 2x every sequence

Raw - Rollins, Charlotte, Balor
SD - Ambrose, AJ

They kept true to their statement and rule. 

Each round of sections Raw takes 3 and SD takes 2.


----------



## finalnight

Holy shit Smackdown is finally getting the NASCAR treatment


----------



## Captain Crosscheck

Balor taken before Owens, guess we have another Summer Slam match.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Top 5 Draft Predictions:
> 
> RAW
> Seth Rollins
> Roman Reigns
> Randy Orton
> Brock Lesnar
> Kevin Owens
> 
> SMACKDOWN
> Dean Ambrose
> John Cena
> AJ Styles
> Sami Zayn
> Chris Jericho


3 out of 10 correct so far. :smile2:


----------



## Mra22

Wow that's cool they are showing the match still


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. A mini window of the match.. WHY WAS THIS NEVER THOUGHT OF BEFORE?


----------



## Oneiros

Why did they have to do the intro promo just to stand outside the ring though? So pointless... :serious:


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh yeahhhhhhh FINN BALOR BABY :mark: Excited to see him on the main roster!!

I'm surprised John Cena wasn't in the first five picks, and that Roman hasn't been picked yet. Maybe his suspension really did get people in the back to sour on him?


----------



## crock_bottom

Do ensign and cass say anything more?


----------



## Tommy-V

Oh, this is how they should do ad breaks from now on.


----------



## Dolorian

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait for those Rollins/Balor matches!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yep they should have some great feuds :mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap

omfg

I CAN SEE THE MATCH.

WTF

THIS IS LIT.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dolorian said:


> It is still possible that Gallows and Anderson are drafted to RAW.


Yes to form the Balor Club and AJ will be singles. It will help rebuild Gallows and Anderson.


BTW is this going to bea new thing where the live match is showing next to the ads?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Some decent matches, on paper, lined up for tonight. Good fucking crowd. 2 hours.


----------



## ChicagoFit

'Ol Meth Eyes and his taller pal: can someone please write them some new material?


----------



## witchblade000

Did Cole just say that this was a 3 hour show?


----------



## finalnight

Therapy said:


> Wow.. A mini window of the match.. WHY WAS THIS NEVER THOUGHT OF BEFORE?


Auto racing has been doing it for decades


----------



## almostfamous

Oh snap. This is genius with the ads.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

How beautiful I can still see the match when ads play THE FUTURE IS NOW


----------



## Shadowcran

Headliner said:


> Soooo Bullet Club Smackdown, Balor Club Raw?


Yep, one will get Gallows and Anderson, the other will get Enzo & Cass.


----------



## Spaz350

Whoa! PiP of the match during breaks? Brilliant!


----------



## Architect-Rollins

I heard that Shane called Seth, "Crossfit Jesus"? :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

Cena will be picked next for SD for sure.


----------



## SpeedStick

> "By the end of the night Rollins will be champion again" -- Stephanie McMahon


If they do put the world title on him then the winner of sunday could be part of both shows by having both belts


----------



## JDP2016

So Dean is the second pick and goes to Smackdown? We know who isn't leaving Battleground with the WWE title.


----------



## Steve Black Man

No Styles/Rollins matches in the foreseeable future


----------



## Mastodonic

Steph is so insufferable. Is it possible to have mouth removal surgery? It'd go great with her bolt-on boobs.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

The UK isn't getting this match mini-window that people are on about here.


----------



## Ace

Smackdown easily ahead atm.

Best in the world and WWE champion in the first two picks.


----------



## Natecore

I gotta piss but I'm still watching the match. I don't know what to do.


----------



## MEMS

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please Nakamura on Smackdown.


No way. Nakamura-Rollins is the big money match.


----------



## imthegame19

markoutsmarkout said:


> I am a bit shocked by Balor getting this big of a push. Hmmmm. Wow.



Yeah being that high of pick over other wrestlers. He's gonna get a big push right off the bat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why does people think Balor getting pushed as a main eventer?

Being drafted by RAW sadly, dude is prime to be the face of the brand new cruiserweight division where he will stay.


----------



## Ronzilla

lmfao commercials plus wrestling all at the same time..holy fuck


----------



## Lothario

mobels said:


> WTF are they doing with the RAW roster first 3 picks Rollins, Charlotte and Balor??


There's nothing wrong with those picks. It's 2016, not 2006. This company can not and will not continue to depend on Cena, Orton, Taker, Lesnar, ect. To save them. By taking those three first, they're making a push to show that they're actually someone fans should care about. They haven't done anything wrong thus far. At all.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Triple H ‏@TripleH 57 sec58 secondi fa Visualizza traduzione
The Man. 
The Lunatic.
The Nature Girl.
The Phenomenal One. 

And The Demon... #WWEDraft #SmackdownLive


----------



## American_Nightmare

So we're a few picks in and we're already robbed of a Styles vs Balor feud AND a Rollins vs Styles feud anytime in the near future.

Fuck.


----------



## ChicagoFit

SnapOrTap said:


> omfg
> 
> I CAN SEE THE MATCH.
> 
> WTF
> 
> THIS IS LIT.


That's the best thing they've done so far. Good job WWE


----------



## Solf

Lothario said:


> There's justifiably panicking and then there's being ridiculous. This board has been in the latter camp for the last two weeks. There is zero chance Enzo & Cass are splitting.


If WWE wasn't directed by complete morons, there wouldn't be a chance. I still don't think it's going to happen, but we're talking about a company which thinks that Cass is the better man out of the two. I'm willing to bet they didn't learn a thing from the Reigns fiasco.

All in all though, even for that, it's way too early.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Exciting to see Bàlor get selected this early.


----------



## SnapOrTap

MEL KIPER: Smackdown should take KO and Zayn next. Don't draft a woman. Don't reach yet.


----------



## RapShepard

I wonder if they keep this PiP thing for commercials or if it's a one time thing 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins/Balor 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

And a good woman's wrestler.

I'm good.


----------



## wkc_23

Cena needs to stop with the dropkicks.. they're awful.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Spaz350 said:


> Whoa! PiP of the match during breaks? Brilliant!


Usual commercials for us in the U.K


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I'm surprised they didn't go with the draft ticker on the bottom.

LOL And there it is.


----------



## SovereignVA

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> The UK isn't getting this match mini-window that people are on about here.


Neither is Canada.

Those geographical jerks!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If we get a SD core of AJ, Randy and Rusev which is what I'm pulling for, I'd salivate at those match/feud combinations.


----------



## Dolorian

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins/Balor
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> And a good woman's wrestler.
> 
> I'm good.


Yep, like all three picks so far.


----------



## RapShepard

If they really wanted to simulate a draft they need a ticker at the bottom of the screen and the little "pick is in" jingle

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Steve Black Man said:


> No Styles/Rollins matches in the foreseeable future


 More excited for possible rematches against Naka, Ibushi and ZSJ tbh. Styles/Rollins is very overrated, Rollins isn't a top 5 worker like those others are (those guys are either in the top 5 or close to it).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh shit, Raw has the Cruiserweight Division, too, right? Forgot about that.

I'm liking RAW so far, tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Reigns gonna be 4 time champ on Sunday and be on both shows. :vince$


----------



## Uptown King

Cena wins lol


----------



## RapShepard

Natecore said:


> I gotta piss but I'm still watching the match. I don't know what to do.


Piss on the floor fuck it Smackdown is Live and the world is crazy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vince just now realized PiP exists. :bryanlol


----------



## Huggerlover

They should make the PIP a regular thing.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

This is perfect. Ambrose will be on Tuesday nights and I no longer have to watch Rollins, Charlotte, and likely Reigns.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Maybe it's not a good idea to have the fucking bitch nobody likes as the Commissioner of the "Flagship Juggernaut."


I like Steph but shes definately gotten stale. Wish she was on a break like Triple H is just now. Triple H will feel fresh when he comes back, but then you have Steph stinking up the place.


----------



## NoyK

*Poor Gallows.*


----------



## wwetna1

I'm glad they didn't change the theme, set or ropes this week. Both brands should start fresh off Battleground.

Round 1 
Raw - Rollins (#1), Charlotte(#3), Balor(#5)
SD - Ambrose(#2), AJ(#4)

Round 2 
Raw - 6, 8, 10
SD - 7, 9


----------



## DGenerationMC

And Sex Ferguson does the job!

Good for him, putting over the young kid Cena.


----------



## Mra22

Club loses lol why did we get the BG match on SD?


----------



## Zigberg

Cena really is the goofiest cunt alive.


----------



## PunkShoot

2bh taking charlette so early makes sense, the girl is by far the best in the division right now, and she could be a 5+ time women's champion by the time her career is done.

Khabae wise it makes perfect sense also, shes that dominant

Having both Charlotte and rollins is right


----------



## Chrome

Meh, that match could've been longer. More picks plz.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

I just hope Bàlor isn't sent to the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOLCLUB.

Fucking geeks.

unkout


----------



## God Movement

TheLooseCanon said:


> Reigns gonna be 4 time champ on Sunday and be on both shows. :vince$


it's #bestforbusiness

:lawler


----------



## Solf

I hate to say that though, but rest assured Ambrose being sent to Smackdown is the proof he's still considered by the company as a B+ player.


----------



## TD_DDT

Was hoping that AJ wouldn't go to smackdown. I always work out Tuesday and don't always get home til after 8


----------



## Ronzilla

SMACKDOWN BAYY BEEEEE lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Same old :supercena


----------



## SovereignVA

SovereignVA said:


> Neither is Canada.
> 
> Those geographical jerks!


Or maybe we are. Idk

We went on commercial break, but now that we're back they're showing random commercials on the side.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Maybe Seth will win tonight! :rollins


----------



## NoyK

*Wait, another WWE Title match? What is going on :lmao*


----------



## Mra22

Wow what a garbage match coming up


----------



## MOBELS

Lothario said:


> There's nothing wrong with those picks. It's 2016, not 2006. This company can not and will not continue to depend on Cena, Orton, Taker, Lesnar, ect. To save them. By taking those three first, they're making a push to show that they're actually someone fans should care about. They haven't done anything wrong thus far. At all.


Its not that, it's just completely stupid that they haven't taken the two biggest portrayed stars in the WWE in Cena and Reigns. Rollins is a great pick for first, but for Charlotte and Balor to be ahead of the likes of Cena, Reigns, Orton, Lesnar and Wyatt is extremely stupid.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh god, this tag match coming up fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sponsored by Toyota? So they are selling ads for matches now lol


----------



## Griselda

Lana and Maryse ringside at the same time, have mercy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another boring SD tag match coming right up.

:heyman6


----------



## Headliner

I know Balor is going to Raw for the cruiserweight division but it would have been nice to see him take over Smackdown with the Club. They could have held all the brand titles the same way Evolution did.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

EL SHIV said:


> Same old :supercena


Did you really think Festus would pin Cena?


----------



## Ace

mobels said:


> Its not that, it's just completely stupid that they haven't take the two biggest portrayed stars in the WWE in Cena and Reigns. Rollins is a great pick for first, but for Charlotte and Balor to be ahead of the likes of Cena, Reigns, Orton, Lesnar and Wyatt is extremely stupid.


 It is when you sell Cena as GOAT and Roman as an upcoming stud.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dean is temporary face of Smackdown.

You just know when they create a new Smackdown title, Styles is holding that shit.


----------



## Mra22

TD_DDT said:


> Was hoping that AJ wouldn't go to smackdown. I always work out Tuesday and don't always get home til after 8


DVR ?


----------



## birthday_massacre

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61293401 said:


> I just hope Bàlor isn't sent to the cruiserweight division.


They could make him IC (or US) Champion while the club tag team champions. That would work nicely.


----------



## Ronzilla

Picture and picture commercials coming right up!


----------



## PunkShoot

Ambrose is so average tho in so many ways, I really wish he was a heel. Sorry fanboys.


----------



## Lothario

MEMS said:


> No way. Nakamura-Rollins is the big money match.



You say that like Nakamura is retiring in a year. :lol There will be other drafts and cross competition where the brands clash ala "Bragging Rights." Part of a match being a blockbuster is the anticipation built after holding off on it. There shouldn't be any rush to do Seth and Nakamura.


----------



## witchblade000

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61293401 said:


> I just hope Bàlor isn't sent to the cruiserweight division.


That's basically why he's getting drafted to Raw. I see Nakumara being drafted to Raw too.


----------



## AR_

Second advert break and we're 18 minutes in.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Gonna fplam so hard if Young & Ryder beat Miz & Rusev


----------



## Cipher

Balor right back into the Junior division lol


----------



## Chrome

Yah, meaningless tag matches.


----------



## Victor Chaos

2 Great Champions with 2 gorgeous Goddesses vs. 2 scrubs with a Hall of Famer


----------



## WrestlingOracle

SnapOrTap said:


> MEL KIPER: Smackdown should take KO and Zayn next. Don't draft a woman. Don't reach yet.


Gotta go with the hot prospect. Plenty of indy tape, poise in the ring and makes good decisions. Give this man 2-3 years under the tutelage of Mick Foley and we will be seeing this man a perrenial WWE title contender. This man has the talent of a John Cena (used that one because Kiper likes to aim high as hell with "he has the talent of")


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> There's nothing wrong with those picks. It's 2016, not 2006. This company can not and will not continue to depend on Cena, Orton, Taker, Lesnar, ect. To save them. By taking those three first, they're making a push to show that they're actually someone fans should care about. They haven't done anything wrong thus far. At all.


Yep, all three are young main event talent, Rollins just turned 30, Charlotte is also 30 and Balor is 34. You can build a brand around these and no doubt the next two picks for the next 8-10 years.


----------



## Sincere

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Lana and Maryse ringside at the same time, have mercy.


Too bad they're on the same side and won't be fighting each other


----------



## Ace

Hopefully Balor going to Raw means he gets The Club.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Huggerlover said:


> They should make the PIP a regular thing.


It's a long overdue addition.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Solf said:


> I hate to say that though, but rest assured Ambrose being sent to Smackdown is the proof he's still considered by the company as a B+ player.


I don't care how they're perceived by the imbeciles that run WWE. I very seriously care about not having to watch them try to push and make us like that charisma vacuum named Roman Reigns every week. It's the reason I stopped watching the product for so long in the first place.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cena and Roman is being saved.

They are not drafting in order of importance.

They need names for the end of the show.

Start big, end big. Middle will have Big Show and Kane. :heston


----------



## Griselda

I highly doubt they'd put a huge star like Balor in the CW division.


----------



## KyloRen

these ads are killing me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Both sides should make a pact to NOT draft Big Show and Kane. Lets help eachother out there. :lol


----------



## wwetna1

mobels said:


> Lothario said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with those picks. It's 2016, not 2006. This company can not and will not continue to depend on Cena, Orton, Taker, Lesnar, ect. To save them. By taking those three first, they're making a push to show that they're actually someone fans should care about. They haven't done anything wrong thus far. At all.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that, it's just completely stupid that they haven't take the two biggest portrayed stars in the WWE in Cena and Reigns. Rollins is a great pick for first, but for Charlotte and Balor to be ahead of the likes of Cena, Reigns, Orton, Lesnar and Wyatt is extremely stupid.
Click to expand...

Steph has called Ambrose and Reigns both embarrassments. She even said she didn't support Brock in ufc basically before the drug test failure. Logically she wouldn't pick any of them for her show.

She can still take Orton and Cena. Hell she can take New Day who she has danced and joked with on tv multiple times


----------



## DGenerationMC

Secretly crossing my fingers that Lana and Maryse make out at ringside so I don't have to pay attention to this match.


----------



## Solf

Just fuck off with your stupid matches with no build-up whatsoever. I mean, really, champions vs challengers ? Who booked this shit ? How are we supposed to get into that match ? Cena vs Gallows was so random too. I mean, yeah, he's got beef with the Club, but no one wants to see Cena beating Styles' lackey if it doesn't make their story get some progress, and it certainly didn't.

Just give us the draft uninterrupted, Rollins vs Ambrose for the 9849284 time, and be done with it, I ain't watching nothing else.


----------



## The Game

The WWE Championship going to Smackdown will be good for WWE. I hope they don't make Dean hold the WHC


----------



## Lothario

PunkShoot said:


> Ambrose is so average tho in so many ways, I really wish he was a heel. Sorry fanboys.


No need to be sorry for fans who are enjoying him as a face champion. Those who want him heel are the ones I'm sorry for considering they're the minority. Sucks for you, I suppose.


----------



## God Movement

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Lana and Maryse ringside at the same time, have mercy.


Lana and it ain't close

Real ninjas will feel me on this


----------



## JDP2016

If Sasha is drafted to Smackdown then we know who is not winning the WWE women's title at Summerslam.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Straw Hat said:


> Hopefully Balor going to Raw means he gets The Club.


Sadly, I think it means he becomes the face of the little men division while Roman and Seth goes over everyone else.

I want the Club away from Styles too.


----------



## Headliner

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean is temporary face of Smackdown.
> 
> You just know when they create a new Smackdown title, Styles is holding that shit.


Here's what I'm thinking:

-Dean retains at Battleground.
-Steph makes Rollins World Champion the next night on Raw.
-Shane makes AJ vs Cena a number 1 contender match for the WWE title. AJ wins and beats Dean for the WWE title. Or it's a triple threat at Summerslam for the WWE title. Dean vs AJ vs Cena. 

Either way AJ will be the one to take the WWE title off Dean.


----------



## JimCornette

Lol they didn't change any of their original plans at all.


----------



## Ronzilla

The CLOCK BAYYY BEEEEE


----------



## TwistedLogic

I really want to be a Smackdown guy. I haven't watched Raw in ages but I have hope for Smackdown. That said, I'm kinda disappointed with the draft so far. I love Ambrose but I don't think hes #1 pick material, especially with the lack of faith I have in the company giving him any long term credibility. 

With Balor and Rollins already on Raw, I think Smackdown _really_ needs Enzo and Cass. Raw getting the premier male talent on both WWE and NXT, as well as the best booked female and the top draw in the tag division would be extremely overkill.

Smackdown needs Reigns/Cena and Enzo.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

birthday_massacre said:


> They could make him IC (or US) Champion while the club tag team champions. That would work nicely.


We're due a for a long mid-card face champ. Finn could do that before ascending to the top.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I highly doubt they'd put a huge star like Balor in the CW division.


To me, he's not even the biggest star in NXT. I'd take Nakamura, Joe, American Alpha, Bayley and Asuka before him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That heat for Reigns.

:lol


----------



## Griselda

Reigns on Raw! :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

Thank you based God!!! Smackdown 4 life.


----------



## God Movement

Based Reigns


----------



## PunkShoot

jesus christ.

Reigns
Balor
Charlette
and rollins on raw


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Thank you Mick. Now I don't have to see this scrub every week.


----------



## Mra22

Thank God mr Roids is on RAW


----------



## wkc_23

Nothing but boo's :westbrook5


----------



## SnapOrTap

YAY ROMAN ON RAW.

DON'T HAVE TO WATCH THIS TRASH ANYMORE.

FUCK YEA.

BELEE DAT.


----------



## Abisial

Ambrose winning Sunday confirmed :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

SD should be Cena next


----------



## NoyK

*God damn, that reaction for Reigns :lol*


----------



## WrestlingOracle

ShowStopper said:


> Both sides should make a pact to NOT draft Big Show and Kane. Lets help eachother out there. :lol


At least Kane has plenty of weekly segment fodder with particularly Bryan and also from their great 03 feud Shane so Kane can be a nice little asset but yes can we save Show for the WWE.com list?


----------



## Lothario

Scavet said:


> The WWE Championship going to Smackdown will be good for WWE. I hope they don't make Dean hold the WHC


He'll go over Sunday. Don't expect him to hold it past SS, though.


----------



## TD_DDT

Lol raw is still the prime show


----------



## Solf

Those boos :lol

Gets me everytime.


----------



## Sincere

Reigns still getting booed to death :lmao


----------



## Cipher

damn just listen to that vocal minority.


----------



## Dolorian

Yes Reigns to RAW!

I'm pleased with the picks so far.


----------



## DoolieNoted

RAW is now dead to me.

Yassssss...


----------



## Headliner

The boos:lmao

This dude gotta turn heel or he's finished.


----------



## Chrome

LOL at those boos. Those damn pesky smark crowds. :cena


----------



## TwistedLogic

This is fucking gay.

RIP Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That 679m is just in India alone.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

LOL! SD > RAW


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

The boo's for Reigns are still going strong :banderas


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

FUCK YES! Cena>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Reigns


----------



## SovereignVA

If you would have told me even 3 weeks ago that Roman Reigns was going to be the only member of the Shield not to get drafted in the 1st round, I would have laughed.


----------



## Ronzilla

im crying


----------



## checkcola

John Cena off of RAW... wow


----------



## Leather Rebel

Reigns to Raw. Amazing. Now I have my dear Smackdown far away for that guy.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Cena >>>>>>>>>>>> Reigns

Shane got you there Foley.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Cena on SmackDown? I don't care how much they hype this brand split. It still seems like a step-down for him.


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> Here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> -Dean retains at Battleground.
> -Steph makes Rollins World Champion the next night on Raw.
> -Shane makes AJ vs Cena a number 1 contender match for the WWE title. AJ wins and beats Dean for the WWE title. Or it's a triple threat at Summerslam for the WWE title. Dean vs AJ vs Cena.
> 
> Either way AJ will be the one to take the WWE title off Dean.


 Wasting it tbh, AJ winning should be a big moment. It would be silly to kill it by having it against Ambrose at Summerslam.


----------



## StylesP1

Now take Sasha with the second pick and Becky in the 3rd round SD..


----------



## Hawkke

Cena to Smackdown? Well I guess that ends my viewing after tonight.


----------



## finalnight

Does this draft allow draft backs like previous drafts have?


----------



## God Movement

Lesnar

:lawler


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

BURAAAAACK LESSSNERRRR!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BROCK on Raw!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

THAT will be interesting.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean's gonna lose the title tonight, isn't he? God, I hope not...


----------



## Cliffy

aj and cena on smackdown

i'm never watching raw again


----------



## Sincere

Steph trying to be Heyman fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lesnar is a waste pick to let SD catch up


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Fuck that leaves Orton at Raw I bet. Really wanted an AJ, Orton Rusev nucleus


----------



## PunkShoot

holy shit

Reigns
Rollins
Balor
Lesnar
Charlette.


----------



## Mra22

:lol RAW is roids


----------



## almostfamous

RAW IS PEDs


----------



## SpikeDudley

Dean Ambrose and AJ styles on smackdown?


Please draft the club and Sami Zayn so I never have to be watch on Tuuesdays


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Raw getting two cheaters in a row. :lol


----------



## Lothario

Legit no excitement after that Roman pick. Foley has went heel off of a Reigns pick. :lmao


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Her voice is terrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Such obvious choices


----------



## JDP2016

Yeah draft a guy who will only show up 3 times a year.


----------



## NoyK

*Lesnar and Reigns in the same show is money :mark:*


----------



## DoolieNoted

Is raw just taking all the offenders in?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cena's reaction sucked. That's a huge fucking deal, man. Cena back on SD! on a permanent basis, like holy shit.


----------



## Tommy-V

Drafting Lesnar is such a waste.


----------



## Headliner

:done at the Raw selecting the PED/druggy wrestlers.


----------



## checkcola

Raw's second round is not good imo


----------



## KyloRen

thirds generation-anal


----------



## Swissblade

Damn no Brock for SmackDown. 

Just give me Cesaro plz


----------



## wkc_23

Oh god, please no more Orton/Cena matches.


----------



## MOBELS

Inter-promotional match between Orton and Lesnar. Someone needs to draft GOATsev already


----------



## StylesP1

Fuck yes!


----------



## Cipher

Oh god

If we get Cena/Orton again I will kill myself.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

Does Stephanie sound like a man to anyone else?


----------



## MEMS

WTF how is Lesnar eligible in this? He doesn't wrestle on tv. Special attraction.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Monday Night Doping


----------



## Oneiros

They just started to play Jericho's theme didn't they? :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Well fuck I'm leaning towards as despite Ambrose


----------



## Leather Rebel

Smackdown looking so fine. :ambrose


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo Smackdown's roster is looking OP as shit.

Wtf is Raw doing :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RAW home of the failed drug tests.


----------



## finalnight

Stephanie saying with your tongue just cracked me up


----------



## Mra22

Orton !!!


----------



## SpeedStick

Orton vs Cena 299 coming in the next 3 year , the draft is every 3 year right?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Whew, AJ Orton, Cena. Get Rusev there and I might exclusively ship to SD.


----------



## Ace

Smackdown is so OP LOL

AJ, Cena and Orton.


----------



## Dolorian

The New Day to RAW :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

Cena to Smackdown :lenny


But the potential of another Cena/Orton feud :mj2


----------



## witchblade000

Well, this confirms I am NOT watching SmackDown. Sorry Ambrose and AJ.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Choosing an injured near retired star in Orton :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RAW:

Rollins
Charlotte
Balor
Reigns
Lesnar
New Day

Smackdown:

Ambrose
Styles
Cena
Orton


----------



## Mainboy

Fuck raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Monday Night Raw: THE FLAGSHIP JUGGERNAUT AND HOME OF DRUG ADDICTS


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL my faves are split down the middle on the shows - Dean & John Cena on SD, Seth & Roman on Raw. So I def need to watch both shows now :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Why should I watch Raw? I like New Day, but not *that* much.


----------



## kokepepsi

Thank god new day stays on raw
The only raw pick I am interested is brock tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Headliner said:


> :done at the Raw selecting the PED/druggy wrestlers.


Now we just need to get Rollins on COKE like his favorite wrestler :hbk1 and Raw is set.


----------



## SnapOrTap

All the Roiders on Raw.

LOL


----------



## Sincere

My god Steph, just let Mick handle the picks. You're horrible.


----------



## T0M

Orton - Cena incoming :lmao


----------



## Ronzilla

I'm crying really bad right now


----------



## wwetna1

New Day didn't get split up ... Yes 

Miz and Rusev logically should headline round 3


----------



## TD_DDT

In my eyes smackdown looks better, but you know Ambrose is a b+ player still, cena going part time possibly, and AJ styles probably not as regarded high as seth and Roman


----------



## KyloRen

Cipher said:


> Oh god
> 
> If we get Cena/Orton again I will kill myself.


350 times in a life time.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

10 picks in and still no Owens 

:deanfpalm

Clueless is not the word


----------



## Chrome

Jobber entrances.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LOL all the top babyfaces are on Smackdown to clear the path for Reigns to run RAW. :heston

Save_Us_Seth


----------



## God Movement

RAW looking epic

:lawler


----------



## Ace

SovereignVA said:


> Yo Smackdown's roster is looking OP as shit.
> 
> Wtf is Raw doing :lmao


 Raw is getting wrecked lol. Good luck filling 3 hours with that roster.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Cena, Orton and to a much lesser extent, Ambrose are making SmackDown look like the place to be/view. Don't give a shit about anyone else on both brands.


----------



## safc-scotty

Womens, cruiserweight and tag titles all on Raw so far... I personally hope for two tag titles but don't think they are going to go that way.


----------



## NoyK

*Orton and AJ both on Smackdown. 
Dem incoming matches :mark: :mark:*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"The bland leading the bland!" :lmao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

fpalm for fuck sake shut up Cole! New Day are nowhere near breaking the record for longest reigning Tag Champs, that belongs to Demolition. Do WWE have some sort of problem with Demolition?


----------



## SnapOrTap

Smackdown came out ahead. Raw got them part timers and Charlotte.

AJ
Cena
Orton
Ambrose

Get Zayn/Owens + Nakmura and you have the new Smackdown Super 6


----------



## Roman Empire

Can Ranallo just commentate all the shows?


----------



## razzathereaver

Shit, so is Smackdown not going to have any exclusive divisions at all?


----------



## checkcola

SovereignVA said:


> Yo Smackdown's roster is looking OP as shit.
> 
> Wtf is Raw doing :lmao


Reigns is going to still be pushed as the face of RAW. Reigns is redemption or so they want. 

Oh and Brock is a part timer and his brand is damaged, soooo yeah.

Smackdown is looking much better.


----------



## Oneiros

So they didn't split up New Day... This is just going to make it worse if they split up Enzo and Cass.

Shit, I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Tommy-V

I want Lana and Maryse drafted to my bed.


----------



## TwistedLogic

They aren't giving Smackdown a chance so far. I was hoping we'd get another shot at Heyman-era Smackdown where they used the younger, fresher wrestlers to outshine the juggernaut Raw, but so far Smackdown is getting all of the older big ticket names (Orton, Cena, Styles) while Raw is getting all the "future" picks (Rollins, Reigns, Balor... basically everybody so far but Lesnar).


----------



## Griselda

Raw is stacked as hell right now. Rollins, Reigns, Balor, New Day, goddamn.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wyatts will probably to to SD since Raw get new day


----------



## 260825

*I'm really wondering if we'll get 'double duty' stars after a time .. Cena will do both shows ect ...*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Looks like I will not watch Raw anymore.

I will miss you CrossfitJesus.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Reigns on RAW, yep never watching RAW again


----------



## Bojack

If RAW doesn't get Owens/Nakamura.

This shit is a wrap. Smackdown wins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Best part of that segment was how we got to hear the unaltered crowd response to Reigns. SD is doing better so far.


----------



## Headliner

Straw Hat said:


> Wasting it tbh, AJ winning should be a big moment. It would be silly to kill it by having it against Ambrose at Summerslam.


I don't see Dean losing the title to any face. So AJ is the logical choice unless they put Owens on Smackdown and push im.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

New Day on Raw, too. I'm digging it.

No interest in Cena and Orton who are the two most stale wrestlers in this company by MILES. Enjoy SD.


----------



## Swissblade

Zero crowd reaction. Your 2016 midcard champions and challengers.


----------



## Mainboy

Anyone in the Glasgow area want my raw ticket? Gonna buy a smackdown one as it stands.


----------



## Chrome

Enzo & Cass will probably be the next pick for Smackdown.


----------



## almostfamous

"Darren Young was never great." lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"We want Backlund" I love it :lmao


----------



## Ace

American Alpha, Joe and Nakamura, that's all Smackdown needs to complete the show.


----------



## Hencheman_21

So far Smackdown is playing it safe while Raw is taking some chances on their picks. I like that there is a difference between how the two brands are drafting.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Rowdy Yates said:


> 10 picks in and still no Owens
> 
> :deanfpalm
> 
> Clueless is not the word


But you got Charlotte AND Roidin' Reigns!

Right?


----------



## TwistedLogic

I want Bully Ray, Enzo/Cass and American Alpha on Smackdown.

In before they're all on Raw.


----------



## NoyK

*Are they chanting "We Want Backlund"? Well, Mr. Young sure is over :lmao*


----------



## God Movement

Need Rusev on Raw for Rusev vs Reigns

Do it for the cultcha

:lawler


----------



## TD_DDT

Mra22 said:


> DVR ?


I don't have DVR. Don't laugh - I literally only watch sports and fake sports. Only good live lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Hopefully Bayley gets picked soon!! :bayley3 If she doesn't get drafted I will be sad :crying:


----------



## AR_

Women's, Tag Team and Cruiserweight championships all on Raw, plus I assume a world championship and a midcard championship.

Doesn't seem very even...


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Are the crowd chanting "We Want Draft Pics"? :lol


----------



## PunkShoot

Sorry but Raw has a way better roster, it's not even close atm.

Orton is near retired
Cena is near retired
AJ styles is good but old also


----------



## T0M

If Rusev goes to Smackdown I'll never watch Raw again.


----------



## Ronzilla

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Reigns on RAW, yep never watching RAW again


But Reigns was on RAW before and you used to watch it?:aries2:ambrose2


----------



## finalnight

There was no point in drafting Brock Lesnar, he doesn't wrestle on TV and he generally only wrestles on the pay per views that will have combined rosters anyway


----------



## V-Trigger

Thank god that Reigns is on RAW. Now i can finally stop watching that shit.


----------



## bmp487

First, I am finally right with my predictions. Roman/Rollins on Raw and Cena/Ambrose on Smackdown is just something that makes sense. Second, lol @ how much better Raw is looking that SD. LMAO, it looks like I'm still not gonna watch Smackdown after all. RAW might become significantly better than it is now, with concentrating the talent pool.


----------



## Spaz350

Are they chanting "we want Backlund" or "we want draft picks"?


----------



## Bayley <3

Neither show stands out right now. This draft has been horrible,


----------



## ironcladd1

Lawler burying Darren :lawler


----------



## Natecore

Bob Backlund getting chants and not DY!!!!!!!!!!!

The draft doesn't solve all your problems, WWE.


----------



## SpeedStick

Samoa Joe will end up on RAW with Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman, without Cena/Orton/Styles/Dean on the show is going to be push super hard on the A show. :kobefacepalm

This draft was to get rid of Roman's competition.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lol Backlund more over than the near "great" DY.


----------



## wwetna1

I honestly wouldn't be shocked if steph took Miz (w/ Maryse) and Rusev (w/Lana) as her first two picks of round 3 while SD takes Kevin Owens and the Wyatt family


----------



## ellthom

Well Raw already looks shit... Smackdown looking good though.


----------



## Roman Empire

BrotherNero said:


> Thank god that Reigns is on RAW. Now i can finally stop watching that shit.


You don't like the New Day? Or Rollins?


----------



## KyloRen

those suplex city chants tho...i miss brock


----------



## Swissblade

-


----------



## birthday_massacre

Young getting a pop lol
wow he is over


----------



## Griselda

Just so you guys know, the Draft Center on the Network has interviews with the drafted talent. Styles is on now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SH*T that pop for the chickenwing !


----------



## Obese Turtle

Listen to the chicken wing pop!


----------



## SovereignVA

TwistedLogic said:


> They aren't giving Smackdown a chance so far. I was hoping we'd get another shot at Heyman-era Smackdown where they used the younger, fresher wrestlers to outshine the juggernaut Raw, but so far Smackdown is getting all of the older big ticket names (Orton, Cena, Styles) while Raw is getting all the "future" picks (Rollins, Reigns, Balor... basically everybody so far but Lesnar).


Yeah, I think they feel confident in Raws viewership, but a lot of this is advertising Smackdown live on Tuesday.

Ambrose/Cena/Orton/Styles plus Shane and Daniel Bryan. They're giving everyone a reason to watch Smackdown.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

Cena and Orton on smackdown :lol

Not really going to watch that.


----------



## Dolorian

lol Darren Young made Miz tap before their title match at BG :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Crossface Chickenwing: best move for a gay guy


----------



## razzathereaver

PunkShoot said:


> Sorry but Raw has a way better roster, it's not even close atm.
> 
> *Orton is near retired
> Cena is near retired*
> AJ styles is good but old also


According to who?


----------



## Night King

well so far so good
it seems like I might actually bother watching smackdown again


----------



## T0M

I fondly remember the days where Backlund would snap and put people in the chicken wing. Used to scare the shit out of me as a kid.


----------



## ironcladd1

They would give Darren that move :cool2


----------



## Meris

Miz with that instant tap as a Champ...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Owens and Joe/Nakamura on Smackdown would be ace.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Nice pop for Darren Young.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Owens and Sasha to Smackdown and I'm sold.


----------



## Lothario

mobels said:


> Its not that, it's just completely stupid that they haven't taken the two biggest portrayed stars in the WWE in Cena and Reigns. Rollins is a great pick for first, but for Charlotte and Balor to be ahead of the likes of Cena, Reigns, Orton, Lesnar and Wyatt is extremely stupid.


John was always going to SD to be top face with Ambrose. Reigns will be champion again but I don't think people realize how his wellness violation has effected him in the short term. Seth is getting the top push over him for at least the next 6 - 9 months. Reigns as Cena is done. He's Orton going forward these next few months -- at best. 

He would have went in Seth's spot if he was still around but he isn't walking away from that violation with just a slap on the wrist. I agree with Wyatt. He should be higher than what he is.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

What is with Charlotte's smile in her graphic? They didn't offer her a retake?


----------



## MEMS

witchblade000 said:


> That's basically why he's getting drafted to Raw. I see Nakumara being drafted to Raw too.


Ha, stop.


----------



## Oneiros

Bayley <3 said:


> Neither show stands out right now. This draft has been horrible,


That's a good thing, the rosters need to be balanced out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Raw has Rollins and Lesnar, don't care about the rest though.

SD has Ambrose, Styles, and even Cena and Orton are cool to have (as long as they're not shoved in the main event scene).


----------



## Jack the Ripper

Smackdown is looking better than Raw to me, I'd still watch Raw though!

I was hoping Balor would go to Smackdown but whatever, hopefully gallows and anderson will get drafted to Raw as well and the Club would continue under the leadership of Finn Balor!

Smackdown over Raw so far...


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah let's make Sasha win a handicap match against Charlotte and Dana...jesus


----------



## Phaedra

fucking messy crossface chicken wing ngl. but the pop for it and for darren is heartening for their project for him.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

SD needs Owens and Wyatt and it would easily be the far superior roster.


----------



## Natecore

Well damn, that kinda worked. Let's go, DY!


----------



## God Movement

Need Bray Wyatt on RAW to seal the deal

:lawler

Please


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I like Reigns in the ring but man, you watch SD right now and you get to skip a whole product centered around Reigns, you get two hours, a nucleus so far of Orton, Cena, Styles and to a lesser caring to me Dean, no annoying voice Steph AND those of us who don't always get/ take as well to New Day's schtick don't have to listen to that which mean I assume SD is gonna get the Wyatts too? Where do I sign up?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

finalnight said:


> There was no point in drafting Brock Lesnar, he doesn't wrestle on TV and he generally only wrestles on the pay per views that will have combined rosters anyway


IKR? I feel like part timers should just be excluded from the draft, it will make it more of a suprise when they show up too.


----------



## Uptown King

SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, I think they feel confident in Raws viewership, but a lot of this is advertising Smackdown live on Tuesday.
> 
> Ambrose/Cena/Orton/Styles plus Shane and Daniel Bryan. They're giving everyone a reason to watch Smackdown.


Exactly, and that is a good line up for SD.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Thank goodness Miz is retaining at Battleground.


----------



## AR_

Young/Backlund is a pretty fun midcard face act.


----------



## PunkShoot

that was a fucking insane pop for the chicken wing


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman, without Cena/Orton/Styles/Dean on the show is going to be push super hard on the A show. :kobefacepalm
> 
> This draft was to get rid of Roman's competition.


Two things will happen.

1) He'll get booed the fuck out even harder.

OR

2) He'll lose fifty pounds and dominate the cruiserweights.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Judging by the current state of the mid-card, the single brand PPV's are going to be brutal viewing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

WWE DRAFT

RAW
○ Seth Rollins
○ Charlotte
○ Finn Bàlor
○ Roman Reigns 
○ Brock Lesnar
○ The New Day (Kofi Kingston, Big E, Xavier Woods) 

SMACKDOWN LIVE
○ Dean Ambrose
○ AJ Styles 
○ John Cena
○ Randy Orton


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Roman Empire said:


> You don't like the New Day? Or Rollins?


I like them, but not enough to endure WWE's "please like Roman... pretty, pretty, please" show for three hours every week.


----------



## Oneiros

Young just won me over a bit there.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

Young poppin a boner mounting Miz like that


----------



## Chrome

Young's pretty over.









Hoping he wins Sunday. This thing with Backlund has potential tbh.


----------



## PunkShoot

*PLEASE somebody draft ty dillinger. *this guy is so fucking underrated, his gimmick is solid, great theme, and move set, future champ imo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD seems like the retirement home of the roster so far.


----------



## Ronzilla

Prayer Police said:


> Crossface Chickenwing: best move for a gay guy



:brock4:trips9:booklel:eddie:hayden3


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RAW about to, well.....keep, getting them shit ratings.

Kids will follow Cena and Orton.


----------



## Dolorian

WrestlingOracle said:


> I like Reigns in the ring but man, you watch SD right now and you get to skip a whole product centered around Reigns


That is not happening anymore, he will be a top guy (as he should) but not THE top guy and FOTC.


----------



## Uptown King

Woods vs. Bray next should be a good match up.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I fully expect Raw to keep stacking future picks and take Owens first overall in the third round. Smackdown looks good for ratings but content wise, all the people with a future ahead of them are going to Raw.

Even though I think Owens is by far the best pick left on the board, I'd let Raw take him if it meant we can get Enzo/Cass and American Alpha on Smackdown. 

I'm just dreading all the likely scenarios I see playing out, with Raw getting all the betters of every pair (Rollins over Ambrose, Owens over Zayn, Bubba over D-Von, etc)


----------



## AndreL

noticing by reading this thread that more and more of us are starting to choose our brand and are ready to hate on the other.. This is going to be the console war all over again." Raw sucks", "Smackdown is filled with washed up old men", etc.


----------



## Headliner

Since Charlotte is on Raw, Sasha will be on Raw to continue the feud. All the women should be on Raw. No sense in splitting up the division.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

That pop for Darren Young, WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING!? :aries2


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Please god let Kevin Owens go to Smackdown it'll be such a glorious team.


----------



## God Movement

PunkShoot said:


> that was a fucking insane pop for the chicken wing


I liked the aggression he applied it with. I marked out a bit.


----------



## Master Bate

Smackdown bout to have so many quality matches.


----------



## mightymike1986

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Two things will happen.
> 
> 1) He'll get booed the fuck out even harder.
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) He'll lose fifty pounds and dominate the cruiserweights.


LOL!


----------



## Phaedra

Dolorian said:


> Yeah let's make Sasha win a handicap match against Charlotte and Dana...jesus


Bayley run in? or if her partner is going to be Nia Jax then it'll be her i reckon


----------



## Roman Empire

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I like them, but not enough to endure WWE's "please like Roman... pretty, pretty, please" show for three hours every week.


Ok, whatever floats your boat. But I expect that they will change how he's booked once he gets back. After the mess with the policy violation, I don't think they can do things the same way.


----------



## KyloRen

PWInsider.com is reporting a fight broke out earlier today at the WWE Smackdown live taping between Sin Cara and Simon Gotch of the Vaudevillains.

According to the report, multiple sources confirmed the incident happened, and it unknown what exactly


----------



## NitroMark

DAT SMACKDOWN ROSTER. Think of the possible matchups:


----------



## bmp487

God Movement said:


> Need Bray Wyatt on RAW to seal the deal
> 
> :lawler
> 
> Please


This, and Owens (although he'll probably go to SD).


----------



## ellthom

Owens better go to Smackdown, because he aint getting to the top with Reigns there.


----------



## Bayley <3

AZTECA said:


> That's a good thing, the rosters need to be balanced out.


I'm not sitting through three hours of raw just for Seth Rollins. 

And as it stands I care about nobody on smackdown.

At this rate I'll just stop watching as neither show us currently worth the time investment for the small interests I have in the rosters. There's time for it to level out but right now they're losing me


----------



## Dolorian

Phaedra said:


> Bayley run in? or if her partner is going to be Nia Jax then it'll be her i reckon


Maybe, her partner for BG may run it to lend a hand on the match yes.


----------



## checkcola

I hope Kevin Owens goes to Smackdown


----------



## StylesP1

Bray will be coming to Smackdown hopefully. 

Broken Matt to interrupt this match.


----------



## wkc_23

Hope my team American Alpha gets drafted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SD is where the stars reside. Way more starpower than RAW.


----------



## razzathereaver

SD's roster is looking lightyears ahead of Raw's so far.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Looks like Woods has neglected his shaving responsibilities in favor of Pokémon Go.


----------



## mightymike1986

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> That pop for Darren Young, WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING!? :aries2


Bob Backlund made Darren Young great again. What more do you need as far as an explanation?


----------



## JDP2016

For Fucks Sake!!!!!!!!!! The New Day were on RAW last night skipping and dancing like normal a week after they faced the Wyatt family in that compound. :lol:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I'm getting a Rerun vibe from Big E tonight. Must be all the red he has on...


----------



## imthegame19

Haha it looks like WWE spoiled the draft with upcoming house tour rosters released last weekend.


Tour 1: Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, AJ Styles, The Miz, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, Enzo & Big Cass, The Dudley Boyz, Becky Lynch and Natalya

Tour 2: Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, The New Day, Sami Zayn, Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson, Rusev, Charlotte, Sasha Banks and Paige

Tour one is Smackdown, plus Cena and tour 2 is Raw plus Lesnar. So it looks like Owens/Zayn both going to Raw. With US Champion Rusev and Gallows/Anderson to Raw with Balor. While Bray Wyatt will probably be the next big name to Smackdown.


----------



## Zigberg

Bored so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Becky on Smackdown


----------



## Steve Black Man

Straw Hat said:


> More excited for possible rematches against Naka, Ibushi and ZSJ tbh. Styles/Rollins is very overrated, Rollins isn't a top 5 worker like those others are (those guys are either in the top 5 or close to it).


Firstly, that's all your opinion. I'm willing to bet that 95% of fans would rather see Rollins/Styles than any of the matches you proposed (with the possible exception of Nak, although all people have to do is find their match from WK10 to see the last 1-1 encounter they've had, while people would have to dig up that one match from 10 years ago t see the last time Rollins and Styles went 1-1) 

Secondly, there's more to a rivalry than just work rate. Storytelling plays a large role in determining how a match is received, and Rollins is arguably the best overall package in the company (with only Owens being in the same discussion). Rollins could surely pick up some of the slack and carry Styles to some great promo segments.

:eva2


----------



## Phaedra

Imagine if all those smackdown roster top guys interfere in the triple threat to make sure Ambrose takes that damn title to Smackdown, without it those guys have no chance.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Wyatt with his scary loafers.


----------



## Natecore

Bray Wyatt should go undrafted in a just world.


----------



## Boba Fett

Hopefully the Club or the Wyatt Family get drafted to Smackdown


----------



## Crossface Carter

Smackdown needs Owens & Wyatt. Pleeeaaase.


----------



## wwetna1

ItsaNewDay said:


> Smackdown bout to have so many quality matches.


They won't have to give away the milk for free on tv. It's going to be like the old raw when the split first happened.

The cruiserweights, women's division, tag division and stuff like that going to raw is an easy way to say raw will fill its 3 hours out with work rate and long matches to offset their lack of characters who could sell a match for a ppv. 


They will use the raw brand longevity to push its single brand ppvs while sd sells theirs off star power, promos, and making fans wait for a payoff


----------



## SpeedStick

Free agent Rob Van Dam to RAW


----------



## Chrome

What a weird start to this match lol.


----------



## Tommy-V

Woods falling in love with Bray.


----------



## Obese Turtle

I want American Alpha on SD, but we need some clearance on if we'll have 2 sets of tag champs. If not, they pretty much have to go to RAW. Same with Enzo & Cass


----------



## Uptown King

I like that Bray is finally being able to mind control people.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Xavier Wyatt is definately happening, expecting a turn at Battleground.


----------



## Lothario

Woods growing the beard. He's gonna turn lol.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Getting Enzo and Cass would be huge for Smackdown. No matter how much people like or dislike them, they're the most charismatic tag team in the company and they're just a lot "cooler" than New Day. It's like serious comedy vs goofy comedy, and having that leg up on Raw would be a nice boon for SD.

If both New Day and EC end up on Raw, Smackdown may as well not even have a tag division.


----------



## TD_DDT

They should of ditched SD and brought back WCW for an actual competition. Probably idiotic, but whatever. If SD steals RAWs viewers and no new ones are created, it's quite the wash.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Cena and Orton are going to do a few serious jobs each and build some massive stars. Please for fucks sake get Owens on there.


----------



## Victor Chaos

almostfamous said:


> "Darren Young was never great." lol


And never will be.


----------



## RapShepard

Smackdown is looking top heavy which is what they need the first year to establish that the WWE is serious about it not being a B show.

Raw is going to be find regardless

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky on me


fixed


----------



## Zigberg

We're not going to get any comebacks or surprises, are we?


----------



## Phaedra

Dolorian said:


> Maybe, her partner for BG may run it to lend a hand on the match yes.


Gotta say when i saw that match it's the first thing I thought given all eyes are on this show.


----------



## KyloRen

Bray washed his hair with Strowmans cum


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

My God, this is awful. Bray better go to SD.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

Raw= Reigns, Rollins, Balor, Brock, Wyatts, Nakamura, Enzo and Cass.

plis!1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Woods better be jobbing to Bray.


----------



## Mra22

Zigberg said:


> We're not going to get any comebacks or surprises, are we?


Of course not this is the WWE your talking about :vince5


----------



## American_Nightmare

Who thought it would be a good idea to give Bray dreads?


----------



## ironcladd1

Didn't realize Bray became a Rastafarian while he was gone


----------



## Dolorian

I think that during the Rollins/Ambrose match a DQ will be caused and a brawl between all the guys from both brands will break out to close the show.


----------



## KyloRen

Zigberg said:


> We're not going to get any comebacks or surprises, are we?


NO.CHANCE!!!!! :vince5


----------



## Ronzilla

that stopped him in his tracks!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No reaction to a Bray win.

Yikes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck WWE if Owens is on RAW.

Owens vs Shane is money.

Fuck Roman vs the RAW roster.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

It's scary how much better Mauro is than Cole.

Enjoy your three hours of Raw with Reigns and the shitty announce crew!


----------



## Obese Turtle

A clean finish. Shocked


----------



## Mra22

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction to a Bray win.
> 
> Yikes.


To be fair the WWE ruined him and he's become BORING


----------



## Cipher

Greatest team in history?

lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Missed the first half hour, but I've read the picks online and I'm not surprised by how they've panned out. But watch The Wyatt Family be split up again via draft fuckery just to add another nail to their coffin.


----------



## KyloRen

the wyatts have no direction at all.


----------



## StylesP1

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction to a Bray win.
> 
> Yikes.


No reaction for anything but the draft. That is what people bought tickets for. These matches dont mean shit and the crowd knows it.

No, SD needs to take Sasha and Bray with their next two picks.


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> Woods growing the beard. He's gonna turn lol.


Or Kofi because fuck what makes sense right lol


----------



## SovereignVA

Dolorian said:


> I think that during the Rollins/Ambrose match a DQ will be caused and a brawl between all the guys from both brands will break out to close the show.


Very good call.

I see that happening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

StylesP1 said:


> No reaction for anything but the draft. That is what people bought tickets for. These matches dont mean shit and the crowd knows it.
> 
> No, SD needs to take Sasha and Bray with their next two picks.


Still, Wyatt's momentum is at a low right now.


----------



## Ronzilla

I'm bored


----------



## Rowdy Yates

TwistedLogic said:


> Getting Enzo and Cass would be huge for Smackdown. No matter how much people like or dislike them, they're the most charismatic tag team in the company and they're just a lot "cooler" than New Day.* It's like serious comedy vs goofy comedy*, and having that leg up on Raw would be a nice boon for SD.
> 
> If both New Day and EC end up on Raw, Smackdown may as well not even have a tag division.


Really it is not .It is like pathetic effort of comedy vs even more pathetic effort of comedy

Have Enzo and Cass even been in 1 good match yet on the main roster?. Or like the majority around here are you just getting excited over their New Age Outlaws intro rip off?. Give me fucking strength. They have done absolutely nothing as of yet


----------



## Phaedra

No Bayley run in, she's at the PC viewing party. i don't see Nia though.


----------



## Mra22

TD_DDT said:


> I don't have DVR. Don't laugh - I literally only watch sports and fake sports. Only good live lol.


Ice films maybe ? Or download it on here after the show


----------



## I drink and I know things

This has been rather bland thus far...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SD crowd is as dead as your typical RAW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Owens, Becky, and Nakamura on Smackdown please! I won't watch RAW at all.

2 hours, great roster, great commentator.


----------



## witchblade000

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Missed the first half hour, but I've read the picks online and I'm not surprised by how they've panned out. But watch The Wyatt Family be split up again via draft fuckery just to add another nail to their coffin.


Cole announced during the match that the Wyatts are a separate pick and not a team pick. :mj2


----------



## SpeedStick

What's the word on the pay per view format? With all those stars Smackdown should get elimination chamber


----------



## TwistedLogic

Headliner said:


> Since Charlotte is on Raw, Sasha will be on Raw to continue the feud. All the women should be on Raw. No sense in splitting up the division.


I could agree with that, except Raw is already announced to be the exclusive home of the new cruiser division. I don't see them placing both Women and Cruisers exclusively on the same promotion.


----------



## Mra22

Ronzilla said:


> I'm bored


I am too it sums up the state of the product. I was all hyped for this draft but this show is boring. I miss the good old days, oh well


----------



## Bayley <3

RAW
Owens
Banks 
Zayn
Club 

SMACKDOWN
Becky
Bray
Enzo and Cass 
Natalya


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Zigberg said:


> We're not going to get any comebacks or surprises, are we?


Clearly everything is pointing t either Joey Abs, Mordecei or Outback Jack being the next draft pick.


----------



## Ronzilla

Dude I'm so impressed of this draft...said no one ever


----------



## THANOS

EL SHIV said:


> SD crowd is as dead as your typical RAW.


Where is it tonight?


----------



## Tommy-V

Phaedra said:


> No Bayley run in, she's at the PC viewing party. i don't see Nia though.


Nia is there.


----------



## KyloRen

WrestlingOracle said:


> Clearly everything is pointing t either Joey Abs, Mordecei or Outback Jack being the next draft pick.


OUTBACK JACK, JACK!


----------



## RapShepard

Rowdy Yates said:


> Really it is not .It is like pathetic effort of comedy vs even more pathetic effort of comedy
> 
> Have Enzo and Cass even been in 1 good match yet on the main roster?. Or like the majority around here are you just getting excited over there New Age Outlaws intro rip off?. Give me fucking strength. They have done absolutely nothing as of yet


But what people like you fail to realize is the Enzo and Cass bring a something fresh. WWE is full of decent to great workers, but they aren't full of super charismatic with a microphone wrestlers. They need Enzo and Cass even if they're not stellar in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn, I keep forgetting that RAW has the Cruiserweight Division. Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

a kane match?

biggest surprise so far.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Rowdy Yates said:


> Really it is not .It is like pathetic effort of comedy vs even more pathetic effort of comedy
> 
> Have Enzo and Cass even been in 1 good match yet on the main roster?. Or like the majority around here are you just getting excited over their New Age Outlaws intro rip off?. Give me fucking strength. They have done absolutely nothing as of yet


I don't care what they've done in the ring though. This is becoming a golden age of technical wrestling and both rosters will be full of ring generals regardless. They bring flavor and charisma which a lot of the roster is lacking. They fill a niche.


----------



## SDWarrior

Dat pop for Owens.


----------



## StylesP1

They are acting like they have 3 hours. Get on with the picks already!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Owens deserves better than Kane


----------



## THANOS

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens, Becky, and Nakamura on Smackdown please! I won't watch RAW at all.
> 
> 2 hours, great roster, great commentator.


I would love that.


----------



## mightymike1986

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens, Becky, and Nakamura on Smackdown please! I won't watch RAW at all.
> 
> 2 hours, great roster, great commentator.


Nak won't be drafted tonight  Which sucks, I'd mark out of my mind.


----------



## Ronzilla

I forgot the name of this ring girl calling out the wrestlers name but she fkn SUCKS bro


----------



## Mra22

Oh no it's DEATH ! :trips7


----------



## HiddenViolence

Just a never ending stream of pointless matches. Ugh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens, Becky, and Nakamura on Smackdown please! I won't watch RAW at all.
> 
> 2 hours, great roster, great commentator.


That would be perfect.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Fucking "Demon" Kane :lmao

Fuck. He better be putting Owens over!

EDIT

Nevermind another shitty Zayn/Owens brawl fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA

Kevin Owens always brings something to every moment he's in.

WHY THE FUCK HAVEN'T I BEEN DRAFTED YET?


----------



## KyloRen

Sami Zayn needs to fuck offff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial

Sami Zayn looks like the heel tbh


----------



## Rise

Cmon can they just draft? Don't want to watch these matches


----------



## bmp487

Here we go with this shit again.


----------



## Irrelevant

Of course.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sami Zayn's a BIG BOY!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Please let SD get Owens, Raw can have Sami.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Least we didn't get a Kane match.


----------



## wwetna1

Zigberg said:


> We're not going to get any comebacks or surprises, are we?


Think about it with logic for a second.

Why would they debut a new set, new intro, or even sign free agents tonight or before battleground? 

Makes no sense


----------



## AR_

Think of Raw last night.

Imagine that show without Cena, AJ or Ambrose.

Oh dear.


----------



## SDWarrior

What's the point of these matches? Why aren't they just drafting?


----------



## RapShepard

I'm so glad I probably won't have to see KO vs Sami Zayn for a while. I feel about that feud the way most feel about Orton vs Cena

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenViolence

fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal

Reading the results and all it shows is how creatively dead the main roster is. This draft is only making it easier to skip both of these shit shows.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Kane, :why2:


----------



## God Movement

Owens to RAW please. Then I won't have to watch Smackdown.


----------



## Mra22

Ah, what a refreshing new era, Kane making the young guys look like jokes in 2016


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Well, that was fucking stupid and pointless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

witchblade000 said:


> Cole announced during the match that the Wyatts are a separate pick and not a team pick. :mj2


R.I.P. in peace (again) Wyatt Family :evans


----------



## mightymike1986

LOL! Because fuck all Sami and Kevin.


----------



## Night King

I'm only watching this to see the actual draft, I mean does anyone even care about these matches tonight ? at all ... ?


----------



## Natecore

This BULLSHIT COMPANY!!!!

Zayn and Owens buried. Battleground match buried.

Geeks.


----------



## Prayer Police

What a waste of a segment


----------



## Griselda

Fuck the haters, I'll never tire of seeing Kane wreak havoc. The fire still burns.


----------



## Headliner

Zayn starts a fight with Owens and gets his ass beat. Then DEATH makes both of them look like geeks:lmao:buried


----------



## StylesP1

Thank you for taking Zayn...

Now SD take Owens!


----------



## Tommy-V

Sami will be in the CW divison.


----------



## Obese Turtle

WrestlingOracle said:


> Clearly everything is pointing t either Joey Abs, Mordecei or Outback Jack being the next draft pick.


Reliable source told me TL Hopper


----------



## TwistedLogic

Oh my this can be so good. Raw taking Zayn means Smackdown can get Owens. Please god make this happen.


----------



## Mainboy

Wyatt on smackdown


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Zayn cruiserweight champ.


----------



## RapShepard

Phaedra said:


> No Bayley run in, she's at the PC viewing party. i don't see Nia though.


You sure that's not a Bayley double


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck yes! Zayn the jobber stays on RAW for the garbage Cruiserweights.

Fuck Shane for not picking Owens.


----------



## Lothario

RapShepard said:


> Or Kofi because fuck what makes sense right lol



Are you PMS'ing? Maybe you didn't get the promotion, or you just got jury duty, but don't quote me behaving like a moody diva over a comment that was clearly a joke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Where is it tonight?


Worcester, Massachusetts.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Wyatt and Ambrose both on SD. Best outcome possible.


----------



## PunkShoot

So they bury sami and owens in front of kane, then draft him? LOL

what the fuck


----------



## kokepepsi

Thank god that skinny red head stays on raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins/Zayn, Balor/Zayn

:mark:

Wyatt on SD!! YES!!!!

:mark:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Fuck sake. I don't want to have to endure the Wyatts.


----------



## God Movement

Fucks sake. Sami on RAW.

AND Bray on Smackdown

:lawler

I have to watch both shows. Well, as long as Bray gets a world title run on Smackdown


----------



## SMetalWorld

Thank you, Kane, for chokeslamming Spami Lame


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Steph picking Sami Zayn? Guess he's gonna be the face of the cruserweight division.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I'll take Bray over Zayn. All day. Every day.


----------



## Chrome

Making Kane look strong in 2016. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bray before Owens and without the family WTF


----------



## Solf

Owens better be on RAW.


----------



## TD_DDT

Makes no sense not to draft an entire team. Bang for the buck.


----------



## AR_

Kane double chokeslamming Zayn & Owens is exactly the sort of thing we all feared would happen to NXT guys a year ago.


----------



## SpeedStick

Sami Zayn vs Finn Balor for RAW cruiserweight title


----------



## Roman Empire

Oh no, I wanted Bray on Raw. Stupid for Steph to pick Sami. And that fucking hat.


----------



## Mra22

Please let KO go to SD, please


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

SDWarrior said:


> What's the point of these matches? Why aren't they just drafting?


That's as far as they got down the list -- Creative is still trying to agree on the rest. :lol


----------



## Swissblade

Damn, so KO to Raw?


----------



## mightymike1986

UHHHH WHAT THE FUCK! LOL! Jerry Lawler just called that shit too "after what you just saw?!?!?!" No shit.


----------



## Dolorian

Sasha AND Charlotte to RAW...damn


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Draft picks be obvious.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Smackdown >>>>> RAW


----------



## Uptown King

Guessing KO to SD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SASHA on RAW!!!!!!


----------



## StylesP1

Charlotte and Sasha on Raw, Becky and Bayley on SD???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SD still killing RAW.


----------



## wkc_23

SOME DRAFT KO DAMNIT.


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> Are you PMS'ing? Maybe you didn't get the promotion, or you just got jury duty, but don't quote me behaving like a moody diva over a comment that was clearly a joke.


Nah I was adding a joke to yours but clearly the joke failed lol


----------



## finalnight

I just noticed Stephanie's dress has the raw emblem running down it


----------



## PunkShoot

Okay bayley to smackdown

or not


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Sasha's ratchet ass going to Raw :lmao


----------



## Rise

Zayn? Lmao smackdown is killing it


----------



## Bayley <3

Splitting up the horsewoman is not smart.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Ew wtf. Why not take Owens after Zayn? Are they really giving Raw the opening to take both of them?

Why is Smackdown getting all the bigger and older dudes. All of the young stars are on Raw.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I will miss the Boss, but sacrifices have to be made... BECKY!!!


----------



## Lothario

Ugh. Really wanted Sasha on SD. I guess I'll tune in to RAW for her.


----------



## MOBELS

Smackdowns roster is definetly much more stacked compared to RAWs. So far the only full-time main eventers RAW have picked is Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins, looks like were getting a repeat of 2009 on RAW.

Draft Kevin Owens already ffs.


----------



## Mra22

Yes my girl Becky on SD !!!! Best diva ever


----------



## razzathereaver

Jesus Christ, RAW is getting slaughtered. SD get best girl.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Becky to SD :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

Becky Lynch the face of the Smackdown diva division! Woot.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dbry calling Becky the best womens wrestler :clap


----------



## Headliner

WHY SPLIT UP THE WOMEN WHY


----------



## bmp487

LOL good. Now I don't have to watch Becky anymore.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Becky Lynch meeting the "enhancement talent" fate that many predicted for her on here, it seems.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

1 down. 2 to go.

Don't make me turn heel on you Shane. Pick Owens for Smackdown damn it!


----------



## Tommy-V

Crowd was expecting Bayley there.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

GUYS YOU FORGOT KEVIN OWENS WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Architect-Rollins

I figured Sami would go to Smackdown. Future feuds with Sami and Finn for Seth! I'm happy with Raw so far!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Boss on Raw!!!


----------



## Solf

There's absolutely no one I give a fuck about on RAW but Rollins. Oh well, Smackdown will be good at least.


----------



## Bojack

Seth continues to be the only worthwhile person on RAW. That geek Zayn is on there as well. Legit no reason to watch RAW.

lol becky goes on smackdown as well. This is a fucking wash. Smackdown for life.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jericho over Owens WTF is this shit


----------



## checkcola

Chris Jericho worst pick so far


----------



## God Movement

"STUPID IDIOT"


----------



## JDP2016

What was the crowd chanting?


----------



## Dolorian

Of course you stupid idiot!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jerichos' been really good this time around. I'm cool with that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan's right. Becky is the best. :becky


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"Jericho? That's a great pick."

Yeah. If this was 1999.


----------



## Shadowcran

At this point, it is really hitting home just how meager the selections are after the "big ones". 

They should do it like the Price is Right or whatever...You can pick wrestler A or B or the Mystery wrestler behind this screen!! They pick the mystery and the disappointment music comes on and the choice is R-Truth riding on a donkey...


----------



## Mainboy

Smackdown should have their own women's championship.


----------



## Griselda

Raw is still Jericho. Jericho vs Balor. :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

So, both shows will have women.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Wtf they're isn't enough Woman for them to be on 2 different brands.


----------



## Prayer Police

Raw IS Jericho, after all.


----------



## Fufflefuff

Stupid to split the women anyway. There's going to be like 5 on each show. But good for Becky. She's more likely to be the face of the show instead of a 3rd wheel.


----------



## AR_

Raw taking all the ex-NXT superstars, even though none of them have been as good on Raw as they were on NXT. Sigh.


----------



## kokepepsi

WHY HAVE WOMEN ON SMACKDOWN NOOO

And they took jericho


----------



## TheLooseCanon

What was the crowd chanting?


----------



## Chrome

Becky on Smackdown. (Y)


----------



## MEMS

WTF Jericho over KO???


----------



## What is a Heel

OH MY GOD BALOR VS JERICHO FINALLY!


----------



## SpeedStick

finalnight said:


> I just noticed Stephanie's dress has the raw emblem running down it




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755552622484959232


----------



## 260825

*Picking Divas during the heat of a draft.

Eh, it's not like I can't suspend my disbelief any further ..*


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Damn, I'm gonna miss Jericho. Unless he goes face. Face Jericho is just meh to me anyway.


----------



## KyloRen

Lawler is such a STUPID IDIOT...ASS!!!


----------



## TD_DDT

Dean has the belt now and he is on SD. No way he keeps the belt. Losing it tonight or Sunday.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Becky with the good hair to SmackDown!, because we really needed more evidence that she's not gonna be in the title hunt despite making great strides over the last year.

Please die, Vince.


----------



## Shadowcran

Of course both shows have divas...both of them need SOMETHING to give viewers pissbreaks.


----------



## Mra22

I will definitely be watching Smackdown, forget that 3 hour crapfest known as RAW


----------



## PunkShoot

only 1 NXT star so far? uhhhh what


----------



## Leather Rebel

Damn. Now I must see Raw for my stupid idiot dosis of the week.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Jericho vs. Rollins !!!

Jericho vs. Balor !!!


----------



## Headliner

Don't tell me we're gonna have two womens titles again.:no:


----------



## Oneiros

StylesP1 said:


> Charlotte and Sasha on Raw, Becky and Bayley on SD???


Bayley will probably be on Raw too. Becky will be all alone with the much less talented women, welp.


----------



## Lothario

If you're a fan of Becky, don't know why you'd complain. She is never getting the nod over Flair or Sasha. It gives her the best chance at thriving.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So RAW has Roman, 2 true vanilla midgets, 2 heels, and a part timer.

The Roman show.

:vince$


----------



## SnapOrTap

Great to see Becky get away from Charlotte and Sasha. 

She'll shine on Smackdown.


----------



## Bojack

RAW is getting fucked annihilated. 

Holy fuck. Anyone actually going to watch RAW? lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Steph and Mick confirmed STUPID IDIOTS.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Why not have women on one show and cruiserweights on the other. It gives women on smackdown no chance. 

Who the fuck decided this?


----------



## Delsin Rowe

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755552622484959232


What the hell? Did she make that herself last night?


----------



## SDWarrior

So is Owens going to get drafted or what?


----------



## StylesP1

Becky!!!!!:becky

Now get Bayley in the next round! 

Bayley and Owens in the next round please. 

Raw is getting hammered. Mind you I am no a Sasha, Reigns or Zayn fan at all and Lesnar is never on TV.


----------



## heggland0

Ok, I'm officially a SmackDown guy now :becky


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Lawler of old tonight so far on commentary with his witty one liners. He used to be a brilliant heel on the mic until the fuckers dragged his naturalness out of him with them forced Cena is the greatest ever BS comments

15 picks in and still no Owens :lmao. I give up


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> If you're a fan of Becky, don't know why you'd complain. She is never getting the nod over Flair or Sasha. It gives her the best chance at thriving.


True I am happy she got separated and she will be better used on SD.


----------



## Oneiros

Suicide Squad :mark:

Hyped.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wanted Styles, Becky, and Orton on Smackdown.

Now give me Owens damn it.


----------



## SnapOrTap

AJ
Cena
Orton
Wyatt
Ambrose
Becky

Yup. Not watching Raw again. Get KO + Nakarmura/Bliss/Bayley and I'm all in.


----------



## Solf

I can't wait to see what will happen to Rollins now. I mean, his knee already supposedly caved in from having to carry the company on his back while there was other talent still making it worthwhile.

As it stands right now, his body might explode any minute from trying to carry RAW. No one there can fucking use a mic.


----------



## Griselda

At this rate I may never watch Smackdown till the next draft.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Shane should draft Triple H to SmackDown to annoy Stephanie!


----------



## wwetna1

You got a US and IC champ and their hot ass women who are included with them to be picked off the board damn it


----------



## RapShepard

I think they should have gave Smackdown an exclusive division

Does Raw really need 

The Cruiserweight division

The woman's title

The tag champs 

A midcard title 

And a world champ 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD_DDT said:


> Dean has the belt now and he is on SD. No way he keeps the belt. Losing it tonight or Sunday.


Or there's f*ckery tonight and Ambrose retains on Sunday and Seth gets awarded a new title on Monday ala HHH 2002.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

If I'm a independent, female wrestler; I'm excited. There is not near enough depth to support two women's division in the WWE. They'll have to make offers to female wrestlers outside of the company.


----------



## Chrome

Hoping they create another Women's title on Smackdown so Becky can finally have her moment in the sun. :mj2


----------



## harryfishy

Dana _needs_ to stay with Charlotte for the time being. Way too raw (pardon the pun) to go to SD on her own.


----------



## TwistedLogic

This draft is such a mess. Jericho and Owens have brilliant chemistry. They should both be on the same roster (Smackdown). And if they _do_ intend for them to be on the same roster, Owens and Zayn on the same roster is going to be so overkill.

Smackdown is quickly becoming a burial ground. All of the balanced stars with a future are going to Raw (Rollins, Banks, Zayn, etc) and all of their misused and abused counterparts are going to Smackdown (Ambrose, Becky, Wyatt, etc). That would be a good thing because Smackdown would provide them a vacuum in which to shine, except it's also host to people like Cena and Orton who will probably get free reign to shart all over them.


----------



## AR_

None of these rosters are impressive in the slightest.

Nakamura and Joe need to be drafted.


----------



## StylesP1

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Why not have women on one show and cruiserweights on the other. It gives women on smackdown no chance.
> 
> Who the fuck decided this?


What do you mean no chance? There is plenty of women for 2 divisions.


----------



## razzathereaver

Now all I need on the SD side is Owens and Cesaro and I'll never have any reason to watch Raw again.


----------



## witchblade000

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755552622484959232


I'll give her something "RAW" alright....


----------



## Boba Fett

Guess I'm a Smackdown guy now. Lol Raw ....


----------



## What A Maneuver

What was the crowd chanting before Mick Foley announced he was picking Chris Jericho? I couldn't understand them.


----------



## finalnight

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Shane should draft Triple H to SmackDown to annoy Stephanie!


He's not draft eligible.


----------



## Lothario

TD_DDT said:


> Dean has the belt now and he is on SD. No way he keeps the belt. Losing it tonight or Sunday.




He would have lost it last night if he was losing it. Both brands will have a title. He's going over Sunday and RAW will introduce another title since Seth will claim he was screwed Monday anyway. It couldn't be more obvious that Ambrose is being pushed.


----------



## Roman Empire

I'm surprised more NXT people have not been drafted, it's just been Balor so far right? I hope Nakamura goes to Raw.


----------



## Ronzilla

Can we take the time to give each other positive rep


----------



## Master Bate

Lol at picks like Sami Zayn, Becky Lynch, and Sasha over Nakamura, Samoa Joe, or Kevin Owens.


----------



## Dolorian

It is officially Monday Night Rollins :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me we're gonna have two womens titles again.:no:


Becky just said she's on the hunt for gold, so there may actually be two titles.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Kalisto and The Usos described as "top superstars"

Fuck me, we live in dark times.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Owens, Cesaro and Resuv need to go to raw


----------



## MOBELS

Hahahahahaha Sheamus buried, not even on the top superstars left list.


----------



## Bojack

Big Show. Dolph Ziggler. 

Top superstars. 

:kobelol


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Shane should draft Triple H to SmackDown to annoy Stephanie!


Yeah, then trade him back to her for 5 picks.


----------



## God Movement

Roman Empire said:


> I'm surprised more NXT people have not been drafted, it's just been Balor so far right? I hope Nakamura goes to Raw.


Nakamura on RAW is the only thing that can make up for Wyatt being drafted to Smackdown. Kevin Owens on RAW would be good too.


----------



## Ronzilla

I HATE MICHAEL COLE FUCK SHOVE A FKN CRACKER IN HIS MOUTH..HE"S LIKE JAFAAR'S PARROT FROM ALADDIN..


----------



## Uptown King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Or there's f*ckery tonight and Ambrose retains on Sunday and Seth gets awarded a new title on Monday ala HHH 2002.


I can see that happening. But Roman more likely would get the belt at SS.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Top Superstars Avaliable:

Big Show
USOS

Go fuck your draft boards WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Who the fuck wants to watch Roman, Charlotte and vanilla midgets on Mondays? Fuck outta here WWE.

If Owens gets drafted to RAW I'm going to fucking explode.


----------



## Zigberg

Guarantee that this show ends with a clean Ambrose win and the entire new Smackdown roster coming out to celebrate and hoisting him up in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

CFL mention on the WWE Network. We Canadians are truly taking over.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Please Raw, take some cringe. I'd really appreciate if some perro idiots like Nattie and The Usos to end up on Raw. Let us get some fresh blood on Smackdownmasterrace.


----------



## Bayley <3

Paige gonna run in and go to raw. Ugh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Has a bangin' body
> Covers it up with a bedazzled one-piece bathing suit

Dana, Y U DO DIS 2 MEH 



Headliner said:


> Don't tell me we're gonna have two womens titles again.:no:


Feminism in overdrive + Participation trophy culture = Best for business.


----------



## harryfishy

mobels said:


> Hahahahahaha Sheamus buried, not even on the top superstars left list.


Yet the Uso's were haha


----------



## SovereignVA

Charlotte's entrance is lowkey sexy as hell.


----------



## birthday_massacre

They should have had draft sections for the men, then women then tag teams


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Chrome said:


> Hoping they create another Women's title on Smackdown so Becky can finally have her moment in the sun. :mj2


If not, then we'll have to wait until next years draft :mj2


----------



## KyloRen

Sasha partner is Snoop dog according to meltzer!!!!!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

Why is Dana Brooke all covered up? That thick body needs to be shown!


----------



## Roman Empire

God Movement said:


> Nakamura on RAW is the only thing that can make up for Wyatt being drafted to Smackdown. Kevin Owens on RAW would be good too.


Thank you, and Bayley/Becky to Raw too please!


----------



## God Movement

:lawler

Nakamura vs Reigns

I need that playas


----------



## Obese Turtle

Yeah, RAW is gonna have too many titles


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

"Brock Lesnar is going to crush Randy Orton." Chris Jericho. Orion all but confirmed a babyface.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Big Show is a wasted draft pick in 2016.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Charlotte should stop wearing that glitter shit on her eye. It makes her look even grosser.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Here comes Super Sasha.


----------



## Solf

SDWarrior said:


> So is Owens going to get drafted or what?


Hold it, hold it. Owens is merely a great in-ring wrestler, a great talker, and a charismatic guy. Clearly someone who they shouldn't pick early.


----------



## birthday_massacre

God Movement said:


> Nakamura on RAW is the only thing that can make up for Wyatt being drafted to Smackdown. Kevin Owens on RAW would be good too.


Like I said to even it out, Owens, Cesaro and Rusev all need to be on Raw.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

there will be 2 women's titles, the smackdown one will be blue instead of red. You heard it here first.


----------



## God Movement

Roman Empire said:


> Thank you, and Bayley/Becky to Raw too please!


Becky is on Smackdown


----------



## wkc_23

It's Bayley


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Becky is the face of Women on Smackdown instead of a jobber for Sasha and Charlotte.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755552622484959232


I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Hoping they create another Women's title on Smackdown so Becky can finally have her moment in the sun. :mj2


Watch them give Nattie or Naomi the title just to drag it though.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick

There was a shoot fight backstage on smackdown, Simon Gotch and Hunico aka the current SIn Cara, got into a legit fight backstage.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

All this crazy stuff happening like a brand split and a Cruiserweight division... but the look and overall presentation of the product looks exactly like it did 7 fucking years ago.

KEVIN DUNN HAS BEEN DRAFTED TO... the unemployment line. Now fuck off you sack of piss.


----------



## Ronzilla

"SHE JUST GOT RUNOVER BY DANA BROOKE!" --god I love him


----------



## Phaedra

Tommy-V said:


> Nia is there.


cool, my eyesight is terrible lol. 

fuck knows then lol.


----------



## Spaz350

These rosters are so fucking disjointed... I know Alvarez said earlier that creative was still figuring out the draft boards like two hours before the show started, maybe the just said fuck it and started throwing darts.


----------



## harryfishy

That was pretty awesome by Sasha and a STIFF clothesline from Dana


----------



## finalnight

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> > Has a bangin' body
> > Covers it up with a bedazzled one-piece bathing suit
> 
> Dana, Y U DO DIS 2 MEH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me we're gonna have two womens titles again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism in overdrive + Participation trophy culture = Best for business.
Click to expand...

I guess by banging you mean thick, her gut was hanging out the whole night on Raw yesterday


----------



## Uptown King

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61298177 said:


> "Brock Lesnar is going to crush Randy Orton." Chris Jericho. Orion all but confirmed a babyface.


It was obvious that Orton would comeback a face against Brock.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

mauro ranallo is in another league on commentary. I wish these other goofs would stfu


----------



## TwistedLogic

I'm going to cry one tear at a time for every Sheamus/Apollo Crews/Natalya/Ascension/D-Von type pick Smackdown makes.

Is there some way we can rig this so that Smackdown ends up with all of Owens, Enzo, Paige, AmAlpha, Nakamura, Bayley, Bubba, etc, etc, etc? Basically just put all the garbage on Raw, since you need to fill 3 hours anyway.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Good Lord. Concussion city for sasha


----------



## Dolorian

SpeedStick said:


> There was a shoot fight backstage on smackdown, Simon Gotch and Hunico aka the current SIn Cara, got into a legit fight backstage.


Read about that, seems like it is not the first time that Sin Cara has gotten into a legit fight backstage.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Uptown King said:


> I like that Bray is finally being able to mind control people.


Have him do it to Vince and Cole to leave.


----------



## RapShepard

StylesP1 said:


> What do you mean no chance? There is plenty of women for 2 divisions.


Not really, there's enough for two shallow ass divisions. But not enough for two full ones.


----------



## Natecore

Sasha just murdered. Damn stiff clothesline.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

If Dana Brooke is drafted to Smackdown to go over Becky because Dunn likes the boobs......:kobefacepalm


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> True I am happy she got separated and she will be better used on SD.


Sasha is my girl but I definitely feel Becky was never given a fair shake. She improved and got over nicely around WM and got nothing for it. Was unfortunate to see but she's in a better spot on SD. She's a lot like Ambrose in that regard.


----------



## Roman Empire

God Movement said:


> Becky is on Smackdown


I know, but if I believe hard enough she'll be on Raw.... right? Oh well, they should at least have Bayley on Raw.


----------



## Phaedra

RapShepard said:


> You sure that's not a Bayley double


lol would be cool if swerve and it was pre-taped but yeah cause she was sitting with Carmella.

Apparently Nia is at the PC too so lord knows who is going to be running in on this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Could they dress Dana any worse?


----------



## Solf

bjnelson19705 said:


> Have him do it to Vince and Cole to leave.



Or JBL. I swear I might just do a fucking school shooting if I ever hear the word "Maggle" again.


----------



## PunkShoot

Charlette is looking hotter these days, dono why


----------



## JDP2016

Sasha finally suffers her first pin fall defeat?


----------



## Ronzilla

JOJO sucks so bad I hate her voice she sounds terrible


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Sasha actually lost a match.


----------



## Shadowcran

The way it should be for Divas selections:

"You take them" NO! You take them" #Givedivaspinkslip

Or give them to Main Event only. Where's Main Event's Podium!!


----------



## StylesP1

Ranallo makes everything seem so important. He is so good at his job. Cole probably feels like a geek beside him.


----------



## doctor doom

Jerry Lawler and Mauro Rannullo are amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sasha pinned clean. :damn


----------



## Rowdy Yates

TwistedLogic said:


> I don't care what they've done in the ring though. This is becoming a golden age of technical wrestling and both rosters will be full of ring generals regardless. They bring flavor and charisma which a lot of the roster is lacking. They fill a niche.


Rick Rude, Randy Savage,Ted Dibiase, Mr Perfect, HBK, The Rock, Cena, Eddie Guererro, Kurt Angle, Cm punk just to mention a few . All full of Charisma and more than competent in the ring. I am not going to lose my shit over a couple of guys who get a half decent pop just because 1 of them is decent on the mic. Standards have dropped so fucking much


----------



## God Movement

Rusev on RAW

THANK GOD!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rusev and Lana on Raw.

:mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

Come on ty dillinger, please


----------



## Dolorian

Rusev + Lana to RAW :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Rusev to RAW with Lana


----------



## Solf

Phew, at long last. A cool pick. Still insane that Owens hasn't been called.


----------



## Ronzilla

Why is Mick's hair glowing red LOL


----------



## AR_

All three women here were really good in NXT, Sasha and Charlotte especially were fantastic.

That match absolutely sucked.

Everyone brought up from NXT has been much worse on the main roster than they were in NXT.


----------



## N3LL14

Maybe ppl will stop complaining about her "superman" booking lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Bryan making sure everyone know this pick is *not* his idea.

Owens... just another guy to get jobbed out to Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre

finally Owens


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Shit, Rusev's on Raw. 

Guess I'll have to watch it, after all. Actually Raw's getting some good picks as we go. Both shows are looking good.


----------



## finalnight

Daniel Bryan drafting the miz is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Mainboy

Owens on raw

Owens/Balor <3


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

FUCK KEVIN NO


----------



## God Movement

ShowStopper said:


> Rusev and Lana on Raw.
> 
> :mark:


I'm smiling from ear to ear tbh fam

Side note: Wish Miz the best on Smackdown. Put him back in the main event

Owens on RAW

:lawler

Feeling good right about now


----------



## SDWarrior

Fuck now I have to still watch Raw.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Owens and Zayn on the same show. Surprising.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OWENS ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YES!!!!

Don't even care about the rest of the draft!


----------



## Dolorian

Owens to RAW :mark


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Owens on RAW. Oh well, that's an acceptable loss.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

StylesP1 said:


> What do you mean no chance? There is plenty of women for 2 divisions.


There's like 12. No way is that enough.


----------



## Mra22

Noooooo!!!! RAW sucks


----------



## Shadowcran

Crud...with what Raw has selected so far, KO going there will be wasted.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow Smackdown's roster kinda....sucks


----------



## Uptown King

RAW gets KO


----------



## TwistedLogic

Also, with this whole 3-to-2 picks system, why is Raw drafting part-timers like Lesnar and Jericho? If they need to fill 3 hours, it doesn't seem like a great idea to take all the dudes who won't always be there, while Smackdown's 2 hours are being delegated to people like Cena, Orton and Wyatt, all of which take a shit ton of camera time every week.

....and Owens just got drafted to Raw.

Fuck everything.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Wtf? Owens was perfect for SD


----------



## PaulHBK

SmackDown getting buried.....


----------



## Solf

Boom, Miz on Smackdown. Another great talker is gone. Who the fuck is going to sell the promos in RAW ?

OWENS ON RAW THO. Fuck yes, badly needed.


----------



## Bojack

More Owens and Zayn weekly 

:nikki2


----------



## Abisial

Jerry Lawler is fucking horrible.


And Sami Zayn and Owens still on the same brand ugh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

KO on Raw ? More KO v. Sami ? Why ?


----------



## bmp487

It's official. RAW will be miles better than Smackdown.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Owens and Zayn still on the same brand. LOL #thesagacontinues


----------



## Bubba Chuck

If only Cody could have stayed a little longer he'll be drafted to SD :mj2


----------



## JDP2016

So Owens and Zayn on the same brand.


----------



## Lothario

KO would have fared better on SD. Really disappointed he went to RAW.


----------



## PunkShoot

Corbin is a great pick


----------



## RapShepard

FUCK I don't want to see him and Sami anymore. Fuck this feud

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griselda

FUCK. Corbin on SD.


----------



## Spaz350

Fucking SHUT THE FUCK UP steph! Jesus fucking Christ, she's talking over every goddamn pick and just hamming it up. 


It's infuriating.


----------



## kokepepsi

SD needed owens ouch


----------



## SovereignVA

Baron Corbin is SDs lamest pick so far.


----------



## Tommy-V

Ugh. Zayn and Owens on the same brand.


----------



## SnapOrTap

The Miz and Corbin.

Come on Smackdown. Da fck.


----------



## StylesP1

Boring ass pick. First one I hate. Baron Corbin is the definition of boring. Should have been Bayley.


----------



## checkcola

Fuck... both Rusev and Owens to RAW

And Smackdown picks the lamewolf... 

This is not a good round for Smackdown


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Well shit. now I have to watch Raw for Rusev and he probably won't have the breathing room he would on SD to shine as a cornerstone. DAMN


----------



## Prayer Police

Zayn and Owens on the same show? They ARE destined to do this forever.


----------



## SDWarrior

We better get an Owens/Rollins feud at some point now.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Well I will miss you KO.


----------



## God Movement

RAW smoking Smackdown now

:lawler

you fuckboys knew this was coming


----------



## Chrome

Dammit I wanted Owens on Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre

raw catching up in talent
now they just need Cesaro


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Owens not on Smackdown but fucking Corbin and Miz?


----------



## Mra22

Stinger Fan said:


> Wow Smackdown's roster kinda....sucks


What are you talking about ? Looks better than RAW


----------



## Uptown King

Enzo and Cass to RAW


----------



## Dolorian

Enzo + Cass to RAW damn


----------



## DGenerationMC

There goes Shane's sneakerhead buddies.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I really like the combo of Miz and Maryse, but RAW win this round of drafts by a long way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Baron Corbin? :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Enzo and Cass on Raw, too.

RAW is STACKED.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Corbin? What a lame pick.


----------



## Master Bate

Kevin Owens and Sami Together? What?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Stinger Fan said:


> Wow Smackdown's roster kinda....sucks


Yeah, I have to say, this draft has been dying since Charlotte got picked over people who can offer something.


----------



## Oneiros

They didn't split Enzo and Cass up. I am as happy as can be.


----------



## Therapy

Jesus christ.. Smackdown is shaping up to be awful


----------



## Bojack

LMFAO. SMACKDOWN STAYS WINNIN. 

Baron Corbin on SD.


----------



## Headliner

I'm glad Enzo and Cass is on Raw because the tag titles are there, but I thought they would go to Smackdown to continue the feud with The Club. I'm guessing Orton will start helping Cena with The Club.


----------



## Phaedra

So they're going to keep Smackdown as the poor cousin? the crowd isn't even popping for this draft anymore.


----------



## AR_

There's nothing nothing fresh about Smackdown's roster at all so far.

This sucks.


----------



## JDP2016

Shadowcran said:


> The way it should be for Divas selections:
> 
> "You take them" NO! You take them" #Givedivaspinkslip
> 
> Or give them to Main Event only. Where's Main Event's Podium!!


Shut up you hick!!!! unkout


----------



## Cliffy

Raw picking indy dorks 

Draft some drawz


----------



## RapShepard

Has any tag team been broke up? They hyped breaking up tag teams and the only one that has split is Lucha Dragons and that was mutual and who cares about them splitting lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Rollins

Rollins and Owens I'm happy shame that Reigns is on Raw though


----------



## witchblade000

Damn, I wanted Corbin on Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Nice keep Enzo and Ass away from Smackdown.

But fucking Corbin. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Boba Fett

Ugh Baron Corbin ....... *throws up*


----------



## mightymike1986

Tommy-V said:


> Ugh. Zayn and Owens on the same brand.


THEY! WERE! MEANT! TO DO THIS! FOREVER!


----------



## SnapOrTap

Taking Boring Corbin over Cesaro.

SIgh.


----------



## Bayley <3

Hahaha. Smackdown roster is garbage.


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown is getting BTFO.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Solf said:


> Boom, Miz on Smackdown. Another great talker is gone. Who the fuck is going to sell the promos in RAW ?
> 
> OWENS ON RAW THO. Fuck yes, badly needed.


Owens and rollins are awesome on the mic


----------



## Abisial

So RAW gets the Cruiserweights, Tag belts, the future of the tag division, and the woman's belt?


----------



## Night King

RAW gets Rusev ,Owens plus Enzo and Cass
Smackdown gets The Miz and Baron Corbin

RAW absolutely destroying Smackdown there


----------



## T0M

Stephanie is ruining this for me. Why can't she just shut the fuck up for ten seconds.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

How the fuck is Owens going to have a legit title run with Reigns and Rollins there? Oh my god this is terrible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That wasn't the best round for Smackdown. Raw's getting better looking as the draft goes, SD is getting worse. Still pretty balanced shows as a whole so far.


----------



## Swissblade

birthday_massacre said:


> raw catching up in talent
> now they just need Cesaro


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck that. I need Cesaro on SmackDown so I never have to watch Raw again.


----------



## crock_bottom

Steph actually more annoying tonight somehow.


----------



## SovereignVA

Well guys there's no point in watching Zayn/Owens at Battleground because we're going to see it 50 more times on Raw.

Despite the entire feud being wrapped around the fact that they were probably going to get split up.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

So, far RAW has drafted 16 talents; SmackDown Live has drafted 9 talents.


----------



## Roman Empire

Raw gets Enzo/Cass, very nice!


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Aside from Reigns, Raw is looking pretty good.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Kinda glad they went to RAW. I liked Enzo and Cass but they're really getting stale.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Mra22 said:


> What are you talking about ? Looks better than RAW


They literally have the womens division, cruiserweight division and now the tag division. On top of that Rollins, Zayn, Reigns and Owens. Raw's roster is crapping all over Smackdowns.


----------



## Boba Fett

SnapOrTap said:


> Taking Boring Corbin over Cesaro.
> 
> SIgh.


That's what I was just thinking


----------



## JDP2016

Father Ted said:


> Raw picking indy dorks
> 
> Draft some drawz


They took Roman and Seth. Who else marks like you want them to get?


----------



## TwistedLogic

Yeah, so I haven't watched WWE in like two years, but I had hope for this draft and I was on board with making a comeback with Smackdown without having to pay attention to Raw...

Guess that's gone out the window. Smackdown's roster fucking sucks and all the people I want to see (Rollins, Banks, Owens, EC) are all getting pushed to the shitty 3 hour overproduced pile of garbage on Monday nights.


----------



## Dolorian

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens and rollins are awesome on the mic


And don't forget Jericho


----------



## SpeedStick

Cena, Orton, Styles and Ambrose you have no chance at the world championship there with those guy there..but on RAW people like Owens, Rusev can get in there with Reigns, and Rollins.... RAW needed Bray

So the main event on RAW could be 

Reigns
Rollins
Owens
Rusev
Bray


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LOL it's getting so obvious they have built RAW to be Roman vs heels with the only other faces being cruiserweights. :heston


Roman vs Rollins
Roman vs Rusev
Roman vs Owens
Roman vs Jericho

:vince3


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Baron Corbin selected ahead of Shinsuke Nakamura

:ha

I give up


----------



## Victor Chaos

Stephanie dominated this round.

Rusev, Lana, and Owens. Those 3 alone are reason to watch Raw.

Meanwhile Shane picks Corbin. LMAO!


----------



## Headliner

Joe, Nakamura and Cesaro must go to Smackdown to save this show from being ASS. I had high hopes.:sad:


----------



## Mra22

birthday_massacre said:


> raw catching up in talent
> now they just need Cesaro


Cesaro is boring


----------



## AR_

Smackdown is meant to be the fresh show, yet every top ex-NXT superstar is on Raw.

Go figure.


----------



## God Movement

Smackdown lowkey a retirement home

:lawler

Dudes still pretending Smackdown is looking better than RAW too. Nakamura to RAW and I'm turning my TV off and going to bed


----------



## Vårmakos

TheLooseCanon said:


> Enzo and Ass


:lmao


----------



## wwetna1

birthday_massacre said:


> Solf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boom, Miz on Smackdown. Another great talker is gone. Who the fuck is going to sell the promos in RAW ?
> 
> OWENS ON RAW THO. Fuck yes, badly needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Owens and rollins are awesome on the mic
Click to expand...

Cena, Miz, Jericho, HHH are awesome on a mic

Those two are above average not great


----------



## MOBELS

Im going to assume that RAW will get all the better guys from the upper mid-card because Smackdown is more top heavy compared to RAW. Looks like tag teams will be exclusive to RAW as well, due to the top tag teams being put on RAW.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Was really hoping Zayn/Owens would get broken up :kobefacepalm

But real talk, why would anyone watch Smackdown with these rosters :maury


----------



## Rise

Smackdown got wrecked that round


----------



## Cliffy

JDP2016 said:


> They took Roman and Seth. Who else marks like you want them to get?


Neither have ever drawn a dime


----------



## Solf

Pretty bad that Owens and Zayn are still on the same brand. Their shtick needs a pause to be reignited later on. But, oh well, RAW was lacking a reliable babyface and the greatness that is K.O. Can see why they did it. I just wish they'd finish their program soon to move on to new stuff.


----------



## Lothario

Wow. They really are going all out to bury SD. Sasha. Rusev/Lana. KO. Enzo & Cass AND New Day? Jesus. Even the audience is dead. SD may as not even have a tag team division. Will be hilarious if RAW still loses in the ratings. Guess Vince would straight up kill SD dead before he allowed that. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

what the? If you're watching Raw or Smackdown based on what women looks better, I'd like you to come out of the 80's or further and learn this new term "The Internet". There's better looking women, butt ass naked, just clicks away. Judging a show on what women, and men look good in whatever trunks is the *epitome of stupid* and one of the reasons wrestling standards are lower than crocodile pits.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SD needs a Cesaro rn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Making Shane look stupid not drafting KO. Plus no good tag teams. meh


----------



## Boba Fett

Well hopefully The Club and Cesaro end up on Smackdown


----------



## finalnight

RapShepard said:


> Has any tag team been broke up? They hyped breaking up tag teams and the only one that has split is Lucha Dragons and that was mutual and who cares about them splitting lol
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


The Wyatt family got broken up


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Surprised Cesaro is still undrafted.


----------



## JDP2016

Rowdy Yates said:


> Baron Corbin selected ahead of Shinsuke Nakamura
> 
> :ha
> 
> I give up


Nakamura was never gonna be drafted.


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> Has any tag team been broke up? They hyped breaking up tag teams and the only one that has split is Lucha Dragons and that was mutual and who cares about them splitting lol
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Smackdown drafted Bray by himself. Could still take the rest of the Wyatt clan though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Lesnar, Reigns, New Day, Balor, Jericho, Ru-Ru, Owens and Team SAWFT are exclusive to RAW. And here I thought that I'd be lucky enough to avoid having any incentive to watch that shitshow anymore.

At least they did the smart thing by keeping Amore and Cass together.



SovereignVA said:


> Charlotte's entrance is lowkey sexy as hell.


Being a human bending straw is always a plus in my book. :millhouse

Shame her face is extremely meh when she's not smiling, though. :serious:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SpeedStick said:


> So the main event on RAW could be
> 
> Reigns
> Rollins
> Owens
> Rusev
> Bray


Looks like Reigns and all of his heel meals to me.

LIKE HIM DAMN IT! :vince3


----------



## Ronzilla

I wonder where the Social Outcasts are going..:rollins4


----------



## Mra22

Stinger Fan said:


> They literally have the womens division, cruiserweight division and now the tag division. On top of that Rollins, Zayn, Reigns and Owens. Raw's roster is crapping all over Smackdowns.


Any show without Reigns is 10x better


----------



## Darren Criss

Wait a minute

*Maryse was drafted with Miz or not?*


----------



## StylesP1

Corbin is the only miss so far while Raw has many misses. Smackdown looking great.

Styles and Becky was all I needed. Get Bayley and Joe and its game over.


----------



## Master Bate

I still think Smackdown is going to be great

Dean Ambrose, John Cena, Randy Orton, and AJ as top guys.
The Miz has been on fire and Smackdown gets the I.C Title
Bray Wyatt always good.
Baron Corbin can continue to get better and my girl Becky Lynch


----------



## Natecore

Have these geeks even watched a draft before? Where are returning HOFers and guest announcers for the picks? Where is the pagentry? Where is the fanfare?

This draft is dying.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Where the fuck is the logic in putting the entire cruiserweight division on Raw, all the relevant women on Raw, and all of the relevant tag teams on Raw? They're obviously going to continue maintaining the premier heavyweight title as well, so what exactly do they plan to book on Smackdown? IC feuds between Miz and Corbin? Grudge match fatal-4-ways with Cena, Orton, Wyatt and Ambrose?


----------



## Night King

Abisial said:


> So RAW gets the Cruiserweights, Tag belts, the future of the tag division, and the woman's belt?


Any real surprise ?
Vince was always going to make sure it was seen to be the Flagship show


----------



## Dolorian

Owens and Zayn should have probably been drafted to different shows.


----------



## Solf

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens and rollins are awesome on the mic



Hey, I was writing that before Owens got drafted. And yeah, Rollins has been really fucking great lately, but there's only so much you can do alone :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle

Looking at RAW's roster, holy fuck, there isn't another face to even think about challenging Reigns near the top of the card. A heel has nobody to defend against besides Reigns. I see a long "Reign" incoming


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Can a trade be negotiated to send Rusev to SD? Send Rusev to SD and it'd be a done deal with me being a SD guy.


----------



## Darren Criss

SmackDown looks better than Raw imo


----------



## blackholeson

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61299313 said:


> So, far RAW has drafted 16 talents; SmackDown Live has drafted 9 talents.


Lol, they can't even get the Draft right.


----------



## wkc_23

DRINK IT IN, MAN


----------



## Mox Girl

Only one NXT pick so far? I wanna see more of those :lol

Also I'm so glad Enzo & Cass stayed together!!

I agree with the people who say KO and Zayn should have been split up, they separated Dean & Seth, those two should have been the same.


----------



## LaMelo

The Miz is the only good pick by Daniel Bryan and Shane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1

Even heel Lawler has a hard-on for Cena :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

JDP2016 said:


> Shut up you hick!!!! unkout


Speaking of the *Epitome of Stupid*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should have split up KO and Zayn. :cuss:


----------



## Solf

Can they just stop coming to the ring with those awful t-shirts ? I mean, we saw where you got drafted anyway.


----------



## Clique

Raw > Smackdown 

For potential main event scene in Rollins, Reigns, Owens
Special attraction Lesnar and veteran Jericho
Balor can lead the Cruiserweight division. Sami may compete in this division too as another babyface for more depth in division. 
New Day is the most over team in company and continue to head the Tag Team division. Enzo & Cass are next in line for the spot. 
Charlotte and Sasha to lead the Women's Division
Rusev w/ US Title is big too


RAW THE JUGGERNAUT :vince5


----------



## DeeGirl

That last round has killed Smackdown :mj2. Miz and Corbin Jesus Christ.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

RAW getting the better picks as expected. Smackdown's looking average as hell so far.


----------



## mightymike1986

Are there supposed to be 6 NXT stars drafted? Or are/there 6 NXT stars available lol? I mean, with the picks so far......who is getting the damn spots? At this point, god damn Smackdown needs Nakamura and American Alpha.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

I really want to see face Jericho. His heel run is very stale.


----------



## wwetna1

AR_ said:


> Smackdown is meant to be the fresh show, yet every top ex-NXT superstar is on Raw.
> 
> Go figure.


No it's meant to be he show getting elevated and invested in.

Owens, Zayn, Cesaro ... No one wants to see that. If they did ad would get more viewers and sell more tickets as they were given the keys for months on end to headline that show and fail.

If you want to build a brand you do it with real talent and top names. Cena and Orton carry that burden as the names. AJ is going to carry the work. This is how you make sd relevant. Fill it with less matches and more talking, more characters and guys people will buy tickets for 


Raws name brand is the value and it can carry the lesser names who will have to work longer matches to keep interest


----------



## Darren Criss

People will turn on Owens easily.


----------



## checkcola

Baron Corbin is a reach


----------



## Shadowcran

Ambrose Girl said:


> Only one NXT pick so far? I wanna see more of those :lol


Me too.. At this point they're just assigning midcarders to their midcarder hell of choice...We know they don't write for these guys like they should.


----------



## What is a Heel

Balor and AJ on different brands. They saving that match-up for something like Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lothario

TheLooseCanon said:


> LOL it's getting so obvious they have built RAW to be Roman vs heels with the only other faces being cruiserweights. :heston
> 
> 
> Roman vs Rollins
> Roman vs Rusev
> Roman vs Owens
> Roman vs Jericho
> 
> :vince3




I hope to god that they do it. Those record low ratings will be legendary. If they think the USA network was disgruntled before, they ain't seen nothing yet. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Aegon Targaryen said:


> RAW gets Rusev ,Owens plus Enzo and Cass
> Smackdown gets The Miz and Baron Corbin
> 
> RAW absolutely destroying Smackdown there


SD was getting all the beter pics in the beginnning


----------



## I drink and I know things

So Becky is just going to do herself over on Smackdown?


----------



## finalnight

I just realized that WWE running advertising on the ticker


----------



## Stinger Fan

Mra22 said:


> Any show without Reigns is 10x better


You have Cena on one, Reigns on another. You're screwed either way. Smackdown's roster is just lame in comparison. Orton and Cena, the old guard again on the same show , Wyatt is nothing without the family and is constantly losing. Ambrose and AJ are good picks and were looking good for Smackdown but it went downhill after that. They clearly set up to show that RAW is "The A Show"


----------



## wkc_23

Dat sell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Why diss Cesaro with the jobber entrance? Cesaro to SD, please?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Vince is so trash.

Keeping the A show revolving around Roman vs heels.

And he's trying to keep smarks watching by having the vanilla midget division on the show.

But no one there to threaten Roman's push.


----------



## Ronzilla

Dude applause for this Class A announcing by Ranallo.. fucking APPLAUSE I LOVE YOU RANALLO

:clap:cheeropcorn


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Smackdown drafted Bray by himself. Could still take the rest of the Wyatt clan though.


I was thinking more actual tag teams, but yeah I thought that was a surprise.

I really don't get why they aren't treating drafting tag teams as multiple picks. Like if both partners counted as a pick not picking the whole team would make sense, but just declining the other one is weird. 

"You can get whole Wyatt Family in one pick... no I just want Bray" makes no sense smh. Maybe he's getting a new family


----------



## LaMelo

Nikki Bella will probably be drafted to Smackdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

Now Miz will get a better booking and everyone will love him

just wait


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:chlol at them still doing that "Corbin is a future WWE Champion" schtick. I don't even hate Baron, but come the fuck on.



Darren Criss said:


> Wait a minute
> 
> *Maryse was drafted with Miz or not?*


Is water wet and is the sky blue?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cena isn't a ratings draw these days, or at least not as much, and an Ambrose title match main event drew under 3 million viewers. Smackdown is basically fucked beyond belief :lol


----------



## juiceGLC

smackdown looks like trash.


----------



## Master Bate

Roman Reigns and Rollins and Finn < John Cena Randy Orton and AJ Styles sorry.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

Jericho wrestling in a shirt? Out of shape?


----------



## Natecore

mightymike1986 said:


> Are there supposed to be 6 NXT stars drafted? Or are/there 6 NXT stars available lol? I mean, with the picks so far......who is getting the damn spots? At this point, god damn Smackdown needs Nakamura and American Alpha.


Nakamura, AA and Cesaro could save Smackdown.


----------



## AR_

The Miz and Corbin as Smackdown's 7th and 8th picks have killed them.

How bad are their other picks going to be? I mean... Baron Corbin. Jesus.


----------



## Shadowcran

Lothario said:


> I hope to god that they do it. Those record low ratings will be legendary. If they think the USA network was disgruntled before, they ain't seen nothing yet. :lol


First, good notice by TheLooseCannon

And yeah, if that's their game plan, they'll be lucky if they don't get beat out by "Hee-Haw" Reruns or Test patterns.


----------



## PaulHBK

Lothario said:


> Wow. They really are going all out to bury SD. Sasha. Rusev/Lana. KO. Enzo & Cass AND New Day? Jesus. Even the audience is dead. SD may as not even have a tag team division. Will be hilarious if RAW still loses in the ratings. Guess Vince would straight up kill SD dead before he allowed that. :lol


Yup. It happened when Paul Heyman was head writer for SmackDown and Vince put a stop to that shit...


----------



## Solf

Turns are in the boxes though. There's no way for RAW to only have only one main-event level babyface (basically, as it stands, he-who-must-not-be-named). I can't see Rollins turning without you-know-who turning though. Might be interesting.


----------



## Ronzilla

MAMMA MIAAA!!! FUCK I LOVE THIS GUY


----------



## Darren Criss

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :chlol at them still doing that "Corbin is a future WWE Champion" schtick. I don't even hate Baron, but come the fuck on.
> 
> Is water wet and is the sky blue?


Queen is gonna slay


----------



## wwetna1

gobsayscomeon said:


> So Becky is just going to do herself over on Smackdown?


I would watch Becky do herself


----------



## birthday_massacre

gobsayscomeon said:


> So Becky is just going to do herself over on Smackdown?


I bet Bailey and Nia Jaxx go there


----------



## Huggerlover

I hope Becky to Smackdown means they want her to carry the women's division for that brand, and not that they don't see her as women's title material.


----------



## PunkShoot

did jericho just use a fucking Frankensteiner?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ItsaNewDay said:


> Roman Reigns and Rollins and Finn < John Cena Randy Orton and AJ Styles sorry.


Owens, Rusev, Enzo and Cass, New Day, Sasha, Charlotte :lol


----------



## StylesP1

juiceGLC said:


> smackdown looks like trash.


Was just thinking the same thing about Raw.


----------



## LaMelo

Cesaro needs a win here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Ain't no party like an uppercut party


----------



## Griselda

TheLooseCanon said:


> Vince is so trash.
> 
> Keeping the A show revolving around Roman vs heels.
> 
> And he's trying to keep smarks watching by having the vanilla midget division on the show.
> 
> But no one there to threaten Roman's push.


You seriously can't believe Vince orchestrated an entire draft to benefit one man.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Uppercut Party or Superkick Party. Which is better?


----------



## SovereignVA

Cole/King talking about twitter meanwhile Ranallo is selling the shit out of the fact that Jericho pulled off a Frankensteiner at this point in his career.


----------



## Lothario

gobsayscomeon said:


> So Becky is just going to do herself over on Smackdown?



There would be worse things to spend a Tuesday night watching, tbh.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

Ranallo is amazing, seriously worth watching Smackdown alone.


----------



## RapShepard

Cesaro lost he must be getting drafted next 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Nakamara would be the only reason I'd tune to smackdown. I'd watch him wrestle Cena and Styles


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lothario said:


> I hope to god that they do it. Those record low ratings will be legendary. If they think the USA network was disgruntled before, they ain't seen nothing yet. :lol


But Vince will think that vanilla midget division will keep the hardcore fans watching RAW.

No one to threaten Roman's spot, they can keep feeding the idea that he is the top guy in the company, while having all the other top babyfaces on Smackdown.

Hilarious how they booked this.


----------



## Chrome

Jericho looks like he's crying lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I can imagine Mauro Ranallo getting drunk and coked out as fuck just by the way he talks and commentates


----------



## Shadowcran

Cesaro does look awkward going into that sharpshooter..perhaps they need to give him the Texas Cloverleaf for that spot instead?


----------



## Headliner

Poor Cesaro.


----------



## Bojack

Smackdown just get Nakamura. PLEASE.


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck, that was a great counter.


----------



## Griselda

Holy fuck that counter!


----------



## LaMelo

Has Cesaro even been drafted yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedLogic

I was so hopeful about Smackdown returning to that Heyman-era glory where you have a bunch of talented and hungry stars with a chip on their shoulder wanting to outshine the bigger roster, but they just neutered the fuck out of Smackdown by making sure that there's no chance of that happening this time around. All the hungry, future stars are on Raw and all the over-exposed and over-pushed guys like Miz, Orton and Cena are getting shafted to Smackdown where they get to continue feasting on the guys that have been raped by booking for years (Ambrose, Wyatt).

Let me guess, Cesaro's going to join up with Ambrose and Wyatt in the rape wagon while Del Rio and Sheamus both join Cena and Orton at the feast table. I'm gonna laugh when Jordan and Gable end up on Raw.


----------



## T0M

Jericho is God.


----------



## Lothario

I love how heel Jericho cries after the fact. Win or lose. :lmao


----------



## Solf

Ziggler Crüe said:


> You seriously can't believe Vince orchestrated an entire draft to benefit one man.


Yet there's absolutely no one to challenge his spot at top face of RAW as it is now. Isn't that curious ?


----------



## mightymike1986

God damnit, they just discussed where the announcers will go. Ranallo to Raw to bring the flagship show back? I don't get the strategic move of these draft picks at this point.


----------



## ironcladd1

Pretty sweet spot there. Easy to fuck up :agree:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Beautiful counter by the GOAT. :y2j

Shame the IC Title is on SD!, since I still wanna see Jericho score his 10th IC Title reign. Oh well, maybe he can lose his U.S. Title virginity and score that belt at some point down the road.



Ronzilla said:


> Dude applause for this Class A announcing by Ranallo.. fucking APPLAUSE I LOVE YOU RANALLO
> 
> :clap:cheeropcorn


Word. Dude is one of the very few silver linings in this fucktastic company. :sk


----------



## Ronzilla

CAMVP said:


> Has Cesaro even been drafted yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


naaaa..not yet wth


----------



## Griselda

Solf said:


> Yet there's absolutely no one to challenge his spot at top face of RAW as it is now. Isn't that curious ?


Rollins and Balor.


----------



## Darren Criss

Just waiting to see Miz and Maryse main eventing every night


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Masterful Codebreaker.


----------



## DeeGirl

Give Smackdown Cesaro and Joe, and trade Miz for either KO or Rusev. Please do something WWE!

Raw is shaping up to be the better show by a distance, even with the disease of Reigns infecting it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ziggler Crüe said:


> You seriously can't believe Vince orchestrated an entire draft to benefit one man.


I do. Look at the obvious.

A Show RAW has Roman and a bunch of heels. The only other babyfaces are small guys who will be shoved into a new cruiserweight division.

No #2 babyface. No one to out pop Mr. Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great ending although I wanted Cesaro to win.


----------



## LaMelo

Raw needs some heel tag teams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister

1. For certain Ambrose will leave BG as champion.
2. With Rollins and Reigns losing at BG, neither can be Raw's first heavyweight champion without making the brand look weak.
3. We will never see the end of Owens vs Zayn unless they become a tag team on Raw.
4. This Smackdown card is nothing but re-runs of matches from Raw.


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> I was thinking more actual tag teams, but yeah I thought that was a surprise.
> 
> I really don't get why they aren't treating drafting tag teams as multiple picks. Like if both partners counted as a pick not picking the whole team would make sense, but just declining the other one is weird.
> 
> "You can get whole Wyatt Family in one pick... no I just want Bray" makes no sense smh. Maybe he's getting a new family


Yeah, makes no sense. Gonna lol if Smackdown drafts the rest of the Wyatts when they could've just drafted all of them in 1 pick.


----------



## Solf

If Smackdown actually gets Nakamura, this is past any redemption. Will make me remember of the brand split years where I'd only watch smackdown to not be bored to tears by Cena/Orton/Batista hogging the RAW spotlight.


----------



## Shadowcran

In answer to somebody:..

No, I don't think he would outwardly do all this for Roman Reigns Rise or whatever...but subconsciously, while making these decisions(which they did before this show started), he probably did that very thing. He's still stuck in the 80's mindset and will not budge.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Cesaro was drafted to Brazzers!*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

:vince3: THAT SMACKDOWN GUY... MAURY RONALDO, YEAH, HE'S A LITTLE GREEN ON THE COMMENTARY, SO DRAFT HIM OVER TO RAW SO I CAN GIVE HIM A FEW POINTERS!


----------



## wwetna1

Solf said:


> Ziggler Crüe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously can't believe Vince orchestrated an entire draft to benefit one man.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet there's absolutely no one to challenge his spot at top face of RAW as it is now. Isn't that curious ?
Click to expand...

Balor Club Worldwide 

The greatest nxt talent, longest reigning champ, and best draw of nxt seems to be set to move up the ranks. There is a reason he went round one, was included in beast of the east, headlined all the takeovers and tours Vince allowed

He's HHH boy sure but Vince knows he can print money off Balor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think people are going to be disappointed if they think Reigns is going to be the undisputed FOTC for the next 10 years. I think that drug violation is going to be a big deal going forward. He'll probably always be a main eventer, but we shall see on the rest..

Also not sure why people are acting like all the heels are going to be heels for the rest of their careers...:lol


----------



## juiceGLC

Solf said:


> Yet there's absolutely no one to challenge his spot at top face of RAW as it is now. Isn't that curious ?


FINN?


----------



## LaMelo

One of Owens or Zayn should be traded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkcola

I'm not impressed with RAW. All those heels will just be fed to Roman Reigns.


----------



## shutupchico

the draft is lifeless as fuck. just steph saying stupid shit like that "u guys scared yet?" and shane and bryan not responding.


----------



## PaulHBK

SummerSlam Main Event: Reigns vs Rollins for thw WWE title. Could it be any more obvious???


----------



## Roxinius

i think the only chance wwe has is if vince is 6 feet in the ground at this point


----------



## KO Bossy

Someone wanna give me a quick rundown of what's happened in the draft so far? Who went where?


----------



## Darren Criss

Asuka is on backstage

OMG


----------



## Solf

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Rollins and Balor.


Rollins isn't turning without a double turn between him and Reigns, to be honest. I can't see them being of the same alignement again for now. Balor is a prospect, but I don't think they're going to push him to main-event level just yet.


----------



## T0M

I think for the first time ever I was actually glad Cesaro lost. He's gone off the boil and heel Jericho is ridiculously good.


----------



## StylesP1

People need to remember that Smackdown only has to book 2 hours. Raw has to fill 3 hours. Because of that Smackdown's roster so far looks so much better. Give me Styles vs Cena for the belt, Ambrose vs Orton and Miz vs Bray for the IC Title. How much of 2 hours will those 3 segments take up alone? Add Bayley and have Becky vs Bayley? 

Raw will have us watching Enzo saying the same shit, Reigns in a redemption storyline, Charlotte and Sasha doing something we have already seen...and they somehow have to do this for 3 hours. 

Give me Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ranallo and Graves should be SD team


----------



## PunkShoot

Balor is gonna be the star of raw.

Good looking guy
Demon gimmick at PPV's
decent mic worker


----------



## ironcladd1

Sausage Party :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Yeah, makes no sense. Gonna lol if Smackdown drafts the rest of the Wyatts when they could've just drafted all of them in 1 pick.


But if Bryan says he's drafting his brothers from another mothers... the Wyatt family it might be worth the lack of logic


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Solf said:


> Yet there's absolutely no one to challenge his spot at top face of RAW as it is now. Isn't that curious ?


Finn's already more over. Owens is more over. Rollins is more over and he's a heel.

And with a completely different show in smackdown, it gives people something else to watch if(please God no) reigns sullies the title again. When ratings drop, They'll have to change.


----------



## SovereignVA

Becky Lynch beating the shit out of Natalia.

Interesting way to come back from commercial break.


----------



## SAMCRO

So the entire womens division on smackdown is Becky Lynch.....


----------



## Abisial

Why are they calling it "Battle Ground PaperView"


----------



## Natecore

This is how you come back from commercial! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

Becky Lynch has snapped! :madhardy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

I'm very excited to Survivor Series

Just sayin'


----------



## StylesP1

My goddess Becky...


----------



## TwistedLogic

KO Bossy said:


> Someone wanna give me a quick rundown of what's happened in the draft so far? Who went where?


All of the fresh, future superstars went to Raw and all the abused/misbooked guys got thrown onto Smackdown in the same pen as Cena, Orton and Miz.


----------



## Mainboy

Mauro :ha


----------



## finalnight

Damn did they call up every ref on the roster to SmackDown today?


----------



## DeeGirl

Smackdown needs trades and NXT's help :mj2


----------



## AR_

Raw's midcard looks fantastic, but it's blatantly obvious that Reigns is going to dominate the main event, there's no other top faces. Reigns vs Rollins / Reigns vs Owens / Reigns vs Rusev / Reigns vs Jericho. It looks all set-up for Reigns.

Balor and Zayn will be in the Cruiserweight division, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Griselda

Solf said:


> Rollins isn't turning without a double turn between him and Reigns, to be honest. I can't see them being of the same alignement again for now. Balor is a prospect, but I don't think they're going to push him to main-event level just yet.


A double turn is what I'm getting at. And Balor corners the kid and smark market perfectly. Reigns really isn't gonna being running rampant as much as people think.


----------



## PunkShoot

Darren Criss said:


> OMG


I hope you enjoy your ban you piece of shit


----------



## T0M

Abisial said:


> Why are they calling it "Battle Ground PaperView"


Because you have to submit a written letter to WWE to watch it.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

BALOR CLUB INBOUND!


----------



## birthday_massacre

that seals it, Balor Club


----------



## SpeedStick

KO Bossy said:


> Someone wanna give me a quick rundown of what's happened in the draft so far? Who went where?


The Club is over


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

So they're making the balor club? For Reigns to beat?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yes, AJ solo!

Fuck yes.

He's so going to be the face of Smackdown soon.


----------



## SovereignVA

Whaaaaaaaaat??

They're giving the Club to Balor after turning AJ heel?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Fuck!


----------



## Tommy-V

Balor Club coming soon.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Boom. No more Club.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I love Becky.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Club is gonna be bumpin on Raw.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I can literally feel an aneurysm creeping up on me for the moment that Smackdown wastes a pick on this frumpy decrepit trash Natalya.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Finn's already more over.



Finn is hardly more over he has never been on the main roster, and it wouldn't be surprising if he was to be in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Angry Becky is so hot :lenny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BALOR CLUB.

:mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

PunkShoot said:


> I hope you enjoy your ban you piece of shit


Look the twitter #SmackDown


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

AJ split from The Chub. Thank fuck for that. They were making him look like shit.


----------



## Mainboy

Alpha on smackdown


----------



## Bojack

YES FUCK YES. 

SMACKDOWN STAYS WINNIN.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

AJ-Bullet Club parted ways a lot earlier than I expected.


----------



## Mra22

Thank God AJ is away from those geeks


----------



## Clique

Balor Club incoming


----------



## Ronzilla

American ALPHAAAAA


----------



## wkc_23

AMERICAN ALPHA :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

American Alpha :wow


----------



## LaMelo

So much for The Club! :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky with the best woman's reaction of the night. :becky


----------



## SAMCRO

American fucking Alpha!


----------



## Lothario

Ugh. Splitting The Club. I guess Balor will join? SD at least gets American Alpha. Great pick.


----------



## PaulHBK

YES! YES! YES! JORDAN AND GABLE TO SMACKDOWN!!!


----------



## Headliner

Wow:lmao:lmao

They will join up with Balor. Balor Club.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

:becky Maybe Becky will win at Battleground!


----------



## Obese Turtle

Damn. I wish SD didn't draft AJ. that's gonna be about the only reason to watch SD.


Edit: American Alpha!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

AMERICAN ALPHA>>>>>>RAW


----------



## Stinger Fan

Man, Smackdown should have had more NXT guys


----------



## Chrome

I can dig American Alpha on Smackdown.


----------



## Abisial

American Alpha! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yes, trash teams New Day and Enzo/Ass on RAW.

Alpha on Smackdown!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

No American Alpha vs Doc & Anderson.

I already hate the draft.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Gallows and Anderson to RAW...to form the Balor Club?!? :mark:

And oh my Christ, American Alpha is SmackDown!-bound! :sodone



Darren Criss said:


> Queen is gonna slay


She definitely does kill the English language whenever someone has the brilliant idea to let her talk.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Jordan & Gable selected together. I'm assuming there are four NXT picks left.


----------



## RapShepard

KO Bossy said:


> Someone wanna give me a quick rundown of what's happened in the draft so far? Who went where?


Dean on Smackdown 
Rollins on Raw

Baby Flair and Sasha on Raw
Becky is on Smackdown 

Orton, Cena, Styles on Smackdown
Owens, Y2J, and Sami in Raw

Bray on Smackdown
With Corbin


----------



## Natecore

American Alpha FUCK YEAH!!!! SD needed them.


----------



## Solf

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Finn's already more over. Owens is more over. Rollins is more over and he's a heel.
> 
> And with a completely different show in smackdown, it gives people something else to watch if(please God no) reigns sullies the title again. When ratings drop, They'll have to change.



I'm not talking about how over those guys are. You and I both know that this company isn't sadly working like this. I'm talking about who might have sufficiently strong booking as a face to contend as top face.


Club to RAW : Interesting. Actually, setting up Balor to be a heel, oddly enough. Or maybe an alliance with Owens ?

AA to Smackdown : dizjdozdjzqd


----------



## Mister Sinister

And your next overrated NXT talents that are generic as all fuck and get pushed under the rug.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WTF Big shit over Cesaro WTF WTF WTF


----------



## ironcladd1

The best team lost the titles on their first defense :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Big show....over Owens and Cesaro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh God, fuck Big Show.

:lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

American Alpha!


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Favorite tag team.


----------



## StylesP1

American fuckin Alpha yes!!!


----------



## Bojack

LMFAO BIG SHOW ON RAW. 

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Sounds like Balor Club will happen after all.


----------



## JDP2016

THE BIG SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clique

Finally another great pick for Smackdown American Alpha!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Raw Drafts Big Show :HA


----------



## Mra22

Yes!!!! American Alpha !!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

The Big fucking Show..... Terrible.


----------



## Boba Fett

LOL the Big Slow to Raw ......


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol he seriously just drafted Big Show.


----------



## Shadowcran

The Big Slow...Who gives a rat's ass?


----------



## Prayer Police

Where's Tye Dillinger!!!?

Is Becky gonna be the only woman on Smackdown?


----------



## checkcola

American Alpha to Smackdown

Big Show to RAW.... 

Think Smackdown won that exchange


----------



## Darren Criss

OMG American Alpha????? 

SmackDown > Raw


----------



## I drink and I know things

I love Raw countering an amazing young tag team in American Alpha with the fucking Big Show....


----------



## God Movement

Lol Big Show


----------



## Griselda

MOTHERFUCKER. Ziggler is on Smackdown.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

LOL Big Show


----------



## TwistedLogic

What the fuck are they doing? Are they just using Smackdown as an exile for all the people they don't want to use? Smackdown's going to have sub-2 ratings.

Edit: American Alpha is the first really good pick Smackdown has made all night.


----------



## RapShepard

Ewwww lol Big Show

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmp487

wtf???? Big Show?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

The Big Show? I believe those chair shots from Rocky at Royal Rumble '99 affected Foley.


----------



## LaMelo

Well Raw had to have one bad draft pick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ziggler on SD.

:ha


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

I truly wish Ziggler luck over on Smackdown


----------



## StylesP1

Ziggler has something to offer. I like the pick. Great round for Smackdown.

So glad Nia is going to Raw!


----------



## AR_

Best tag team in the WWE by a long way.

Cena, AJ, American Alpha. Good, but Smackdown need more.


----------



## juiceGLC

there goes all the "nia will go to smackdown" predictions lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wow just shows how little WWE thinks of Cesaro

And Nia Jaxx also on Raw

WTF is SD going to have?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Finn is hardly more over he has never been on the main roster, and it wouldn't be surprising if he was to be in the cruiserweight division.


Still more over than Reigns.


----------



## witchblade000

Ziggler vs Corbin x100 on SD!


----------



## Mra22

Woah, Nia Jax


----------



## PaulHBK

Is SmackDown going to even have a real women's division?


----------



## Darren Criss

I was thinking about Revival


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol people was going to cheer a woman from NXT but then booed when Jax was announced. :heston

RAW is TRASH


----------



## Leather Rebel

YES! Now Ziggler and Corbin can continue their feud. :ambrose




I was being sarcastic.


----------



## PunkShoot

Nia jax over bayley and asuka? seriously?


----------



## ironcladd1

There's a surprise :cool2


----------



## Bojack

smackdown.. you were doing so well.. 

ZIGGLER? :vincecry


----------



## safc-scotty

Nia drafted before Bayley :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## God Movement

I don't think they're going to move Nakamura to the main roster yet.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Shane roasted the fuck outta Big Show lol


----------



## Swissblade

Awful round for Raw. Holy fuck.


----------



## finalnight

Well that's it for tamina future endeavors time


----------



## Master Bate

Lol fuck RAW Big Show and Nia Jax?

What?

AA and Dolph Ziggler hell yea though.


----------



## SDWarrior

Has Cesaro been drafted yet?


----------



## Chrome

That crowd got pissed quickly because they thought Bayley was getting drafted lol.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Smackdown's looking good so far. LOL at the RAW picks.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Big Show being drafted in 2016...fpalm


----------



## Solf

Those RAW picks, my FUCKING GOD.

BIG SHOW AND NIA JAX ? Just run your damn show into the ground already. Nia Jax is the worst waste of space I've seen since One Direction.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Come on Smackdown get Nakamura


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Who are the remaining NXT picks? Nakamura, Joe and Asuka?


----------



## TwistedLogic

LOL'd so hard at that reaction. They popped so hard thinking it was Bayley and then it just devolved into meteoric boos within a split second.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler and Alpha are better than Show & Jax I assume.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Nia Jax being picked ahead of Shinsuke Nakamura is worse than Sam Bowie over Michael Jordan.


----------



## Headliner

I'm totally mindfucked at taking AJ away from The Club. Even if they form the Balor Club on Raw, the Club becomes a mid-card act instead of a upper card/main-event act they were with AJ.


----------



## bmp487

Lmao... enjoy Corbin & Ziggler, Smackdown bros. Just lol.


----------



## Lothario

AJ is about to get a solo heel push. I can see him beating Ambrose for the title after SS.


----------



## Darren Criss

Thanks God Nia isn't on SmackDown

Keep this trashy way from Maryse and Becky


----------



## Vårmakos

Thank God, Ziggs and Baron can continue their storied feud now.


----------



## Mra22

witchblade000 said:


> Ziggler vs Corbin x100 on SD!


C'mon they had to top Zayn vs Owens for a 100x ! :vince5


----------



## ShadowSucks92

OK, Why has Cesaro not been drafted yet


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Corbin and Owens should have traded.

Fucking Zayn vs Owens and Ziggler vs Corbin. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Be related to The Rock
> Get called up to the flagship show only a year after debuting

:evans


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Smackdown has no womens division at all, guess Becky's just gonna stand around backstage playing on her phone. 

Its gonna look fucking retarded if Shane and Bryan don't draft another female next. It looked like the only reason they drafted Becky was because Foley called them out on it.


----------



## God Movement

Jamaica said:


> smackdown.. you were doing so well..
> 
> ZIGGLER? :vincecry


Hilarious.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Jax? Over 3 of the greatest wrestlers on the payroll-- Joe, Roode, and Aries. This draft is a trollercoaster.


----------



## heggland0

Haha.. Nia Jax. Crowd got excited, thinking it would be someone else :lol


----------



## What is a Heel

Club buried within a few months.... GG


----------



## RapShepard

I wonder if the put the supplemental draft on the network.. who am I kidding they probably will

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Alpha redeemed SD. .:fuckyeah


----------



## LaMelo

The Man has been all over the show. :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl

Ziggler and Corbin being on the same show is unsettling :mj2


----------



## finalnight

Seth you ain't doing anything massive


----------



## Natecore

Nia Jax isn't ready. She still needs to be in developmental.


----------



## Fufflefuff

Awful round for Raw. Smackdown dodging bullets all over the place.


----------



## Dolorian

Awesome seeing Rollins so happy :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

KO Bossy said:


> Someone wanna give me a quick rundown of what's happened in the draft so far? Who went where?


Round 1 
R - Rollins, Charlotte, Balor
S - Ambrose, AJ

2 
R - Reigns, Brock, New Day
S - Cena, Orton 

3 
R - Zayn, Banks, Y2J
S - Bray, Becky 

4 
R - Rusev (Lana), KO , Enzo/Cass
S - Miz (Maryse), Corbin 

5
R - Club, Big Show , Nia Jax
S - American Alpha, Dolph


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So 2 more NXT talents left.

Joe and Aries?


----------



## Solf

Ziggler Crüe said:


> And Balor corners the kid and smark market perfectly.


With the draft of the Club to RAW, we might have a problem though. It might set up Balor to debut as a heel, or turn very fast.


----------



## AR_

Bryan picking Corbin over Nakamura, Cesaro, Joe and Neville makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Abisial

"The Final televised draft picks" then how the hell are we supposed to know where everyone else is going?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't wait for the Balor Club.

:mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

safc-scotty said:


> Nia drafted before Bayley :lmao :lmao :lmao



I was hoping they would say Bayley. I hope she gets drafted.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Nia drafted for her size and they want her to squash the other women. Realistically she's not ready for the main roster.


----------



## TwistedLogic

It's kind of depressing that this was the first round Smackdown did better than Raw and even in that, they raped away AJ's dynamic chemistry with Gallows/Anderson.


----------



## Darren Criss

Maryse, Nattie Becky are the only womens on SmackDown and they're not americans lmao


----------



## finalnight

RapShepard said:


> I wonder if the put the supplemental draft on the network.. who am I kidding they probably will
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Given the talent that will be left by the time the supplemental draft occurs, I'm guessing more of a Facebook live stream


----------



## Dolorian

Natecore said:


> Nia Jax isn't ready. She still needs to be in developmental.


Agreed, don't see why they called her up now. Same with Dana, she should still be on NXT.


----------



## StylesP1

Only 5 more picks? The fuck? Smackdown better take Bayley and another tag team. Then fill out the divisions in the network hour.


----------



## Rise

Give me Cesaro, Bailey, rest of wyatts, and Nakamura on SD and I'm good. I'm noticing a pattern though, they are alternating rounds as far as who is winning.


----------



## JDP2016

Natecore said:


> Nia Jax isn't ready. She still needs to be in developmental.


Being "ready" is just a matter of one persons opinion and we know who that one person is.

:Vince


----------



## Shadowcran

I think Raw should draft Jason Bourne and Smackdown draft Schick Hydro...oh wait, those are commercials.


----------



## Mox Girl

Nia Jax?!?!?!!?! Over Bayley? REALLY?


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Really? Nia got drafted? I would have preferred Bayley, Alexa Bliss or Carmella to come up. Even Billie Kaye or Peyton Royce would have been a little better.....

Happy that American Alpha got drafted though, they deserve it!


----------



## LaMelo

Did Bayley get drafted yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunkShoot

Nia jax just like apollo crews is simply not fucking ready, it's a disaster of a pick imo

There are other girls in NXT that deserves it over her


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Smackdown has no womens division at all, guess Becky's just gonna stand around backstage playing on her phone.
> 
> Its gonna look fucking retarded if Shane and Bryan don't draft another female next. It looked like the only reason they drafted Becky was because Foley called them out on it.


Makes me think Smackdown is getting Bayley or Asuka...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Aries to RAW cuz little guy division.

Joe to Smackdown for Joe vs Cena. :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

Seems like Nia is gonna be Sasha's partner for Battleground. Ugh.


----------



## SpeedStick

The rest of the draft on the WWE network, RAW got Finn Balor, Sami Zayn for the cruiserweight division look for more cruiserweight, and women picks from RAW


----------



## SDWarrior

Maybe Cesaro won't get drafted. lol


----------



## wwetna1

Natecore said:


> Nia Jax isn't ready. She still needs to be in developmental.


She is more ready than Asuka. She isn't the one who has busted up 5-6 girls and hurt another and she can speak English. Asuka is RVD invasion level sloppy and you can't bring her in to work the main roster schedule to she lessens the aggression 

Asuka stands out from the others and if Dana goes to the other show she is the perfect muscle for Charlotte


----------



## wkc_23

Lol this guy


----------



## Chrome

Hopefully Raw drafts Kane so Smackdown can be Big Show & Kane free.


----------



## Bayley <3

People nakamura isn't being drafted lol.


----------



## JDP2016

StylesP1 said:


> Only 5 more picks? The fuck? Smackdown better take Bayley and another tag team. Then fill out the divisions in the network hour.


I hope Smackdown doesn't take Bayley.


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> AJ is about to get a solo heel push. I can see him beating Ambrose for the title after SS.


He's top heel either way. But I wonder if they use Smackdown needing to be shown to be important as a reason to have Cena best Styles then go over Ambrose


----------



## T0M

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait for the Balor Club.
> 
> :mark:


There's your first mistake - getting your hopes up.

I learned a long time ago that this company is capable of fucking up anything.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait for the Balor Club.
> 
> :mark:


Roman vs Balor Club feud incoming :vince


----------



## Rise

Please raw take deal rio, the usos and Kane


----------



## birthday_massacre

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Makes me think Smackdown is getting Bayley or Asuka...


They need both


----------



## Shadowcran

Samoa Joe next? James Storm?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

The rest of the draft is gonna be shown on the network for those that don't know.


----------



## Darren Criss

So Nia is Sasha's partner for Battleground


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Smackdown will have a better women's division.

Becky, Nattie, and either Asuka or Bayley >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## ironcladd1

Abisial said:


> "The Final televised draft picks" then how the hell are we supposed to know where everyone else is going?


The network :vince2


----------



## StylesP1

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Makes me think Smackdown is getting Bayley or Asuka...


How about Bayley AND Asuka...

My heart couldnt take it. Those need to be Smackdown's last 2 TV picks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NIA JAX DRAFTED BEFORE BAYLEY :wtf :what??!?!?! WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS HORSESHIT?*


----------



## RapShepard

Abisial said:


> "The Final televised draft picks" then how the hell are we supposed to know where everyone else is going?


The Network I assume


----------



## Rise

Scratch that Kane and Bryan segments he can come to sd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just crown Becky SD Champ. I'd watch her "wrestle" herself every week. :curry2


----------



## I drink and I know things

Nice picks by RAW!!! Big Show and Nia Jax make the brand actively worse!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Roman Empire

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nia Jax?!?!?!!?! Over Bayley? REALLY?


Yeah I'm surprised poor Nia got called up so quickly. From what I've heard she's not ready but making progress in NXT. So she should of stayed there. Poor Bayley. And Asuka for that matter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sasha and Charlotte on Raw.

:banderas

Raw is killing it tonight.


----------



## wwetna1

Lol at Impact advertising on USA like how LU advertises on Raw. Too bad impact doesn't even come in fn had like their commercial


----------



## Leather Rebel

Nia and Reigns in Raw. Vince is all like "I love me some samoans" :vince5


----------



## Joseph92

Can someone please explain why Ambrose and Rollins are wrestling again tonight? They wrestled last night and they in the main event on Sunday. And all this time Rollins been talking that Sunday should be a one on one match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I don't see how the Women's division can work on on two different brands. Should've just drafted the whole division to one show.

RAW gets Cruiserweights, Smackdown gets the ladies. Makes fucking sense, right? SD does desperately needs some more women on the brand, but what's the point? They don't have a fucking title!


----------



## finalnight

Battleground has had surprisingly good promos for a B pay-per-view


----------



## LaMelo

Just go ahead and start Ambrose vs. Rollins now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

Steph posted this on her Instagram. 

 

Not bad at all...


----------



## PunkShoot

3 more nxt?


----------



## Darren Criss

I guess:

Raw - Charlotte, Sasha, Nia, Lana, Nikki, Summer, Dana

SmackDown - Becky, Maryse, Nattie, Naomi, Alicia, Tamina


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Big Show, Roman, Charlotte, Jax, Cass.

Take that L RAW.


----------



## juiceGLC

AND YOUR NEW WWE *DIVAS* CHAMPION, BAYLEYYYYY!


smh


----------



## Even Flow

Shame about Gallows & Anderson being drafted to Raw, as with Enzo & Cass as I was hoping this feud would go on for many more months after Battleground. So it looks like it'll be Cena/AJ continuing their feud. 

Can WWE just announce Bayley already please?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So.... is Becky Lynch just going to be fighting the men or something please don't have her be fighting with Nattie more.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

NEVILLE

AT LEAST SOMEONE TALENTED.


----------



## Ronzilla

OH SHITTT THE RETURNING NEVILLE IS DRAFTED TO RAW I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ELF


----------



## Bojack

RAW full of vanilla midgets lol


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Neville future Cruiserweight Champion.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Big Show got drafted before Cesaro? Absolute travesty.


----------



## Mox Girl

If you were a woman in WWE, you'd want to be on the brand that has the championship. The girls on SD have literally nothing to fight for...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Not gonna lie, I forgot all about Neville :draper2


----------



## Mister Sinister

There hasn't been one cruiserweight draft other than Balor. They didn't put enough thought into the kayfabe of this whole thing. You have to sell that you're building a division. Kalisto and Aries should have been drafted already to Raw.

They need to be drafting their cruiserweight champion rather than jobbers like Big Show, Neville, Cesaro, and Zayn.


----------



## Fufflefuff

Polite applause.


----------



## Darren Criss

Charlotte vs Nia will makes Vince has a big orgasm


----------



## Mra22

Ugh, can't stand Natalia


----------



## 260825

*.. Neville .. 

What a god awful 1 beat name.*


----------



## ironcladd1

meh


----------



## TwistedLogic

As it stands, Alpha is a good start but Smackdown needs Bayley, Paige, and whoever the other NXT pick is (Nakamura, Aries, Joe) to even begin getting back in the conversation with Raw. Alpha being the only blue chip future talent being drafted by Smackdown is such a let down.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Smackdown needs the Revival so I can watch them and American Alpha have amazing tag matches forever


----------



## RapShepard

Haha fucking Natalya lol 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique

Neville for Cruiserweight Champion


----------



## wwetna1

Roman Empire said:


> Ambrose Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nia Jax?!?!?!!?! Over Bayley? REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm surprised poor Nia got called up so quickly. From what I've heard she's not ready but making progress in NXT. So she should of stayed there. Poor Bayley. And Asuka for that matter.
Click to expand...

What you've heard?

Did you not watch her last title match or the triple threat? She has improved and she stands out from the other women. 

Bayley has talent but she could go the Emma route and her inflatables and hugs be not bought into at all much like Emma's dancing and bubbles


----------



## MEMS

ShadowKiller said:


> Awful round for Raw. Holy fuck.


Holy shit horrible.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Fuck sake Becky is fighting with Nattie....... with no title belt.


----------



## LaMelo

Natalya vs. Becky Lynch may feud for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griselda

Queen of Trash drafted to Smackdown. :lol


----------



## bmp487

Great... we got the spot monkey, filler match extraordinaire.


----------



## Stephleref

So smackdown will be Natalya vs Becky x 1000 times?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

EL SHIV said:


> Just crown Becky SD Champ. I'd watch her "wrestle" herself every week. :curry2


:trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CESARO on RAW, too!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Loving it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Well that took long.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cesaro to Raw too ? Does SD even have a midcard ?


----------



## God Movement

Cesaro

:lawler


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman finally has competition in the faces department. Cesaro!


----------



## finalnight

Mister Sinister said:


> There hasn't been one cruiserweight draft other than Balor. They didn't put enough thought into the kayfabe of this whole thing. You have to sell that you're building a division. Kalisto and Aries should have been drafted already to Raw.
> 
> They need to be drafting their cruiserweight champion rather than jobbers like Big Show, Neville, Cesaro, and Zayn.


They may be filling the division with participants from the CWC


----------



## StylesP1

Like the ADR pick!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Natalya needs to fuck off. I used to be a fan of hers at one point but this is such a waste of a televised draft pick. Just retire already. She's like the Big Show of the Women's division.


----------



## Leather Rebel

No... Cesaro will be dragged down in Raw. So much potential in SD, man.


----------



## SovereignVA

Smackdown went hard in the beginning and then phoned it in.


----------



## PunkShoot

This could have been so much bigger than it has been, so annoying


----------



## wwetna1

Mister Sinister said:


> There hasn't been one cruiserweight draft other than Balor. They didn't put enough thought into the kayfabe of this whole thing. You have to sell that you're building a division. Kalisto and Aries should have been drafted already to Raw.
> 
> They need to be drafting their cruiserweight champion rather than jobbers like Big Show, Neville, Cesaro, and Zayn.


Balor is going to be Mysterio, the small top contender and not a cw


----------



## Oneiros

Del Rio on Smackdown :mark:


----------



## 260825

*Pick Natalya, over .. Cesaro .. because .. 

The script says RAW is the flagship show. The crowd ain't buying it.*


----------



## Darren Criss

I don't give a fuck about titles if they can book a decent feud


----------



## juiceGLC

CENA VS ORTON
ZIGGLER VS CORBIN
BECKY VS NATTY

SMACKDOWN IS LOOKING FRESH!!!!


----------



## Swissblade

Noooo Cesaro on Raw


----------



## bmp487

Ayyy we got Cesaro. Lmao @ Del Rio.


----------



## Even Flow

Del Rio being drafted to SD, probably means Paige will be too.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Don't get me wrong I still like SD more than Raw but the mid-late portion of this draft has been heavily and balatantly Raw slanted


----------



## God Movement

Sheamus on RAW

WHY!

Fucking...WHY!


----------



## RapShepard

Paige didn't get drafted she must of pissed someone off 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

These are the final 5 televised picks ? Terrible.


----------



## finalnight

The arena literally went silent when Sheamus's name was announced.


----------



## Shadowcran

Ambrose Girl said:


> If you were a woman in WWE, you'd want to be on the brand that has the championship. The girls on SD have literally nothing to fight for...


Ok, I could give a rat's hindquarters for the entire division but they'll have them interact on that Divas show and Main Event. They did the same before.


----------



## StylesP1

So no Asuka or Bayley. Wow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LOL big fail to end the draft on TV.

At least Sheamus, Big Show, and Roman stay on RAW.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lol Alberto and Sheamus as the last two picks of the live broadcast? :lol Talk about going out on a whimper.


----------



## kokepepsi

Shane and bryan have been fucking up
Lost cesaro and owens but got two useless girls in ziggler and corbin lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

Sheamus on RAW makes sense because he wears red trunks and has red hair.


----------



## Natecore

Natalia and Del Rio?!?!?!?!?!?

Dear God, Smackdown is screwed.


----------



## Mra22

And you all thought there would be surprises :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Stephanie saying each guys catch phrase or nick name after they pick them is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Clique

I want Rusev, Cesaro and Owens to get uppercard & main event pushes

But I also understand people in hell want ice water.


----------



## LaMelo

Smackdown got way worse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalexian

Now they're just drafting the people that should have been released ages ago (ADR, Sheamus, et al)


----------



## Rise

No this is awful del rio and Natalya? Wtf I don't want to watch either show now lol


----------



## Headliner

WWE never fails to let me down. NEVER.


----------



## Zigberg

Well this has been a disappointing pile of shit, as expected!


----------



## JDP2016

Neville on RAW with the CW title? Good pick.

Alright I'm going to bed. Fuck this match.


----------



## Cipher

I really don't get why Seth isn't a face.


----------



## Darren Criss

Del Rio on SmackDown

He's gonna take the title from Miz after what happened on Raw


----------



## razzathereaver

FUCK! I was really hoping Cesaro would go to SD.


----------



## Mister Sinister

They promised 6 NXT drafts and only delivered 4?


----------



## T0M

More Steph - Seth hugging. They're definitely fucking.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Del Rio joining Cena, Miz and Orton. This is great. As someone who wanted to support Smackdown, I really wish we get Kane, Mysterio and Mark Henry as well. This roster is in desperate need of veteran presence.


----------



## witchblade000

Worst draft in WWE history.


----------



## ironcladd1

Hopefully Sheamus gets his midget bully gimmick again


----------



## wkc_23

No Bayley, but Nia Jax... LOFUCKINGL.


----------



## Tommy-V

Paige wasn't a televised pick.

How the mighty has fallen.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Wow, I came into this expecting Smackdown to be must-see, but RAW looks WAY better.

BUT......they really fucked this all up, because even though RAW looks way better than SD, it has Reigns & a bunch of 2nd tier faces. 

So, better roster, but it's the Reigns show. Both shows are shit!!!


----------



## bmp487

Ew... Sheamus?


----------



## Even Flow

Main Event time.

Lets go :rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre

Legit BOSS said:


> *NIA JAX DRAFTED BEFORE BAYLEY :wtf :what??!?!?! WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS HORSESHIT?*


She is related to the rock, that is what happens.


----------



## PaulHBK

I wish Seth would have just continued to ignore Stephanie there lmao


----------



## Solf

Paige used to be the face of the divas division, now she's not even important enough to get drafted on-screen. Well, fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Del Rio and Natalya on SD.

:lmao


----------



## heggland0

wkc_23 said:


> Lol this guy



But IWC is utter shit. I read it here on this forum, in one of those threads that got locked.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Nia Jax, Nattie, Big Show and Sheamus drafted on TV. :heston


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Smackdown roster :lmao


----------



## finalnight

RapShepard said:


> Paige didn't get drafted she must of pissed someone off
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


They probably want to draft her off camera since they're going to send her to the opposite show of Del Rio. At his request, lol.


----------



## Oneiros

Paige not drafted yet, really?


----------



## SAMCRO

I still can't get over Big Show being drafted over Nakamura, Aries, Joe etc. Why the fuck would you draft a past his prime motherfucker that never wrestles and hasn't had a feud in over a year?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

:lmao

This half-assed draft has been a failure already.


----------



## LaMelo

Rollins is the first one out this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

You'd think Bayley would be a big tv draft reveal, or the other three they're yet to pick.


----------



## Chrome

Damn WWE title match already. Show has flown by. Dem 2 hour only shows.


----------



## Dolorian

Predicting a DQ and then a brawl breaking out between the guys from both brands to end the show


----------



## safc-scotty

My main complaint about this draft is that I felt they were positioning Smackdown to be a fresh show with opportunity to younger superstars, however most of the Smackdown picks are either established stars (Ambrose, Cena, Orton) or those who are lingering around pointlessly at the moment (Ziggler, Del Rio). It would also make more sense (kayfabe wise) to have the cruiserweight title on the show with DB, given he was a smaller guy himself and is the commentator for the CWC.


----------



## bmp487

Da Gawd Rollins looking good in that red.


----------



## Griselda

Here's hoping Rollins takes this.


----------



## Darren Criss

Cesaro on Raw is stupid

He's not going to win any title except the tag team championship


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Del Rio >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sheamus and Big Show.


----------



## T0M

These Raw and Smackdown t shirts are corny as shit.


----------



## Ronzilla

Jo JO SUCKS so BAD does anyone else AGREE?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Legit BOSS said:


> *NIA JAX DRAFTED BEFORE BAYLEY :wtf :what??!?!?! WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS HORSESHIT?*


I want Bayley to move up so bad maybe she will get picked on the Network draft :smile2:


----------



## AmWolves10

Can't believe they sent Nia Jax up. She's barely ready to be on NXT, now they deem her worthy of a main roster spot? I'd have taken Bayley, Asuka, Alexa, and Carmella all ahead of her.


----------



## finalnight

Oooh, JoJo...


----------



## wwetna1

Mister Sinister said:


> There hasn't been one cruiserweight draft other than Balor. They didn't put enough thought into the kayfabe of this whole thing. You have to sell that you're building a division. Kalisto and Aries should have been drafted already to Raw.
> 
> They need to be drafting their cruiserweight champion rather than jobbers like Big Show, Neville, Cesaro, and Zayn.


You have a 32 man tournament of which 29 are unsigned talent (we shouldn't know but we do that Ibushi, Tajiri, Metalik, Kendrick are damn near done deals to stay) so why draft a cw?


----------



## Lothario

Is SD getting JoJo? Plz?


----------



## Leather Rebel




----------



## LaMelo

Seth needs to finish the job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Bayley will debut after summerslam


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No way irl would Bryan not pick Cesaro. He belongs on SD instead of being RAW enhancement.


----------



## SpeedStick

StylesP1 said:


> So no Asuka or Bayley. Wow.


10pm on the WWE network


----------



## ShadowSucks92

:applause

Well done WWE you manage to once again fuck up something so simple


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ziggler on SD, too.

:lmao


----------



## Darren Criss

Probably Paige will be on SmackDown


----------



## DeeGirl

Well, Raw is ridiculously better than Smackdown. Fuck you WWE. The fact Raw is getting the cruiserweight division is only going to widen the gap in terms of quality.


----------



## RapShepard

finalnight said:


> They probably want to draft her off camera since they're going to send her to the opposite show of Del Rio. At his request, lol.


I guess you can't have two many couples fucking on the road lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmp487

Why is Jojo so fucking sexy???


----------



## TheLooseCanon

And as predicted by many, as the dust settles, the draft is garbage.

Rosters are now even thinner.

RAW is Roman and vanilla midgets.

Smackdown is Cena vs Del Rio and Corbin vs Ziggler.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Kind of surprised the final three NXT picks will be made after SmackDown.


----------



## Chrome

BAH GAWD ITS SMACKDOWN VS RAW!! :jr


----------



## Solf

Ambrose will win there. Makes zero sense to give it already to Rollins, and you can't really make the N°1 pick of the brand lose in the brand's show to the n°1 pick of the other brand. That'd be like saying "fuck you lol" to the fans.

But whatever, it's WWE, so who knows.


----------



## MEMS

Awesome round there for Raw


----------



## Mox Girl

No Bayley? Ugh, I thought she would have been a good pick. Unless they draft her on the Network part of the show, which would be dumb cos she would have got a good pop.

Man, it must suck for the people on the roster who didn't get drafted on TV, they must feel a bit shit.


----------



## StylesP1

SpeedStick said:


> 10pm on the WWE network


If they were being drafted, they would have been drafted on TV. Those are two big names that the fans would have went batshit for.


----------



## Darren Criss

I'm still more hyped to watch SmackDown than Raw


----------



## RD25

What an underwhelming draft


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I still can't get over Big Show being drafted over Nakamura, Aries, Joe etc. Why the fuck would you draft a past his prime motherfucker that never wrestles and hasn't had a feud in over a year?


Maybe they wanted to really simulate a draft by having those head scratching "they picked him" early picks ?.


----------



## 20083

Zig to Smackdown too?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AJ is a heel again, why?

No Bullet Club, no super over babyface. :heston

They fucked over AJ's character so bad.


----------



## Mra22

Vince trying to make RAW look better than RAW will only tick off the USA network even more


----------



## Darren Criss

Darren's challenging Miz but wasnt drafted yet


----------



## Bayley <3

This was so, so, so bad.


----------



## LaMelo

It only makes sense for Seth to win here. Let that garbage Smackdown show figure out their own title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61303457 said:


> Kind of surprised the final three NXT picks will be made after SmackDown.


Why? The network is where they became famous off nxt tv, breaking ground, and takeovers.

No way they all went on tv short of Balor who is a class above them all in terms of importance


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST

why is wwe so lame?


----------



## New World Order.

Doesn't look like I will return to watching after this underwhelming show :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle

RAW has a way better roster, but a dearth of faces, so it's the Reigns show.

So, 2 shitty shows. Yay!!!


----------



## StylesP1

Darren Criss said:


> I'm still more hyped to watch SmackDown than Raw


2 hours
Less filler
Ranallo
Styles and Becky

Yea, Raw can fuck itself.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

What they've essentially done here, is ruin both shows :lol

Absolute trash.


----------



## Victor Chaos

finalnight said:


> The arena literally went silent when Sheamus's name was announced.


Arenas have been going silent to Sheamus for 7 years now.


----------



## Spaz350

Solf said:


> Ambrose will win there. Makes zero sense to give it already to Rollins, and you can't really make the N°1 pick of the brand lose in the brand's show to the n°1 pick of the other brand. That'd be like saying "fuck you lol" to the fans.
> 
> But whatever, it's WWE, so who knows.


It's Vince and WWE. "Fuck you to the fans" is what they do.


----------



## Darren Criss

what about Mojo Rawley being drafted to team up with Ryder?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

I really hope Sasha's surprise partner isn't Nia Jax and that they intentionally didn't draft Bayley to save the surprise for Battleground


----------



## TwistedLogic

Paige, Bayley, Revival, Fabreeze, Nakamura, Joe, Roode, Bubba, Puerto Ricodores, Paul Heyman, Cody Rhodes, Jeff Hardy, Harley Race, Sable, all of them better fucking end up on Smackdown. This roster is so trash so far.

Fuck Raw. They wasted so many amazing talents by putting them back on the show that's done nothing for them except descend into the sewage-filled gutters of the ratings decline. 

Fuck Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mister Sinister said:


> There hasn't been one cruiserweight draft other than Balor. They didn't put enough thought into the kayfabe of this whole thing. You have to sell that you're building a division. Kalisto and Aries should have been drafted already to Raw.
> 
> They need to be drafting their cruiserweight champion rather than jobbers like Big Show, Neville, Cesaro, and Zayn.


because all of the CW are going to Raw.


----------



## Fufflefuff

SD looks depressing and I'm doubting the remaining untelevised NXT picks are going to be anyone of note. I guess they figure casual fans are going to rush to watch just for Cena/Orton and they're probably right.


----------



## Mra22

Darren Criss said:


> Darren's challenging Miz but wasnt drafted yet


Hopefully Darren is drafted to the unemployment line


----------



## Lothario

finalnight said:


> Oooh, JoJo...


----------



## Iapetus

bmp487 said:


> Why is Jojo so fucking sexy???


She must only eat Booty-O's and nothing else.


----------



## wkc_23

bmp487 said:


> Why is Jojo so fucking sexy???






























No idea, but I want her to suffocate me with her ass cheeks :book


----------



## Natecore

Darren Criss said:


> I'm still more hyped to watch SmackDown than Raw


Mauro and only two hours is definitely an advantage.


----------



## razzathereaver

obesebiscuit said:


> RAW has a way better roster, but a dearth of faces, so it's the Reigns show.
> 
> So, 2 shitty shows. Yay!!!


The only three guys to give a flying fuck about on RAW are Seth, Owens and Cesaro. Overall, SD's is still better.


----------



## finalnight

This match has fuckery written all over it


----------



## Solf

Rollins' falcon arrow is so impactful.


----------



## LaMelo

I will look up segments by The Miz and American Alpha. The rest of Smackdown is trash. Raw is where it is at! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

It's all shit. As I suspected, only worse. It's all just shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

How is RAW looking better? 

It's fucking Roman vs a bunch of heels. Big Show, Sheamus, corny comedy tag teams. Cesaro stuck in the mud and a gimmick division to keep super over little guys tied up in the mid-card.


----------



## Master Bate

Leave and come back thinking to see more people discussing the draft.

See pics of Jojo's fine ass.

Not disappointed.


----------



## Even Flow

They waited to come back from commercial to ring the bell? :lmao


----------



## Cipher

Fucking Sheamus and Del Rio.

Given countless titles and awards and they still can't draw flies. What a joke.


----------



## finalnight

Wow, having a two hour show is so nice, also adds a sense of urgency to the show.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Natecore said:


> Mauro and only two hours is definitely an advantage.


Mauro+two hours+no Roman is an enormous advantage.

It's not perfect, but it was never going to be.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61303457 said:


> Kind of surprised the final three NXT picks will be made after SmackDown.


After seeing the fuckery they pulled with the WWE Title match last night and potentially tonight, I'm not.

GOTTA GET THOSE OH-SO-PRECIOUS HITS ON SOCIAL MEDIA, DAMN IT! :vince5


----------



## Spaz350

I can't wait for the ratings to come in and both shows are losing. This is a fucking mess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw has Rollins, Reigns, Owens, Cesaro, Rusev, CW division, Brock (when he's around) Sasha, Charlotte.

SD has the 2 most stale guys on the roster in Cena and Orton. Outside of that AJ (who is pushing 40, himself) and Dean...


----------



## DeeGirl

Smackdown needs to be revived.

Give them some of the better returning stars, a couple good trades, Samoa Joe and maybe Airies.


----------



## Darren Criss

Big E is a funnt guy

I hope see him winning the WWE Championship in the future


----------



## TheLooseCanon

StylesP1 said:


> 2 hours
> Less filler
> Ranallo
> Styles and Becky
> 
> Yea, Raw can fuck itself.


Wrapped that up perfectly. Styles and Becky!

And fuck 'RAW is Roman'. The vanilla midget division is a scam.


----------



## LaMelo

Seth is dominating Ambrose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

My only wtf is Corbin. Hell I would've picked Kane over him


----------



## Dolorian

Damn the crowd is nuts on this match :mark:


----------



## shutupchico

how did the manage to make this so not entertaining? shane and bryan and steph and foley have zero chemistry together


----------



## Darren Criss

Vaudevillains and Breezango should go to SmackDown

I don't to see then jobbing anymore to New Day


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, I'll be watching both shows. WWE managed to spread my faves evenly over both :lol

Now I hope that Dean wins this match. Sorry Seth, I love you, but Dean can't lose yet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So what team is breaking up?

Also is that 'We want Bayley' chants?


----------



## finalnight

Wow shitty crowd with their chants during the main event


----------



## Obese Turtle

razzathereaver said:


> The only three guys to give a flying fuck about on RAW are Seth, Owens and Cesaro. Overall, SD's is still better.


Rusev w/LANA, Enzo, Cass, Balor, Club, Charlotte, Sasha, Lesnar twice a year.

Edit: fucking hell, New Day, too!
SD better get Joe, Aries, Roode, Nak,Goldberg, & CM Punk to compete


----------



## SAMCRO

The one thing i want to come of this draft is AJ to be the top guy on SD, thats all i'm hoping for. One show where top guy isn't complete trash and hated by the fans.


----------



## juiceGLC

people will really argue that smackdown looks better just to be anti-raw & reigns. lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

Raw will always be inferior to me because...well, it doesn't matter who's on their roster, they will still have Yosemite Sam and Screech Powers pulverising eardrums on commentary while Her Royal Cuntiness continues to drift around like some bad smell with a chip on her shoulder, ruining everything she gets involved with.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Does Alpha to Smackdown mean TEAM ANGLE? :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

I'm starting to think Bayley isn't getting drafted this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Ziggler just won me over on the WWE Network...I'm expecting something huge between him and AJ


----------



## wkc_23

Fucking commercials..


----------



## LifeOfRyan

wwetna1 said:


> My only wtf is Corbin. Hell I would've picked Kane over him


Wyatt should "convert" Corbin into the Wyatt Family, fits that sort of role and then he doesn't have to speak as often.


----------



## SAMCRO

So why did they stop showing the action during the commercials? They did it like once at the start and just stopped doing it.


----------



## wwetna1

I would have did Kane and Paige in place of Natalya and Corbin personally tonight


----------



## SpeedStick

TheLooseCanon said:


> So what team is breaking up?
> 
> Also is that 'We want Bayley' chants?


Wyatt Family , so far only Bray got drafted


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

More commercials.

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

so much for the PIP during the ads lol that did not last long


----------



## LifeOfRyan

TWO commercials during the end match of Smackdown... jeeeeeeeez


----------



## Darren Criss

Blue is my favorite color after black, so..


----------



## wwetna1

LifeOfRyan said:


> wwetna1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only wtf is Corbin. Hell I would've picked Kane over him
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt should "convert" Corbin into the Wyatt Family, fits that sort of role and then he doesn't have to speak as often.
Click to expand...

Wyatt could start a new family since he got drafted solo. They should send the other two to raw and have Harper return to lead them


----------



## finalnight

Did that horse just shit out an energy beam from his ass?


----------



## Lothario

RapShepard said:


> He's top heel either way. But I wonder if they use Smackdown needing to be shown to be important as a reason to have Cena best Styles then go over Ambrose


Really hope they don't go that route. If they're really about ushering in a "new era," then AJ should go over John at SS. If fans really get behind Dean as top face on SD, I don't mind Cena winning it from AJ at the Rumble to drop it to Dean at WM but otherwise, he doesn't need to be holding the belt. They have got to make these other guys look legitimate.


----------



## LaMelo

They should have used up the commercial breaks earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

Gotta think they're doing an overrun. That's 1 nice thing about Smackdown finally going live. Too many commercials though.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Honestly why would you put guys like Corbin & Ziggler on the same show, fans are sick of seeing them wrestle so why not put them on separate shows


----------



## finalnight

This crowd is fucking shit


----------



## Even Flow

CM Punk chants :lmao


----------



## Spaz350

So... Apparently Vince saw the PiP during the cena match and said, "what an amazing, fantastic idea! Stop doing it"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, I'll be watching both shows. WWE managed to spread my faves evenly over both :lol
> 
> Now I hope that Dean wins this match. Sorry Seth, I love you, but Dean can't lose yet.


:ambrose5 I bet your happy Dean is shirtless lol! But sorry gotta root for Seth Rollins :rollins But I am looking forward to both shows.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

CM Punk chants in a Rollins/Dean title match. :heston

Fuck yes!


----------



## Tommy-V

Crowd doesn't care for this match :lol


----------



## Darren Criss

- Darren, Titus, Paige, Nattie, Summer, Nikki, Rosa, Tamina, Naomi, Breezango, Vaudevillains

Who is also lefting??


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did the other wyatts get drafted


----------



## Natecore

SAMCRO said:


> So why did they stop showing the action during the commercials? They did it like once at the start and just stopped doing it.


 I changed channels during the commercials. I'd have stayed if they kept showing the match again.

So odd to drop it.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm so tired of Dean's clothelines, seems like he throws like 30 of them a match.


----------



## finalnight

Darren Criss said:


> - Darren, Titus, Paige, Nattie, Summer, Nikki, Rosa, Tamina, Naomi, Breezango, Vaudevillains
> 
> Who is also lefting??


Nikki is not draft eligible


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for the PIP during the ads lol that did not last long


I actually liked that development too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

[email protected] said:


> Ziggler just won me over on the WWE Network...I'm expecting something huge between him and AJ


Zigglypuff vs. The Phenomenal One = :ellen

Hopefully it happens down the road and is for a title.


----------



## LifeOfRyan

wwetna1 said:


> Wyatt could start a new family since he got drafted solo. They should send the other two to raw and have Harper return to lead them


I reckon Braun will go to Smackdown with Bray as he's still too green to go it alone. Rowan and Harper to RAW to form a tag-team then with depleted ranks he goes through Smackdown and coverts Corbin and then another (or... Woods "follows the buzzards" from RAW to Smackdown himself)


----------



## LaMelo

Did Ambrose get some new jeans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow

Darren Criss said:


> - Darren, Titus, Paige, Nattie, Summer, Nikki, Rosa, Tamina, Naomi, Breezango, Vaudevillains
> 
> Who is also lefting??


Rosa's not listed for the draft.


----------



## Cesaro Section

Unbelievably shitty for Cesaro to get drafted to RAW, when Smackdown would have been a perfect place and vibe for him to go and finally get a chance.


----------



## From Death Valley

SAMCRO said:


> The one thing i want to come of this draft is AJ to be the top guy on SD, thats all i'm hoping for. One show where top guy isn't complete trash and hated by the fans.


Not gonna happen especially when Orton and Cena are there.

Most likely it will be 

1.Cena
2.Orton
3.AJ Styles
4.ADR 
5.Bray Wyatt


----------



## wwetna1

Chrome said:


> Gotta think they're doing an overrun. That's 1 nice thing about Smackdown finally going live. Too many commercials though.


Really they get to play with a lot of things. Picture in picture ads, overruns, shooting from a different camera angle, different roles, maybe a canvas with logos on it


----------



## Darren Criss

Ziggler and Maryse on SmackDown is nostalgia... when i started to watch WWE they was there


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Let's see 

RAW has:

Roman and a group of heels who fans like but will all be fed.

A gimmick division that will keep Balor, Zayn and Neville in the mid card.

Charlotte and Sasha who are overrated.

Cesaro stuck.

Comedy tag teams.

Garbage commentary.

Steph. And Foley sucking up to Roman.


Smackdown has:

Styles, Dean, Cena, Orton, Wyatt.

Way better commentary.

Daniel Bryan.

A good tag team.

2 hours.

Becky!


----------



## 260825

*The same fucking dance again & again & again & again ..

Jeez, it doesn't matter that it's Ambrose v Rollins, shits just boring without a compelling reason to care about these guys fighting on Smackdown .. like they did last night .. & AGAIN SUNDAY .. jeez.

*


----------



## Lothario

SAMCRO said:


> So why did they stop showing the action during the commercials? They did it like once at the start and just stopped doing it.


They probably got word that fans actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

La Magistral Cradle. Cole probably thinks that's a position from the Kama Sutra.


----------



## Mox Girl

From Death Valley said:


> Not gonna happen especially when Orton and Cena are there.
> 
> Most likely it will be
> 
> 1.Cena
> 2.Orton
> 3.AJ Styles
> 4.ADR
> 5.Bray Wyatt


Dean??? LOL, I think he's more important than ADR at least :lol


----------



## Mister Sinister

When do they continue the draft and where? Fuck this match-- I turned off the television.


----------



## Darren Criss

Even Flow said:


> Rosa's not listed for the draft.


I hope they fire her


----------



## Spaz350

I keep cracking up every time Ranallo correctly calls a move and Cole just sounds confused.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Why are people acting like heels are going to be heels for the rest of their careers?

And that Cena and Orton aren't stale as fuck?

And overlooking Rollins, Reigns, Owens, Ceasro, Rusev, Sasha, and Charlotte..


----------



## LaMelo

Seth needs a new finisher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv95

Scott Hudson is FAR better than Cole.


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> Really hope they don't go that route. If they're really about ushering in a "new era," then AJ should go over John at SS. If fans really get behind Dean as top face on SD, I don't mind Cena winning it from AJ at the Rumble to drop it to Dean at WM but otherwise, he doesn't need to be holding the belt. They have got to make these other guys look legitimate.


I'm with you on what they should do, but as positive as I am about WWE. I don't have much faith that Cena won't be champ sometime soon. 

I can see it now "a decade later and Cena is winning his record tying 16th world title on the brand it all started on" 

as he gives some "it's coming fill circle, I remember way back when Smackdown was this and I was the young guy, now it's like this and I'm the old guy" promo.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zigberg

I hate Ambrose suicide dives almost as much as that stupid fucking rope rebound lariat he does.


----------



## LifeOfRyan

This match is gna end in double count out...


----------



## birthday_massacre

CAMVP said:


> Did Ambrose get some new jeans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No he finally washed them


----------



## Even Flow

Seth lost 

Ambrose retains Sunday. Monday, Steph & Foley present Rollins with a new title.


----------



## Griselda

ShowStopper said:


> Why are people acting like heels are going to be heels for the rest of their careers?
> 
> And that Cena and Orton aren't stale as fuck?
> 
> And overlooking Rollins, Reigns, Owens, Ceasro, Rusev, Sasha, and Charlotte..


Hey man, didn't you know that every heel is gonna be a heel forever and lose to Reigns until the year 3000?


----------



## Ronzilla

PINNED HIM CLEAN WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Looks like Rollins wins on Sunday.


----------



## Darren Criss

Please bring back Matt Striker

Maryse's biggest fan


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

FUCKING PINNED HIM CLEAN :LMAO


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

ShowStopper said:


> Why are people acting like heels are going to be heels for the rest of their careers?


Why are people acting like all those heels/faces aren't going to be fed to Roman?


----------



## Oneiros

Jericho, Owens, Zayn and Cesaro on the same show. I've had enough of match combinations between those 4...


----------



## Chrome

Wow, Ambrose beat him clean. :ambrose5


----------



## Mox Girl

ShowStopper said:


> Why are people acting like heels are going to be heels for the rest of their careers?
> 
> And that Cena and Orton aren't stale as fuck?
> 
> And overlooking Rollins, Reigns, Owens, Ceasro, Rusev, Sasha, and Charlotte..


Yeah, exactly. We might be seeing some face turns soon.

Hopefully Seth is one of them, and he has a feud with a certain big nosed fellow...


----------



## SovereignVA

Ambrose FINALLY beats Rollins.

But this pretty much confirms that he's losing on Sunday, if him getting drafter to SD didn't already


----------



## ironcladd1

I guess superplex's ain't shit now :lol


----------



## Headliner

Wow clean win. That's surprising.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao

Well, that makes last night's finish pointless.


----------



## SpeedStick

WWE championship is on smackdown for now , let see Sunday


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow fucking wow.... Seth just got beat clean. I fucking hate Dirty Deeds its like the most protected finisher in the company for some reason, that lame fucking DDT.


----------



## Natecore

I hate that damn finish. Sorry Superplex you mean nothing now.


----------



## [email protected]

Nothing "unique" about Smackdown. Just feels like they did the more easily dismissed picks. I get that it's another layer of storytelling, but these shows will feel the same other than RAW having more toys to play with


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Did the other wyatts get drafted


Nah

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf

Nice ! Clean win for Ambrose.


----------



## Tommy-V

Rollins is used to this booking by now.


----------



## LaMelo

I can't believe that Rollins lost clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade

Superplex no sell :lmao


----------



## Darren Criss

@ShowStopper why are you mad? Just because people liked SD more than Raw and your favorite isn't on SmackDown? lol grown up


----------



## finalnight

It's nice having Smackdown as the true go home show for a pay-per-view


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean finally got a clean win over Seth to end things between them (at least for now anyway). Nice 

Though this means Dean will prob lose on Sunday :no:


----------



## TwistedLogic

Whatever. I'm pissed about how this draft ended up -- all the people I like are on Raw -- but the best individual talent drafted today still ended up on Smackdown. 

I fully believe that Jason Jordan will become the first ever black WWE champion, and 10 years from now, we'll be talking about his legacy as the face of the company.



...Yeah I know it probably won't happen because the WWE enjoys raping our dreams but fuck you let me have this one.


----------



## bmp487

People are quick to talk about Reigns getting carried, but won't talk about how Ambrose getting carried.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: SMACKDOWN LIVE Presents The WWE BrHand Extension Draft: Nothing Was The Same*

Ha Ha Do the Yes Chant, Dean!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

The right guy and the vastly superior talent went over. But now it's a guarantee that he's losing at BG.


----------



## StylesP1

Well, on to the Network.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Why are people acting like all those heels/faces aren't going to be fed to Roman?


Because they're not. Shit has changed over the past 30 days..


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Wow, the WWE Champion won clean ; such an alien concept , I've never seen this before.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They should have done this PPV before the draft.


----------



## mattheel

Looks like Seth wins at Battleground. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Lothario

Great move as predicted. The title will go to SD so it looks legit. Very good that Seth put him over. Roman will eat the pin from Dean Sunday. RAW gets their own title and hopefully a double turn between Reigns and Seth for the new belt at SS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lol Dean wins clean. :ambrose5


----------



## LaMelo

They are just killing time to end the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

A PPV card rundown?

Way to go, WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juiceGLC

all the fan favorite heels are going to get fed to roman!! who cares. let it happen so they boo roman even more than they do now.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Oh my fucking God. And people were bitching about the ending of the match on Raw

:eyeroll

Ambrose completely no sells a Superplex and goes over clean right before Battleground.

That was fucking stupid.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Hahahhahaha the worst main event wrestler in years is the last true WWE heavyweight champion

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner

SpeedStick said:


> WWE championship is on smackdown for now , let see Sunday


It will stay on SD. Dean will retain at BG and Rollins will be named World Champ for Raw on Monday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ShowStopper said:


> Because they're not. Shit has changed over the past 30 days..


Then why didn't they put Styles or Cena on RAW if something has changed?

RAW is still the A show even though I dislike the roster.

Vince has put Reigns as the clear top babyface on the A show. The next babyface is Cesaro.


----------



## bmp487

Ambrose better drop the belt on Sunday. He's not world championship material. Sorry, fanboys.


----------



## LaMelo

Somehow the WWE ended up in worse shape. :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

The women's division on Raw will be a mess with Sasha, Charlotte and Nia

None of them are good babyfaces


----------



## Hawkke

Do you know how nice it is to see a title match where the outcome isn't insultingly obvious? I mean where it isn't stomach turningly forced. Where, yeah you can probably guess the outcome, but there is no superman booking in the way? It's like a whole new show, a fresh wind through the programming, Damn I hope they keep at least that small bit for forward momentum to better shows on track, seriously!


----------



## The_It_Factor

I can't handle this commentator's accent.

DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE!!!


----------



## Ronzilla

LOOKS LIKE ROMAN"S COMING BACK TO CLEAN HOUSE


----------



## SAMCRO

Ambrose has no sold the superplex 2 nights in a row, Jesus....


----------



## TwistedLogic

Battleground title match: Smackdown vs Raw vs Raw vs fuck you I hate you Vince McMahon jk you're the GOAT but I fucking hate you so much


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

ShowStopper said:


> Because they're not. Shit has changed over the past 30 days..


Have they? Rollins just got pinned clean by Ambrose. If anyone is holding that belt on Raw, it's Roman.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

On a positive note, the new SmackDown set looked good... :heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheLooseCanon said:


> Then why didn't they put Styles or Cena on RAW if something has changed?
> 
> RAW is still the A show even though I dislike the roster.
> 
> Vince has put Reigns as the clear top babyface on the A show. The next babyface is Cesaro.


Because this whole brand split happened because USA was pissed about SD's ratings. They have to try to balance it out somehow. Reigns is going to come back to nuclear heat, more than ever before. Good luck to them trying to keep him face..


----------



## From Death Valley

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean??? LOL, I think he's more important than ADR at least :lol


Yeah, Ambrose I forgot he got drafted I'm kinda exhausted from watching this bullshit draft. 

But I'll place Ambrose in the top 3 then styles and the rest.


----------



## LaMelo

I can't believe I let myself look forward to the draft.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razzathereaver

Wow, after all the fuckery of last night I'm genuinely surprised that this finish was clean as a whistle. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Asmodeus

Dear god, that was shit. No selling, Dean looked so dumb, Seth looked weaker than a kitten. Who the fuck booked that dumb crap?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dean-O continuing to look like a franchise player is always great in my book, especially alongside Bryan D and Shane-O. 

But roud at a Buff King Dedede sign of all things in the front row. God bless that dude, because the King really could use some kind of improvements due to how gutted he's become in Super Smash Bros. 3D / U.


----------



## imthegame19

EL SHIV said:


> :lol Dean wins clean. :ambrose5


LOL so much for WWE not believing in Ambrose. I been telling people over the last week. That this week was about getting Ambrose over and making him a star. So he can be a top guy on the Smackdown roster. I bet he pins Reigns at the PPV as well.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I don't know why people are surprised or bitching.

Ambrose finally beat Seth, the story is over for now.


----------



## StylesP1

Graves gonna get drafted to Smackdown while doing this show.


----------



## Even Flow

Renee :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Have they? Rollins just got pinned clean by Ambrose. If anyone is holding that belt on Raw, it's Roman.


It's his first loss since coming back two months ago. Dean's not holding onto that title long with Cena, AJ, and Orton on that show. Good chance he loses Sunday, too..


----------



## wwetna1

Why would you makw a new set when you are not a separate entity. Makes no sense to change anything to Monday after battleground


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I guess we will see what they say on the Network about the rest of the draft picks.


----------



## SpikeDudley

SAMCRO said:


> Ambrose has no sold the superplex 2 nights in a row, Jesus....


He might be legit the worst guy on the roster... If he wasn't lucky enough to be in the shield he would have been fired a long time ago


----------



## SAMCRO

I wish they'd stop putting Lita on these panels, she always fucks up.


----------



## Even Flow

Lita looks hot too.


----------



## V-Trigger

Roman is going over after a fucking suspension. *Unreal.*


----------



## LaMelo

I can't even enjoy the rest of the draft.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

I think they needed that clean win there, mainly cos of the fuckery that went down with the match on Raw. People would have bitched just as hard had they gone with another bullshit finish tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Average show. I'll withhold judgment on the two brands until I see how good/bad they are.


----------



## AngryConsumer

If the ending of Smackdown wasn't as clear-cut of a sign that Reigns wins the title back at Battleground, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Even Flow

Oh and since Anderson & Gallows have been drafted to Raw, hopefully they win the Tag Titles at Summerslam.


----------



## Steve Black Man

So Rollins is back in Steph's good graces, is cheating, and is losing clean on free TV again?

So long well booked, tweener-ish Rollins. Welcome back chickenshit heel Rollins.

ffs


----------



## Chrome

Decent enough show I suppose. Some of the picks were kinda weird though. Title match was solid but should've been longer.


----------



## SAMCRO

Booker legit looks like he super glued a ball of yarn to the back of his head.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AngryConsumer said:


> If the ending of Smackdown wasn't as clear-cut of a sign that Reigns wins the title back at Battleground, then I don't know what is.


No way he wins it back, he is in the dog house now


----------



## Mox Girl

SpikeDudley said:


> He might be legit the worst guy on the roster... If he wasn't lucky enough to be in the shield he would have been fired a long time ago


Oh look, Straw Hat has some competition as to who is the saltiest Dean hater on WF now :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Can these people shut up and start the drafts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They have fucked both shows really.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Reigns is winning on Sunday. Good luck to any of you who have favorites other than Reigns on RAW. I feel for you.

I'm lucky that both Ambrose and Wyatt are on SD so I'll never have to watch that hack again.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

This whole draft doesn't seem very well planned out.


----------



## Lyanna

I have no problem with Dean getting the clean win here, however, WWE kinda cornered themselves into a wall, probably the best approach would be to have Dean walk out still champ out of Battleground, God forbid they'd even consider Roman


----------



## Ronzilla

didn't even recognized Neville btw holy shit


----------



## Fufflefuff

Another big L for SD if Ambrose drops the title so quickly.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh look, Straw Hat has some competition as to who is the saltiest Dean hater on WF now :lol


Have fun being a fan of the guy who throws popcorn at people and has banged a mannequin with a screwdriver


----------



## mattheel

Headliner said:


> It will stay on SD. Dean will retain at BG and Rollins will be named World Champ for Raw on Monday.


I think you're 100% wrong. Even if Dean retains by pinning Roman, they're not just gonna name Seth the Raw Champ. 

It's way more likely that they keep the established title on Raw. I doubt that they have Seth put over Dean so clean so quickly after his return to not give him another big win.


----------



## Natecore

Tom Phillips not asking idiotic questions to Neville!

Way to go, WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

How does WWE tell the story of a Bayley call-up IF she doesn't get drafted (assuming it's not shown on the Network) and she IS the mystery partner of Sasha Banks'?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

imthegame19 said:


> LOL so much for WWE not believing in Ambrose. I been telling people over the last week. That this week was about getting Ambrose over and making him a star. So he can be a top guy on the Smackdown roster. I bet he pins Reigns at the PPV as well.


He needs to win. Reigns better not be rewarded for his personal failings. :cuss:


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This whole draft doesn't seem very well planned out.


Vince probably made last second changes


----------



## SAMCRO

Those tattoos on Graves neck is so fucking ugly, why would you cover your neck in tattoos?


----------



## Bojack

Can we trade please? 

RAW you can have Ziggler in exchange for Owens.


----------



## Tommy-V

Those two hours went by quick.


----------



## bmp487

I will laugh my ass off at the IWC butthurt if Reigns wins on Sunday. I'm rooting for Rollins, but I would like Reigns as a heel champion as well. As long as Ambrose doesn't retain, I'll be happy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman is winning the belt and probably feud with Jericho next to get him away from Seth ASAP.


----------



## Mainboy

AngryConsumer said:


> If the ending of Smackdown wasn't as clear-cut of a sign that Reigns wins the title back at Battleground, then I don't know what is.


If that happens other wrestlers have every right to complain.


----------



## birthday_massacre

EL SHIV said:


> He needs to win. Reigns better not be rewarded for his personal failings. :cuss:


Reigns will probably take the pin


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Those tattoos on Graves neck is so fucking ugly, why would you cover your neck in tattoos?


Because its his neck


----------



## Mox Girl

SpikeDudley said:


> Have fun being a fan of the guy who throws popcorn at people and has banged a mannequin with a screwdriver


I'm sorry, was that supposed to be insulting? Nice try :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1

Was Neville standing on a bucket for that interview? 

The dude is like 5'5" :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This whole draft doesn't seem very well planned out.


It wasn't "planned out" 30 minutes prior to going live. :HA


----------



## SpikeDudley

So is Cesaro really the top true face on RAW? Reignd has been tweener since Wrestlemania and I doubt they push him as face after the suspension. 

Rollins should be turning face at BG


----------



## Headliner

mattheel said:


> I think you're 100% wrong. Even if Dean retains by pinning Roman, they're not just gonna name Seth the Raw Champ.
> 
> It's way more likely that they keep the established title on Raw. I doubt that they have Seth put over Dean so clean so quickly after his return to not give him another big win.


I don't believe they would give Dean a 1 month title run. That's a waste of the MITB contract.

Did you forget what happened in 2002? The established title went to SD.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I've gone from being kinda interested in RAW, watching a couple of episodes every now and then, to not being interested in either one of the turds WWE shits out. 

This Draft has been a monumental failure. Could have been pretty cool, but no. They've damaged both brands and I give the split a year _max_.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jamaica said:


> Can we trade please?
> 
> RAW you can have Ziggler in exchange for Owens.


I'll trade Ziggler, Corbin and the obvious future pick of Kane (to offset Big Show on RAW) for Owens.


----------



## SpeedStick

If Rollins or Reigns win then is Reigns vs Rollins at summerslam , if Ambrose win then what? Elimination Chamber on Summerslam for the belt Cena, Styles, Ambrose, Del Rio


----------



## Bojack

Golden Truth > Usos. 

Welp I'll admit. Smackdown took that L.


----------



## StylesP1

I have to put up with the Usos on Smackdown.....god dammit.


----------



## Ronzilla

Usos to Smack and Golden Truth to RAW


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Golden Truth for Raw, Usos for Smackdown.


----------



## Master Bate

The Usos Vs American Alpha could make for some good matches not gonna lie.


----------



## Even Flow

Golden Truth for Raw :lmao

Usos to SD


----------



## From Death Valley

Any draft pick yet? I can't watch the rest of it I don't longer have the network :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

AngryConsumer said:


> It wasn't "planned out" 30 minutes prior to going live. :HA


Yeah i heard they had no idea who from NXT was getting drafted an hour before the show except for Balor.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fucking Usos.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Jamaica said:


> Can we trade please?
> 
> RAW you can have Ziggler in exchange for Owens.


RAW would be getting robbed in this trade.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They took the 4 reasons I still watched their main shows (Styles, Rollins, Owens, Becky) and split them into 2 shows.

They are really wanting people to tune out.


----------



## ellthom

someone tell me why i should watch Raw now?

Reigns beating all comers
Big Show squashing new talent
The commentary continuing to suck
Sheamus putting people to sleep,

I feel sorry for Owens man aint getting tha title on the Reigns show


----------



## Ronzilla

KANE TO SMACKDOWN..shocker..not worth my caps though..Paige to RAW wth


----------



## StylesP1

I wanted Paige on SD!!!! Noooooo


----------



## Bojack

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. FUCK SAKE. 

PAIGE NO. :vincecry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Titus on RAW.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Paige on Raw!!!


----------



## juiceGLC

Sasha, charlotte, Nia, and Paige... gonna be good.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Paige on Raw, SD still only has Becky and Natalya.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So Raw gets Paige,Sasha and Charlotte.

Poor Becky.


----------



## birthday_massacre

they put paige on RAW

WTF is Beckey by herself on SD lol


----------



## Lothario

imthegame19 said:


> LOL so much for WWE not believing in Ambrose. I been telling people over the last week. That this week was about getting Ambrose over and making him a star. So he can be a top guy on the Smackdown roster. I bet he pins Reigns at the PPV as well.


If they're still hanging onto the pipe dream of Reigns being Cena he will, but if they're not prepared to sink RAW like the fucking titanic, Reigns will eat the pin from Ambrose and they'll protect Seth who laid down for Dean tonight. Seth is going to be the guy fans back. Unless they hold RAW weekly in Pensacola, Florida, it won't even be close. Either way, Ambrose will go over Sunday as they're finally giving him a shot after two years of putting over those they wanted to make stars. The focus is on legitimizing him and the title, but I fully expect him to drop it to Styles by November at the latest.



Iirc, house shows after SS have him slotted against Bray and AJ against Orton. He'll get at least one successful defense vs Wyatt while they put AJ over as the top heel.


----------



## Griselda

YESSSSS! Paige on Raw! Sucks she's getting split from Del Rio though.


----------



## Even Flow

Titus for Raw. Kane to SD. Paige to Raw (interesting, thought she'd be drafted to SD with Del Rio)


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Paige and Del Rio have been split up. That relationship is not going to last much longer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I can live with Usos vs Alpha.


RAW just getting corny comedy teams. Golden Truth, Enzo/Cass, New Day. Fuck off.


----------



## Clique

I'm serious 
Can't Big Show and Kane sit their asses down and retire already?
They're DEATH


----------



## SpikeDudley

ellthom said:


> someone tell me why i should watch Raw now?
> 
> Reigns beating all comers
> Big Show squashing new talent
> The commentary continuing to suck
> Sheamus putting people to sleep,
> 
> I feel sorry for Owens man aint getting tha title on the Reigns show


Reigns isn't going anywhere 
Big Show hasn't went over anyone in years
No clue who's commentary yet
Sheamus well yeah you right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky is gonna dominate the SD women's Division. :lol


----------



## Jonasolsson96

So 


SD 
Cena
Styles
Orton
Ambrose
Bray


Raw
Reigns
Rollins
Balor w/club probably
Owens
Zayn
Cesaro


Not anywhere close to what I had in mind but pretty good split to be honest. Now lets get bayley and Joe on smackdown and its pretty damn good


----------



## peowulf

Could this be any more stupid and random? Who in their right minds would pick Golden Truth and Titus over Usos and Kane (and before Paige). Geez.


----------



## Even Flow

Teasing Nia/Paige feud.


----------



## imthegame19

EL SHIV said:


> He needs to win. Reigns better not be rewarded for his personal failings. :cuss:




Yeah, either way it was a huge win for Ambrose. Consider that nobody has beat Rollins in a WWE title match, until tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Coincidentally on the same show as Becky, lol so fucking phony, of course she ends up on the same show with the woman shes feuding with.


----------



## Griselda

I guess Becky is gonna be playing Pokemon Go around the ring.


----------



## Kabraxal

This draft has nuetered both shows... AND NXT, Really exposed the idiocy of this company. I think I need a break from all current wrestling. It just isn't fun right niw.


----------



## [email protected]

Whelp. Unless I'm missing something VERY major.....This entire draft has managed to do nothing other than reinforce the roles of these shows even MORE sharply.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Becky vs Nattie every week.

At least Becky owns a show.


----------



## Cesaro Section

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Good luck to any of you who have favorites other than Reigns on RAW. I feel for you.


Trust me, really put me off big time seeing Cesaro get drafted (Even after saying he'd rather goto Smackdown :laugh: :laugh )

All but confirmed now he will never get a chance from WWE. He'd have fit in well on Smackdown, and would have had alot of potentially awesome new, fresh matchups there but instead will end up doing same old bullshit Y2J/Owens/Zayn matchups they have been recycling for 2 months now. They made it loud and clear Smackdown was the secondary show, and he might have had a chance to do something there but now he'll just continue to be jobber fodder. Feels like I just got back from a break but might be time for another.

Let's just pray they highlight Rollins as the top face and don't just go back to the same bullshit that has failed for the last 2 years in a row now.


----------



## Abisial

Cesaro

WWE DEBUT: 1999

9 Time Tag Team Champ? 

thefaq?


----------



## juiceGLC

raw looks great.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

From Death Valley said:


> Any draft pick yet? I can't watch the rest of it I don't longer have the network :lmao


RAW: Golden Truth, Paige, Titus

SmackDown: Uso's, Kane


----------



## SpikeDudley

Kabraxal said:


> This draft has nuetered both shows... AND NXT, Really exposed the idiocy of this company. I think I need a break from all current wrestling. It just isn't fun right niw.


You have legit been saying this for over a year yet you're always here


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why has Raw got all the female talent? They got a big chunk on tv and even on the network draft they get Paige. Wtf?


----------



## Swissblade

Cesaro Section said:


> Trust me, really put me off big time seeing Cesaro get drafted (Even after saying he'd rather goto Smackdown :laugh: :laugh)
> 
> All but confirmed now he will never get a chance from WWE. He'd have fit in well on Smackdown, and would have had alot of potentially awesome new, fresh matchups there but instead will end up doing same old bullshit Y2J/Owens/Zayn matchups they have been recycling for 2 months now, and being jobber fodder.


Here's hoping we get Rusev vs. Cesaro for the US title.


----------



## bmp487

Why is Cesaro whining so much when he has such a perfect view of Jojo's tits!


----------



## SpeedStick

WWE doesn't like Del Rio & Paige relationship


----------



## Master Bate

I hope Del Rio goes face, and becomes I.C Champion soon.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Cesaro is completely taking a giant shit on the company on the Network! :mark:


----------



## juiceGLC

r-truth channeling his inner joey ryan with the lollipop


----------



## SAMCRO

Cesaro cut a really great fucking promo right there. Speaking the truth saying the show should be about the wrestlers not about the bosses and their drama.


----------



## wwetna1

This interview shows why cesaro is on raw in a midcard over sd as the sixth guy. He has no personality or mic skills


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AJ Styles is our savior for a face of a show that don't suck ass.


Poor Owens.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Paige is on motherfucking Raw with my 2 other favorites Sasha and Charlotte. The wrestling woman goddesses were on my side tonight. :tucky aige: *


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The Draft makes no sense because it's not believable. Shane and Bryan wouldn't just let the women's talent that RAW's getting slip through their fingers without a fight. 

"You can fucking keep those other bitches, Steph! We just want Becky to be on our show, all by herself!"

It's stupid beyond belief. It should have been a random lottery or something.


----------



## peowulf

Shouldn't Darren Young and Zack Ryder be drafted before Titus O'Neill? They're the contenders for the midcard titles and are competing this Sunday on ppv. Eh, why do I even bother.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Cesaro wanted to be on Smackdown. Which would've been good for both, but oh well I guess.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Cesaro cut a really great fucking promo right there. Speaking the truth.


He stuttered throughout the whole last part, tripling on words, saying um and so on


----------



## Master Bate

You know if R-Truth went heel again, it would make for some much watch TV.


----------



## wkc_23

Cesaro ain't 280 :lol :lol


----------



## StylesP1

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why has Raw got all the female talent? They got a big chunk on tv and even on the network draft they get Paige. Wtf?


All it takes is a Bayley or Asuka pick for SD. Then fill it out with Summer Rae and a couple others. No problem. Becky is the most talented woman in the company, she will be headlining the division. So glad Sasha's boring ass isnt on SD.


----------



## birthday_massacre

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The Draft makes no sense because it's not believable. Shane and Bryan wouldn't just let the women's talent that RAW's getting slip through their fingers without a fight.
> 
> "You can fucking keep those other bitches, Steph! We just want Becky to be on our show, all by herself!"
> 
> It's stupid beyond belief. It should have been a random lottery or something.


It would be one thing if Raw had the womens title hten just let SD have the NXT womens title.

But it makes no sense at how lopsided it is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ShadowKiller said:


> Here's hoping we get Rusev vs. Cesaro for the US title.


Now that would be great. :fuckyeah


----------



## SpeedStick

Cesaro looking to get fired or a work?


----------



## From Death Valley

What did cesaro said?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

This draft sucked.The other 30 picks on the Network aren't even worth my time.


Also,Nia Jax?Really?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Can they stop talking with Golden Truth nobody cares.


----------



## birthday_massacre

StylesP1 said:


> All it takes is a Bayley or Asuka pick for SD. Then fill it out with Summer Rae and a couple others. No problem. Becky is the most talented woman in the company, she will be headlining the division. So glad Sasha's boring ass isnt on SD.


They better get both.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Architect-Rollins said:


> Cesaro wanted to be on Smackdown. Which would've been good for both, but oh well I guess.


He and Owens both should've went to SD imo.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Horrible draft. Horrible show. Horrible rosters.

Won't be watching either show. :mj2


----------



## StylesP1

Just thought of something. Enzo and Cass and the Club is on Raw. Styles and Cena on SD. Is it possible that both tag teams turn on their partner at Battleground? Hmmmm


----------



## wkc_23

Debut 1999.. 280... 9 time tag champ :westbrook5


----------



## The True Believer

"WWE Debut: 1999"

WTH? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The Draft makes no sense because it's not believable. Shane and Bryan wouldn't just let the women's talent that RAW's getting slip through their fingers without a fight.
> 
> "You can fucking keep those other bitches, Steph! We just want Becky to be on our show, all by herself!"
> 
> It's stupid beyond belief. It should have been a random lottery or something.


Steph basically flaunted they would sign cruiserweight guys. Why cant they sign women for SD to counter? Nxt also still has 3 picks which they could burn on Alexa, Bayley, and Carmella. They could even sign Nikki as a free agent


----------



## Even Flow

Darren Young to Raw, ugh


----------



## Master Bate

Why do you take Kalisto from the cruiser weight division? What?


----------



## bmp487

lmao Kalisto on SD. This just keeps getting more lopsided.


----------



## Bojack

welp. 

smackdown stays losing. jesus.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WTF Kalisto to SD with no CW divison

WTF are they thinking


----------



## safc-scotty

Kalisto on Smackdown, therefore not in the CW division :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

wwetna1 said:


> He stuttered throughout the whole last part, tripling on words, saying um and so on


I don't care, what he said was great, he spoke the truth and it was beautiful. He even said he's not the best talker and stumbles on some words cause he speaks 5 languages.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Did they forget Raw has the cruiserweight divison.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi on Smackdown hopefully she is back soon!


----------



## JDP2016

TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky vs Nattie every week.
> 
> At least Becky owns a show.


Like being the smartest kid in remedial school.


----------



## bmp487

Aww... Naomi and Uce are kept together. Good for them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So what's this about Cesaro wanting to be on Smackdown? Trade incoming? Trade Corbin.


----------



## juiceGLC

they mustve confused kalisto and sin cara.


----------



## Phaedra

they aint gonna draft anymore nxt talent now though eh? i mean they are announcing ascension and naomi etc. 

disappointing, they said they can draft six from the nxt roster that got hopes up of six nxt drafts and it looks like it'll be only three. annoying even.

and why oh why is the cruiserweight not on Raw?


----------



## Bojack

The ascenion. 

:Vince2


----------



## AngryConsumer

.... somebody explain to me, why in the blue hell does Kalisto not go to the brand with the revamped CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION?


----------



## SAMCRO

*The Ascension gets drafted* Renee- These draft picks are awesome. lol how can she say that with a straight face?


----------



## [email protected]

I understand that all of these people have to get drafted, just the way that it is. They are on the roster and therefor will be going somewhere. I haven't seen anything that says Smackdown will have any depth whatsoever. It needs something like Nakamura. I don't see him going anywhere but RAW with the way it's getting set up so far.


----------



## SpeedStick

All the mexican guys on smackdown , Do smackdown get better rating then RAW in Mexico?


----------



## wwetna1

Young is over so he can be on raw and if all fails fhey can team him and titus back up
Figured Kalisto would be raw bound and not Sin Cara, shocked they switched places
Naomi on sd adds a body and keeps her with her hubby
Swagger to raw smh unless if they do a he drops weight story
Ascnesion to sd


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> So what's this about Cesaro wanting to be on Smackdown? Trade incoming? Trade Corbin.


maybe trade Kalisto for Cesero


----------



## Honey Bucket

Looks like Cesaro's bio should have been Bubba Ray's.


----------



## [email protected]

Why is Kalisto going to SD if the CW division is on RAW?


----------



## Steve Black Man

So where are these other 3 NXT performers that were supposed to be drafted?


----------



## Headliner

Sometimes I feel like they randomly pick these choices out of a bag and tell the wrestler verbally to fuck himself in the process.


----------



## wwetna1

Dudley Boyz have most name value and should cut a promo on being disregarded


----------



## Even Flow

Push Del Rio as a main eventer again, plz.


----------



## AngryConsumer

ADR looks visibly pissed... No Paige, perro.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AngryConsumer said:


> .... somebody explain to me, why in the blue hell does Kalisto not go to the brand with the revamped CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION?


Vince is dumb


----------



## Master Bate

At least Usos are split from Roman again. They actually put on good matches imo.


----------



## Mra22

This draft show on the network is boring


----------



## [email protected]

Del Rio really is likable(for me).


----------



## Natecore

I'm marking out for this network draft show. So refreshing watching UNSCRIPTED PROMOS!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Wait why hasn't Zack Ryder being picked but the Ascension has he could become the US title....


----------



## StylesP1

[email protected] said:


> I understand that all of these people have to get drafted, just the way that it is. They are on the roster and therefor will be going somewhere. I haven't seen anything that says Smackdown will have any depth whatsoever. It needs something like Nakamura. I don't see him going anywhere but RAW with the way it's getting set up so far.


Ambrose 
Styles
Cena
Orton
Bray
ADR(misused on Raw)
American Alpha
Becky
Miz (IC Champ)
Ziggler(Terribly misused on Raw)
Natalya
Usos
Ascension
Corbin

What do you mean no depth? And the draft isnt over. We dont know the full rosters. Give me the SD roster on a 2 hour show with Ranallo over Raw's roster on a 3 hour show with Cole and JBL.


----------



## Zigberg

The Uso's are truly unbearable.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Do these wrestlers find out where they are going? Unless this is great acting a lot look pretty pissed


----------



## SAMCRO

I still don't see how Strowman and Rowan survive without Bray, no mic skills or ring skills. Those guys are pretty much useless without Bray.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I like Smackdown's tag division. A bunch of guys that looks like teams.

RAW has comedy teams.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Steve Black Man said:


> So where are these other 3 NXT performers that were supposed to be drafted?


Probably not huge names if they're getting drafted on the network show. I'm thinking Tye Dillinger is one of them. That guy deserves to finally make the main roster. But not sure the rest.


----------



## juiceGLC

Zigberg said:


> The Uso's are truly unbearable.


corniest team


----------



## peowulf

Honey Bucket said:


> Looks like Cesaro's bio should have been Bubba Ray's.


Are the Dudley Boyz on the draft? And they picked the Ascension over them? There are no words really.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

"THE FANS HATE HIM"

:lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I'm still wondering where 'Taker will stay.




And this draft didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## LifeOfRyan

Cesaro heel turn so you've only got Titus and Reigns to cheer for.... oh and now Darren Young too (who they'll no doubt make Intercontinental champion so Smackdown have fuck all left after Background, should the wwe championship change hands too).


----------



## ShadowSucks92

From Death Valley said:


> What did cesaro said?


Basically he wanted to go to SmackDown since they said it would be about the wrestling and he wasn't happy when JoJo asked how does he think Mick Foley and Stephanie will co-exist and he said he doesn't care because that shouldn't matter to people, what should matter is what happens in the ring and that's how he does his talking and why he delivers every single night


----------



## wwetna1

ItsaNewDay said:


> At least Usos are split from Roman again. They actually put on good matches imo.


They can work a match. They do what they do and get fans invovled especially on live events.. I would add the Dudley Boyz to SD too


----------



## Lothario

I love the butthurt from the mental midgets who just knew for certain Dean was dropping the title tonight. Kinda hate I wasn't petty enough to actually bookmark the quotes. If you're angry tonight, I can't wait to watch the tears flow on Sunday. :lmao They're finally pushing a baby face that's treated like one and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Vince 'bout to make Titus O'Neil's life a living hell on Raw. :HA


----------



## wwetna1

Think SD adds Henry too


----------



## [email protected]

Titus really is top notch.


----------



## Afrolatino

I can't believe Paige got to go to Raw, she will be beyond buried by all the female turds there.:frown2:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Oh Booker, we started hating Uso's long before Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Either they have booked a fake trade (would be cool) for Cesaro to act like an NBA player that demands a trade.

OR

LOL Heel Turn so Roman can be the only babyface.


----------



## SAMCRO

So why did they announce 6 wrestlers from NXT if they was only gonna draft 3? SD desperately needs Bayley and Asuka. But then again that'll leave the NXT womens division kinda gutted.


----------



## wwetna1

They got this over, dont know how but damn they did


----------



## Natecore

I fucking love Backlund and DY!!!!

This is great.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

You guys are right,where in the fucking blue hell are the Dudleys?

Why pick the Ascension and the fucking Usos when you can Have the Dudleys?

And again,why pick Nia Jax when you have the whole Main Roster's and NXT's womens division to pick?

The fuck was Vince thinking when he booked this?


----------



## Mox Girl

Lothario said:


> I love the butthurt from the mental midgets who just knew for certain Dean was dropping the title tonight. Kinda hate I wasn't petty enough to actually bookmark the quotes. If you're angry tonight, I can't wait to watch the tears flow on Sunday. :lmao They're finally pushing a baby face that's treated like one and I couldn't be more pleased.


I really hope you're right 

If Dean does retain on Sunday, I won't be afraid to rub it in some's people faces....


----------



## Mra22

Young hitting on JoJo? Maybe he's finally gonna turn straight :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Paige is done really. She is on the same level as Alicia and Summer. She was picked right after Golden Truth LOL. I meam punishing her for Del Rio? Not hard to make that conclusion. He goes to SD, while Paige is on Raw. They need to release her, so she can go to a company who well treat her right. I Doubt she well put up with it for much longer, I am sure the travel well be hard too.


----------



## bmp487

Backlund looked like he wanted the D.


----------



## From Death Valley

Reigns or Rollins is winning Sunday. Smack Down is still getting a new title I wanna see Styles and Dean fight for it I would tune to SD religiously :lmao. Cena and Orton can take as much time off as they like as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## V-Trigger

Hello.... where are the 6 picks from NXT?


----------



## juiceGLC

dudleyz on raw LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Basically he wanted to go to SmackDown since they said it would be about the wrestling and he wasn't happy when JoJo asked how does he think Mick Foley and Stephanie will co-exist and he said he doesn't care because that shouldn't matter to people, what should matter is what happens in the ring and that's how he does his talking and why he delivers every single night


Im sure its a work because they know where they are going.

It will probably get him traded.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Drafting Kalisto away from the Cruiserweight division. Fuck off, you retarded company. Just go out of business already.


----------



## [email protected]

Dudleyz to RAW *sigh* and Zack to Smackdown....I guess that one could work down the road. He's worked his ass off to stay around.


----------



## Master Bate

But.. But... 

Bully Ray.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Liger!Liger! said:


> The fuck was Vince thinking when he booked this?


Have you watched the product the last few years? He's an out of touch, senile old man. I thought he did rather well all things considered.


----------



## Even Flow

They didn't split the Dudley's, mistake.


----------



## AngryConsumer

How many women they plan on putting on Raw?!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

3ku1 said:


> Paige is done really. She is on the same level as Alicia and Summer. She was picked right after Golden Truth LOL. I meam punishing her for Del Rio? Not hard to make that conclusion. He goes to SD, while Paige is on Raw. They need to release her, so she can go to a company who well treat her right. I Doubt she well put up with it for much longer, I am sure the travel well be hard too.


Are you telling me Alicia Fox is still under contract?Jesus Christ.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Zack Ryder on Smackdown and Summer Rae on Raw.


----------



## bmp487

Queen Butterface to RAW


----------



## SAMCRO

Summer also to Raw lol Jesus can SD get some female talent? Please?


----------



## Ronzilla

Apollo to Shmack dOwwwn


----------



## Even Flow

Figured SD would get Apollo Crews.


----------



## wwetna1

3 BFF's on raw


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Man Summer would of been a good underrated pick for Smackdown but no she is on Raw to do nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

How did Crews get drafted that late


----------



## SpeedStick

AngryConsumer said:


> How many women they plan on putting on Raw?!


Well the belt is on RAW


----------



## juiceGLC

ALEXA BLISS YES


----------



## Bojack

Finally something decent for smackdown.


----------



## AngryConsumer

BLISS on SMACKDOWN! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD got Kane.

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow

Alexa Bliss. Bayley is FUCKED.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Alexa Bliss on Smackdown!!!


----------



## Master Bate

Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss on the same show.


kada


----------



## Phaedra

wow, Bliss to Smackdown, awesome.


----------



## wwetna1

Bliss on SD hells yeah


----------



## Ronzilla

Alexa BLISSSS


----------



## V-Trigger

LOL no Bayley.


----------



## juiceGLC

wait shes on sd? goddammit


----------



## SAMCRO

Fucking finally! Alexa fucking Bliss, so glad shes on SD, they really needed her.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

BLISS AND CREWS ON SMACKDOWN!

BAH GAWD! GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## Steve Black Man

ALEXA BLISS!!!!!!


----------



## StylesP1

Becky
Natalya
Alexa Bliss
Naomi

LOVE IT

Still 2 more NXT picks coming. Hopefully Asuka or Bayley to Smackdown. Aries to Smackdown would be great as well. I don't see them bringing up Joe or Nakamura. They would have been announced on TV obviously.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Fuck you she is one of those top 6 when Nakamura, Itami, Roode, Aries, Joe, And Bailey were not drafted FFS


----------



## Kabraxal

Alexa v Becky can be good I guess.... But that can't go a thousand rematches. Christ.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I love how people are saying Smackdown is the work rate show.

Raw is the "this stuff will be on Wrestlemania" show and Smackdown is the "we don't feel like booking this shit" show.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Alexa Bliss to SD. Guessing Dillinger & Mojo from NXT since we're so far in. Really can't believe Joe would get picked this late


----------



## Bojack

Kalisto cutting a promo 

:Rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ShowStopper said:


> SD got Kane.
> 
> :lmao


Thought that would be obvious, as they always offset Big Show.

Need a big guy on both shows. :vince3


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I had a feeling Alexa would get drafted.


----------



## wwetna1

birthday_massacre said:


> Fuck you she is one of those top 6 when Nakamura, Itami, Roode, Aries, Joe, And Bailey were not drafted FFS


Only Joe and Bayley earned the call up


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

LMAO KALISTO RAN AWAY FROM A PROMO


----------



## Ronzilla

make a good lucha thing ... LMFAO thanks Kalisto


----------



## Master Bate

And that was Kalisto's best promo lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins

I wonder if Bayley is Sasha's surprise partner for BG then. Because I can't see why they wouldn't bring her on the main roster at this point. She has nothing left to do down in NXT. Especially now with Nia and Alexa being drafted...


----------



## Natecore

I wanted Bully Ray damnit. Break up the Dudleys.


----------



## Even Flow

So looks like we're seeing a Corbin/Kalisto feud.


----------



## SpeedStick

Sunday spoilers USA title to smackdown, IC title to RAW... Just look at the picks


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Another nonsense in this drafticking Roman Reigns.


Dude,If I was the lead guy of a brand I wouldn't get someone known for failing drug tests.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Stop giving Kalisto a mic move him to Raw and just let him flip.


----------



## birthday_massacre

No way Kalisto stays on SD

He is 170 LBS and the weight for CW tops out at 205 WTF


----------



## Clique

Kalisto tripping all over his words. Terrible


----------



## SAMCRO

Kalisto, never talk again. Jesus what an abomination of a promo, dude didn't know what the hell he was trying to say. Can someone quote word for word what he said please? lol. Dude literally looked as if he ran away from the promo at the end there out of shame.


----------



## Tommy-V

ALEXA ON THE MAIN ROSTER!

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## ironcladd1

:lol at Kalisto

Botchamania moment


----------



## StylesP1

SpeedStick said:


> Well the belt is on RAW


One belt is on Raw. Expect another for Smackdown.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Big Show, Henry, Sheamus on RAW. :vince3


Bliss and Becky together!


----------



## [email protected]

StylesP1 said:


> Ambrose
> Styles
> Cena
> Orton
> Bray
> ADR(misused on Raw)
> American Alpha
> Becky
> Miz (IC Champ)
> Ziggler(Terribly misused on Raw)
> Natalya
> Usos
> Ascension
> Corbin
> 
> What do you mean no depth? And the draft isnt over. We dont know the full rosters. Give me the SD roster on a 2 hour show with Ranallo over Raw's roster on a 3 hour show with Cole and JBL.


1 likable tag team. 1.5 likable women. I'm not speaking it as a fact. It's my opinion. I think that SD will maintain incredible main events, very good opens, and struggle at the 1 hour mark.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Ronzilla said:


> Apollo to Shmack dOwwwn



He's probably just happy to be there


----------



## Ronzilla

looking forward to the Kalisto thing!


----------



## AngryConsumer

The final NXT picks will likely consist of Dillenger, Mojo, and/or Billie Kay.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Sin Cara botches in the ring and Kallisto botches on the mic. They were perfect for each other.


----------



## birthday_massacre

wwetna1 said:


> Only Joe and Bayley earned the call up


You are kidding right

How would they have not earned it over Bliss or Nia Jaxx?


----------



## V-Trigger

Where the *FUCK* is Bayley.


----------



## wwetna1

Kalisto, Crews, and Corbin better keep their ears open and absorb what they can

They just said they will only cross laths 4x a year after battleground thus confirming ppv split


----------



## AngryConsumer

Wyatt Family Split.


----------



## jorgovan21

Dammit. Ryder, Enzo and Cass on different shows! Blasphemy!


----------



## juiceGLC

RIP WYATT FAMILY


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Well fuck me. At least the women on SD can have a tag match now :lol


----------



## Natecore

Kalisto...I'm dead. Hahahaha


----------



## Stephleref

Strowman split from Bray.


----------



## Ronzilla

Braun to RAW what da eff bruh


----------



## birthday_massacre

they drafted Braun alone? WTF really ha ha ha

what a shit shoe this draft has been


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:lol they think Strowman can have a solo run.


----------



## wkc_23

Lucha thing?.. What kinda fucking promo was that.


----------



## Master Bate

Breezango have been great together. Good pick.


----------



## Kratosx23

birthday_massacre said:


> You are kidding right
> 
> How would they have not earned it over Bliss or Nia Jaxx?


Well, given Vince logic, super hot, and giant Samoan related to Dwayne dwarf incredibly over and marketable.


----------



## Even Flow

Strowman on Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Breezango on Smackdown


----------



## bmp487

lmao Billy & Chuck to SD


----------



## Afrolatino

Breezango got fresh air (Y)


----------



## Natecore

Shit, comedy trash tag team on SD.

fpalm


----------



## LifeOfRyan

SpeedStick said:


> Sunday spoilers USA title to smackdown, IC title to RAW... Just look at the picks


Yeah I thought the same thing.... 

Can easily see those two and the main title change hands at fucking battleground... surely not?


----------



## juiceGLC

HELL YES ALL RED EVERYTHING


----------



## Obese Turtle

Breeezango gonna job to the Uso's!


----------



## Clique

WWE are idiots. They should have kept the Wyatt Family together. NO ONE wants to see Strowman as a singles wrestler on Raw or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman vs Braun, Big Show, Sheamus, Rusev. :vince$


----------



## AngryConsumer

Eva Marie...... :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## WrestlingOracle

ShowStopper said:


> SD got Kane.
> 
> :lmao


I'll glady take Kane on SD in the specific circumstance. Great chemistry with Bryan and Shane and Kane had a highly entertaining feud so them weekly segments even if comedic should be great. Heck speaking for myself, if they gave mSD Rusev and to a far lesser extent Cesaro: I'd be almost solely a SD guy. Just me.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

fpalm


----------



## Dolorian

Eva Marie to SD


----------



## Bojack

HOLY SHIT EVA MARIE. 

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Time to BO-LIEVE again.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Hahahaha,that's Funny Steph,Mick.Can SD have an actual Women's Division now?Becky is good but Intergender matches have been gone for 20 years now,she needs women to wreslte her dammnit!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Eva? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ronzilla

EVA MARIE omg i'm not even excited at all..::crickets:: who cares


----------



## Stephleref

I see so Smackdown is gonna be the Eva Marie show.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp

is there going to be a Women's title on smackdown?


----------



## Master Bate

Eva Marie, Alexa Bliss, and Becky Lynch.

My body is ready.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Bo Dallas on Raw and Eva Marie on Smackdown.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Holy fuck is Becky being punished or something she is not in the show with Paige, Charlotte and Sasha and is stuck with Eva Marie.


----------



## wwetna1

birthday_massacre said:


> wwetna1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Joe and Bayley earned the call up
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding right
> 
> How would they have not earned it over Bliss or Nia Jaxx?
Click to expand...

What has Roode earned? Nothing
Aries? Was getting crickets to Jose and the takeover match 
Itami? Nothign but an ir spot 
Nakamura? Logically he gets the belt off joe but raw/sd wont mark out for him and sing his theme and his english needs work 

Alexa has put in years and she has a bigger personality than most the roster. Nia has a unique look, improved quick and fits a role


----------



## Even Flow

Primo & Epico :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Jesus fuck what a disaster? Eva to fuck up the women's division with Naomi on SD..........


----------



## wkc_23

Eva "x-pac heat" Marie


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Natecore said:


> Shit, comedy trash tag team on SD.
> 
> fpalm


damn it


----------



## ShadowSucks92




----------



## Steve Black Man

EVA MARIE TO SMACKDOWN!!!!!

Enjoy seeing Becky job to "All Red Everything" :lol


----------



## SpeedStick

Clique said:


> WWE are idiots. They should have kept the Wyatt Family together. NO ONE wants to see Strowman as a singles wrestler on Raw or anywhere for that matter.


Remember the report that Vince wanted Strowman in the main event , Well on RAW you now have Strowman vs Lesnar, Reign, Goldberg


----------



## Master Bate

Smackdown actually has a decent tag roster

VaudeVillains
Usos
Fabreeze
AA
Ascension

if booked correctly maybe pretty good imo.


Edit: Too bad they've all been booked like shit for awhile though so it'll be tough.


----------



## Darren Criss

Eva and Alexa on SmackDown?

Poor Becky and Nattie

They will have to carry two untalented sluts


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Alexa and her supple apple bottom are coming to SmackDown! :mark:


----------



## juiceGLC

smackdown is getting the better late draft picks.


----------



## Even Flow

Does Eva count as a pick from NXT?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Where has Harper gone?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, Alexa has no real competition on SD. She's going to get the biggest push by default due to her appearance, athleticism, and excellent heel work. I do wish she got an NXT Women's title run, though.*


----------



## Obese Turtle

There definitely needs to be 2 tag titles, cuz SD's tag division looks pretty boss. Better than RAW's imo


----------



## Swissblade

FUCKING EVA GETS PICKED FOR SMACKDOWN BUT NOT CESARO?


----------



## Darren Criss

ItsaNewDay said:


> Smackdown actually has a decent tag roster
> 
> VaudeVillains
> Usos
> Fabreeze
> AA
> Ascension
> 
> if booked correctly maybe pretty good imo.


I like all the teams except Usos..


----------



## wwetna1

Vaudevilliians
Ascension 
Breezango 
Usos 
American Alpha 

Becky
Bliss
Eva 
Natalya 
Naomi

Those teams and women better make the most of their shot


----------



## LifeOfRyan

Of all the teams to split The Wyatts were the worst... and of all the Wyatts the worst one to remove from Bray is Braun.

Bray doing his "cult" routine with no1 stood behind him... nice


----------



## Clique

SpeedStick said:


> Remember the report that Vince wanted Strowman in the main event , Well on RAW you now have Strowman vs Lesnar, Reign, Goldberg


Good lord. The thought of those matches. :zeb


----------



## ellthom

Steve Black Man said:


> EVA MARIE TO SMACKDOWN!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy seeing Becky job to "All Red Everything" :lol


I dont know whats worse that or Reigns going through the raw roster 

what the hel am i supposed to watch lol


----------



## Tommy-V

I'm definitely going to watch Smackdown every week now :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, Alexa has no real competition on SD. She's going to get the biggest push by default due to her appearance and excellent heel work. I do wish she got an NXT Women's title run, though.*


Hell her mic work is so far above Natalya, Becky and Naomi


----------



## Darren Criss

At last Alexa isn't going to win any title on NXT or Raw, I'm fine


----------



## StylesP1

ItsaNewDay said:


> Smackdown actually has a decent tag roster
> 
> VaudeVillains
> Usos
> Fabreeze
> AA
> Ascension
> 
> if booked correctly maybe pretty good imo.
> 
> 
> Edit: Too bad they've all been booked like shit for awhile though so it'll be tough.


That's the thing. Especially with Breezango. Booked right, they have a really good tag team division. American Alpha alone makes it legit. They are just that great.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*WHY THE FUCK THEY CALLED UP EVA MARIE?*


----------



## Even Flow

WrestlingOracle said:


> Where has Harper gone?


Injured. Doesn't count as a draft pick.


----------



## Darren Criss

Everyone will be bored when Alexa gets her first push

She will be exposed a lot and finally people will see how bad she is


----------



## Obese Turtle

The Ascension needs to be pushed hard as the monster team for AA to dethrone eventually. Gonna be extremely hard, given what they've done to them, but maybe


----------



## wwetna1

Give me Carmella to SD and Mojo to SD


----------



## Tommy-V

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, Alexa has no real competition on SD. She's going to get the biggest push by default due to her appearance, athleticism, and excellent heel work. I do wish she got an NXT Women's title run, though.*


I was hoping that she would be the one to dethrone Asuka


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY FUCKING CALLED UP NIA JAX AND EVA MARIE


WHERE THE FUCK IS BAYLEY?

THAT'S A WASTE OF NXT PICK


I'M DONE WITH THIS COMPANY,WAKE ME UP AT SUMMERSLAM.


----------



## Darren Criss

I just want to know how prople wilk debut from NXT.

Will be there an "Special Draft" on NXT?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD got absolutely RAPED from a talent standpoint. I'm sorry, but wow. They had to help SD out more than they did. Awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tommy-V said:


> I was hoping that she would be the one to dethrone Asuka


 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *gets to hand out L's yet again. Asuka's reign of terror is now seemingly endless.*


----------



## Fufflefuff

Alexa is definitely lucky to end up on SD, although the SD women give off a serious feeling of "and all the rest!" and I'm basically expecting Alexa vs Becky until the end of time.


----------



## Tommy-V

Smackdown at least has the real tag teams.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Goddamn it! I love you, Bo! :mark:


----------



## Obese Turtle

Bo Daddy needs to lose a few lbs & be CW champ!


----------



## juiceGLC

bayley is gonna be Sasha's tag partner. stop worrying about NXT picks.


----------



## The High King

Well done WWE

Ye have managed to make Smackdown not just the B show but the C show
Smackdown now consists of

Those that have been buried beyond repair
the most lame tag teams
the jobbers
the guys that barely got air time
and they got cena

wanted smackdown to do well, but as shit as raw is it will still be better than smackdown


----------



## Abisial

Darren Criss said:


> Eva and Alexa on SmackDown?
> 
> Poor Becky and Nattie
> 
> They will have to carry two untalented sluts


Eva untalented? Oh yea. Alex? She's quite talented.


Sluts? How would you know lol


----------



## Master Bate

I think when it comes to actual match quality Smackdown is going to be a lot better.

I mean Raw you'll have Roman, Strowman, Big Show, Sheamus, Titus. A lot of boring main events on that side imo.

Though the midcard with Owens, Sami, Cesaro, Rusev, and Jericho should be good. Though a lot of those matches have been overdone.


----------



## Darren Criss

They should have called up Asuka and Bayley instand Nia and Eva/Alexa.

Asuka vs Bayley vs Asuka at Brooklyn
or Asuka vs Bayley and the title vacanted after the match


----------



## Mainboy

Tommy-V said:


> Smackdown at least has the real tag teams.


I'll be looking forward to seeing your signature every week


----------



## SpeedStick

ShowStopper said:


> SD got absolutely RAPED from a talent standpoint. I'm sorry, but wow. They had to help SD out more than they did. Awful.


Smackdown got good talent , but 2 hours with all those people??


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Alicia Fox on Raw


----------



## V-Trigger

Is it over?

What about the fucking 6 call ups from NXT.


----------



## From Death Valley

Did they just wasted an NXT slot on Eva Marie? :eagle


----------



## Abisial

MOJO! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

*HYPE!*


----------



## ironcladd1

Darren Criss said:


> Everyone will be bored when Alexa gets her first push
> 
> She will be exposed a lot and finally people will see how bad she is


There's nothing bad about that ass :datass


----------



## Ronzilla

MO JO RAWLEY fuq me tender


----------



## V-Trigger

LMFAO its fucking Mojo.


----------



## Master Bate

Ewww Mojo.

But then again Hype Bros! Another Tag team.


----------



## Even Flow

Mojo Rawley :lmao


----------



## The High King

From Death Valley said:


> Did they just wasted an NXT slot on Eva Marie? :eagle


what a coup for smackdown, that is rating right away - shakes head


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

This is fucking horrible I don't think I am going to watch any show now with them Mojo and Eva Marie picks........


----------



## Obese Turtle

They just fucked both shows by putting no credible main event faces on RAW alongside Reigns


----------



## Afrolatino

Great, Zack will be somewhat relevant again with his partner.


----------



## Mainboy

Carmella on smackdown


----------



## Zigberg

Mojo fucking Rawley.


----------



## Natecore

Hype Fuckin Bro's on SD!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Carmella on Smackdown!!!


----------



## Ronzilla

Carmella? dafuq


----------



## StylesP1

ShowStopper said:


> SD got absolutely RAPED from a talent standpoint. I'm sorry, but wow. They had to help SD out more than they did. Awful.


Disagree. Raw looks like shit compared to Smackdown. 

Remember, 3 hours compared to 2 hours. Smackdown doesn't need the numbers that Raw needs. They don't need the filler. 

Styles
Ambrose
Cena
Orton
Bray
American Alpha
Becky
Carmella
Alexa

Lesnar - never there
Rollins
Reigns - lol
Balor
Owens? Would he be the 5th biggest? 
Enzo and Cass
Charlotte
Sasha
Paige?

Give me Smackdown all the way. I won't watch a second of Raw.


----------



## V-Trigger

*TERRIBLE* call ups.


----------



## wwetna1

Fox to Raw and to babysit Paige
Rowan to back Wyatt on SD 
Dana with Charlotte still
Mojo to SD for the Hype Bros to give sd another over team
Axle wthout Slater makes no sense 
Carmella hottest chick in the sd ring badabing


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella to the main roster BEFORE Bayley? 

Now I'm really scratching my head.


----------



## Even Flow

Carmella :lmao

Bayley gets buried once again.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Mojo Rawley? One of the worst names ever.


----------



## juiceGLC

hope they keep the hype bros together even though they were drafted separately


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did they really split up carmela and Enzo and Cass

fuck you Vince


----------



## Abisial

BrotherNero said:


> Is it over?
> 
> What about the fucking 6 call ups from NXT.


Finn, Nia, Alexa, Carmella, Mojo, AA


----------



## Mainboy

Can see Bayley debuting on Sunday


----------



## TwistedLogic

Okay. I'll remove one of the sticks in my asshole. Becky gets Carmella and Alexa. She's no longer literally a rotting corpse.

Alpha is still fucked. Smackdown is still fucked. WWE is still fucked.


----------



## V-Trigger

No Joe Aries and Shinsuke.

Fuck that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

AngryConsumer said:


> Carmella to the main roster BEFORE Bayley?
> 
> Now I'm really scratching my head.


Bayley is most likely Sasha's surprise partner for Sunday. At this point it's the worst kept secret though.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Damn, Carmella without Enzo & Cass? Jeez


----------



## Afrolatino

What a stinker Stephanie is and always been...


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Smackdown will get worst than Superstars. :mj2

Poor Becky will have to carry Eva Marie :mj2

I'd rather watch fucking Smoky Mountain Wrestling :sodone


----------



## Jaydash

Wait, Slater never got drafted.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Bayley is probably getting the Battleground call up. She's not getting buried.


----------



## wwetna1

You miss her saying on breaking ground she didnt want to be just their manager. That wasnt fine with her as she feels she could do more.

Im happy for Carmella and Alexa. That last match they worked seemee to seal their call up


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Alexa Bliss
American Alpha
Carmella
Eva Marie
Finn Balor
Mojo Rawley
Nia Jax

WWE - 7 ≠ 6


----------



## Ronzilla

what about Undertaker or Rock?


----------



## Tommy-V

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *gets to hand out L's yet again. Asuka's reign of terror is now seemingly endless.*


Excluding Bayley, All the good options to take the title from her are now on the main roster.

Ridiculous fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon

OK, this draft fucking sucks.


----------



## Master Bate

I'm sure Bayley will be called up at Battleground to team up with Sasha, they don't want to spoil that at all.

Nakamura and Samoa Joe need to finish their feud in NXT before being called up I guess.

But man.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Lol. Mojo picked and Nakamura isn't :lol

I guess we're just throwing kayfabe completely out the window now.


----------



## Lavidavi35

No Bayley...Fuck this Company


----------



## From Death Valley

CW should be available for both shows is like Vince thinks he can get this to bring views to Raw because the guys on NXT has been selling arenas .


----------



## SpikeDudley

You guys realize this is a scripted sport and Bayley wasn't skipped over due to some kind of hate towards her right? They want to keep her in NXT for awhile until the perfect time to debut her will be. Seriously I think you are all like twelve some times


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Architect-Rollins said:


> Bayley is most likely Sasha's surprise partner for Sunday. At this point it's the worst kept secret though.


I really hope that is the case Bayley is ready for the main roster more than some of the others that they are bringing up. I'm gonna be sad if she doesn't debut soon. :frown2:


----------



## V-Trigger

Because if you are GM and you want an NXT talent, of course you pick mojo rawley before anyone else.


----------



## Asmodeus

EL SHIV said:


> He needs to win. Reigns better not be rewarded for his personal failings. :cuss:


In what way are fines, more frequent drug tests, and the loss of a month's pay a reward? 

Unless you truly believe that Leati Joseph Anoa'i cares more about carrying a plastic belt, while he plays the fictional character Roman Reigns, than he does about earning money for his real, personal family, I don't see how you could think he's getting rewarded in this situation.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Liger!Liger! said:


> Smackdown will get worst than Superstars. :mj2
> 
> Poor Becky will have to carry Eva Marie :mj2
> 
> I'd rather watch fucking Smoky Mountain Wrestling :sodone


Smoky was a very well booked, no nonsense, old school show for quite a while, so me too.


----------



## MEMS

Lol Mojo


----------



## birthday_massacre

PanopticonPrime said:


> Alexa Bliss
> American Alpha
> Carmella
> Eva Marie
> Finn Balor
> Mojo Rawley
> Nia Jax
> 
> WWE - 7 ≠ 6


They got 6 picks from NXT, tag teams count as one pick.

Too bad it was mostly jobbers or green as hell talent that got called up.


----------



## Even Flow

PanopticonPrime said:


> Alexa Bliss
> American Alpha
> Carmella
> Eva Marie
> Finn Balor
> Mojo Rawley
> Nia Jax
> 
> WWE - 7 ≠ 6


I think Eva is classed as a member of the main roster.


----------



## Mra22

Strowman didn't get drafted? Confusing


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Where did Mojo go to?


----------



## wwetna1

BrotherNero said:


> No Joe Aries and Shinsuke.
> 
> Fuck that.


Triple H wasnt letting nxt brand keyword brand get screwed without lube lol. He Already had his cwc poached. 

Tessa Blanchard and Velvet Sky get nxt deals imo now and we see Billie and Roice get the tv time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not excited for Naomi on SD. Alpha is going to dominate the tag division like Londrick did. :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Smackdown big roster where is the tv time for all those people , Smackdown going to 3 hours?


----------



## The High King

Jim Cornette and Vince Russo will finally agree on something and that is the WWE do not have a clue

Just when you thought Raw and Smackdown could not get any worse, it just did.

NXT is no the #1 show for them with Aries Joe, Nakamura, Bayley etc all still in NXT


----------



## Saiyanjin2

I liked all the NXT picks, the only that surprised me was Alexa bliss, only because I thought she was going to get a title run in NXT if Asuka and Bayley were drafted. I guess we will see Bayley after SS, or maybe she's Sasha's partner at battleground.


----------



## The True Believer

7 NXT picks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tommy-V said:


> Excluding Bayley, All the good options to take the title from her are now on the main roster.
> 
> Ridiculous fpalm


*At least I have almost no reason to watch NXT anymore(Nakamura is still there)*


----------



## StylesP1

Bayley to debut at Battleground to help Sasha...And then find out she is on Smackdown.


----------



## Master Bate

Mra22 said:


> Strowman didn't get drafted? Confusing


He's on RAW away from Bray.

But no Luke Harper though.


----------



## wwetna1

Even Flow said:


> PanopticonPrime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa Bliss
> American Alpha
> Carmella
> Eva Marie
> Finn Balor
> Mojo Rawley
> Nia Jax
> 
> WWE - 7 ≠ 6
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eva is classed as a member of the main roster.
Click to expand...

Yep has been since mania as a total divas member

Emma is a free agent. 

I would bet on nikki returning and possibly even brie with Cena and Bryan on SD.


----------



## jorgovan21

Only guy Raw didn't get that I wanted was Ryder. Hope he's traded or I can see his matches somewhere.


----------



## Vårmakos

bliss kada


----------



## finalnight

Poor Heath slater went undrafted.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Did they release Slater or something they forgot to draft him....

Can't believe The Perfect 10 didn't get drafted.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

obesebiscuit said:


> Smoky was a very well booked, no nonsense, old school show for quite a while, so me too.


I know.You think I was fucking joking?


----------



## Master Bate

Well that went exactly as expected honestly lol


----------



## wwetna1

Lmao I forgot slater could not be drafted according to wwe.com because of his injury


----------



## Mra22

ItsaNewDay said:


> He's on RAW away from Bray.
> 
> But no Luke Harper though.


Oh ok, that sucks I guess we are getting the original Wyatts back when Harper returns


----------



## Ronzilla

:jbutlerI have to admit, RAW did not improve in anyway..because while the one large improvement is Balor. they just lost half the roster lmfao..the common sense behind this someone please explain


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I understand some things to shore up with Nakamura before he gets here but no Joe? Guy came in with the ability to cut a good promo, came in a dependable worker, may not be in premium but since NXT has been in better shape and carrying himself as much more a threat/aggression like old Joe, experience and has some name recognition among fans in wrestling? I only watch the NXT specials but why no Joe I figured he'd be a quick call up. I always saw Bobby Roode when I watched TNA years ago as one of their most ready guys with some qualities of a young HHH so Im surprised not to see him too.


----------



## StylesP1

SpeedStick said:


> Smackdown big roster where is the tv time for all those people , Smackdown going to 3 hours?


No. It will be a properly paced 2 hour show without all the filler. All they need to do is book the talent right. Try to fix teams like Ascension from the damage that has been done to them.


----------



## From Death Valley

Is the draft over? Where did Harper and Rowan went


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Asmodeus said:


> In what way are fines, more frequent drug tests, and the loss of a month's pay a reward?
> 
> Unless you truly believe that Leati Joseph Anoa'i cares more about carrying a plastic belt, while he plays the fictional character Roman Reigns, than he does about earning money for for his real, personal family, I don't see how you could think he's getting rewarded in this situation.


Resuming his place in the top spot after completely failing the company would be a travesty. The push needs to be cooled for now.


----------



## Master Bate

Mra22 said:


> Oh ok, that sucks I guess we are getting the original Wyatts back when Harper returns


Yep. Get ready for some single Strowman matches lol. Guarantee Roman Vs Strowman is going to be main eventing.


----------



## Lothario

Did Cesaro shoot?! :lmao I loved that interview. Angry Cesaro with a chip on his shoulder. Interesting as he's ever been. He'll probably get punished for it whereas he'd have gotten pushed for it 17 years ago.


----------



## Natecore

STANDING FUCKING OVATION! That last hour of the draft special was just fucking brilliant!!!

I've never loved the WWE more. Whoever produced that needs to be given the company.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Liger!Liger! said:


> I know.You think I was fucking joking?


Idk, the way you said it made it sound like you thought it was shitty, but would still be a better watch.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I understand that Bayley is likely the surprise partner with Sasha Banks, but how do they justify her being brought up to the main roster while not being a draft selection?


----------



## StylesP1

Lothario said:


> Did Cesaro shoot?! :lmao


Everyone did. Those weren't scripted interviews for anyone. Which makes my head hurt thinking about Kalisto botching his own brain.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they actually think Eva is ready for the main roster?


----------



## Obese Turtle

StylesP1 said:


> No. It will be a properly paced 2 hour show without all the filler. All they need to do is book the talent right. Try to fix teams like Ascension from the damage that has been done to them.


That's a huge key. If they can rehab The Ascension, SD's tag division is the shit


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I still can't believe they wasted a draft pick on eva marie

I'D RATHER USE MY DRAFT PICK TO GET FUCKING MIKE CHIODA DAMMNIT!


----------



## SAMCRO

AngryConsumer said:


> I understand that Bayley is likely the surprise partner with Sasha Banks, but how do they justify her being brought up to the main roster while not being a draft selection?


Maybe they'll spin it like shes a late draft pick or something.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

obesebiscuit said:


> Idk, the way you said it made it sound like you thought it was shitty, but would still be a better watch.



When I say I'd rather watch something else than WWE,I'm usually not joking.


----------



## Natecore

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they actually think Eva is ready for the main roster?


Why not? It's now or never with her I think. You can't Invest in her forever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope this draft split splits the shit ratings in half.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Didn't they announce cruiser weights to be on Raw? Is that gonna be a separate smaller roster they haven't released yet? Or am I just making this up.


----------



## SpeedStick

From Death Valley said:


> Is the draft over? Where did Harper and Rowan went


Rowan when to Smackdown, Harper when undrated ,So now his a free agent could sign with any show


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Still no Bayley. 
Shit's getting ridiculous.



Liger!Liger! said:


> I still can't believe they wasted a draft pick on eva marie
> 
> I'D RATHER USE MY DRAFT PICK TO GET FUCKING MIKE CHIODA DAMMNIT!


An announcer draft pick would've been infinitely better. 
Mauro to RAW for instance. 
Eva Marie as a draft pick? That had to be a Mick Foley solo pick right there.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Natecore said:


> Why not? It's now or never with her I think. You can't Invest in her forever.


You can always fire her.AND THEY SHOULD!


----------



## StylesP1

obesebiscuit said:


> That's a huge key. If they can rehab The Ascension, SD's tag division is the shit


American Alpha
Hype Bros
Usos(not the worst when not with Roman)
Vaudvillains
Ascension
Breezango(Don't care what anyone says, these guys are on to something. Becoming entertaining as fuck)

I'm also a huge fan of the women. I didn't want Sasha as I find her boring and annoying. I did want Paige, though.

Becky Lynch
Alexa Bliss
Carmella
Natalya
Naomi
Eva Marie(bleh)

I'm thinking Bayley goes to Smackdown after she debuts to help Sasha at Battleground. That is an exciting and young group with match ups we haven't seen before. 

The main event and mid card title scene...

Styles
Cena
Orton
Bray
Ambrose
Miz
ADR
Ziggler
Corbin

Fuck Kalisto and Kane. 

Throw in 2 hours, Ranallo, and a lot less filler? The show I have been wanting for a long time right there. I will miss Rollins and that's it.


----------



## validreasoning

Mugging of Cena said:


> Didn't they announce cruiser weights to be on Raw? Is that gonna be a separate smaller roster they haven't released yet? Or am I just making this up.


They did but it won't happen till September. Winner of cw classic on September 14th will be crowned cw champion so don't expect anything from that division before then


----------



## kimino

Agreed, for a 2 hours show Smackdown doesnt look half bad, Raw needed the CW division. For me Smackdown is the must see show


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mugging of Cena said:


> Didn't they announce cruiser weights to be on Raw? Is that gonna be a separate smaller roster they haven't released yet? Or am I just making this up.


Anyone signed from the CWC will be in that division. I bet they announce the winner will be CW champion


----------



## Lothario

mattheel said:


> I think you're 100% wrong. Even if Dean retains by pinning Roman, they're not just gonna name Seth the Raw Champ.
> 
> It's way more likely that they keep the established title on Raw. I doubt that they have Seth put over Dean so clean so quickly after his return to not give him another big win.


No, he's 100% correct. Dean will pin Roman and a new title will be introduced on RAW. The caveat (and where youre correct) is Foley (being a face GM) isn't just handing it over to Seth. The tournament for the title will be made and end at SS with Seth & Reigns.


----------



## Asmodeus

EL SHIV said:


> Resuming his place in the top spot after completely failing the company would be a travesty. The push needs to be cooled for now.


He didn't get to resume his place, he's been suspended for the last month and unable to resume earning money at his job. He doesn't have the top spot while this is happening, he dropped the WWEWHC. If Ambrose starts selling merch like hot cakes, if it comes out the his arenas were sold out, he'll be the top guy now.


----------



## SAMCRO

Thank god Carmella is on SD, SD looking more like the up and coming women in the division.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone signed from the CWC will be in that division. I bet they announce the winner will be CW champion


Hmm that could be awesome. Depending on who they sign of course.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

AngryConsumer said:


> I understand that Bayley is likely the surprise partner with Sasha Banks, but how do they justify her being brought up to the main roster while not being a draft selection?


Because WWE Rule #421: Logic is unnecessary!








Referee Jazz Hands Batista can confirm this.

Also, being a surprise partner for a one-off match doesn't equal being called up to the main roster of either show permanently. They can let Bayley taste the big stage spotlight, then push her down to the minor leagues again. 

Just call the girl up already!


----------



## Obese Turtle

StylesP1 said:


> American Alpha
> Hype Bros
> Usos(not the worst when not with Roman)
> Vaudvillains
> Ascension
> Breezango(Don't care what anyone says, these guys are on to something. Becoming entertaining as fuck)
> 
> I'm also a huge fan of the women. I didn't want Sasha as I find her boring and annoying. I did want Paige, though.
> 
> Becky Lynch
> Alexa Bliss
> Carmella
> Natalya
> Naomi
> Eva Marie(bleh)
> 
> I'm thinking Bayley goes to Smackdown after she debuts to help Sasha at Battleground. That is an exciting and young group with match ups we haven't seen before.
> 
> The main event and mid card title scene...
> 
> Styles
> Cena
> Orton
> Bray
> Ambrose
> Miz
> ADR
> Ziggler
> Corbin
> 
> Fuck Kalisto and Kane.
> 
> Throw in 2 hours, Ranallo, and a lot less filler? The show I have been wanting for a long time right there. I will miss Rollins and that's it.


Rusev instead of Miz + Owens or Cesaro would've made it almost the perfect roster for me


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I've said that I don't think Vince likes Bayley's look and that's why she hasn't been called up, there have been 3 opportunities to call her up: the Diva's revolution, Raw after WM, and now the Draft, if she's not the mystery partner Sunday there are no more excuses to be made. Her career is done and consequently my WWE fandom is as well.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'd seriously like to know why Foley chooses to go around looking like a homeless hobo. Only guy on the planet whos loaded and chooses to look poor.


----------



## Lothario

God damn. Booker really doesn't sound like he likes Reigns at all. Insinuated he wasn't humble. The tension between he and Jay could have been cut with a knife. Poor Renee had to start talking about clothing to defuse the situation. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lothario said:


> God damn. Booker really doesn't sound like he likes Reigns at all. Insinuated he wasn't humble. The tension between he and Jimmy could have been cut with a knife. Poor Renee had to start talking about clothing to defuse the situation. :lol


Or could be teasing a heel turn. Since Reigns may be on the outs with Vince, maybe Vince won't care if he goes heel now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I guess those Jericho/Cesaro/KO/Sami midcard Raw matches are meant to last forever.


----------



## Mra22

SAMCRO said:


> I'd seriously like to know why Foley chooses to go around looking like a homeless hobo. Only guy on the planet whos loaded and chooses to look poor.


Save money ? Or just be himself regardless of the money ?


----------



## Mra22

birthday_massacre said:


> Or could be teasing a heel turn. Since Reigns may be on the outs with Vince, maybe Vince won't care if he goes heel now


Not sure Booker looked legit disgusted when talking about Reigns


----------



## SAMCRO

Mra22 said:


> Save money ? Or just be himself regardless of the money ?


I'm not saying he should dress in suits and go around in $1000 sunglasses and shit, i'm just saying get a hair cut, trim the beard and dress in some somewhat average looking clothes. Dude dresses like he got his whole wardrobe from the goodwill.


----------



## Lothario

birthday_massacre said:


> Or could be teasing a heel turn. Since Reigns may be on the outs with Vince, maybe Vince won't care if he goes heel now


It's possible. The right move is to pull the double turn with he and Seth but this company doesn't have the greatest track record when it comes to doing the right thing. Booker seemed legitimately put off by him, though. It was incredibly obvious and awkward and didn't at all feel like Booker was putting him over as a heel. That was genuine dislike.


----------



## Lothario

Just saw Kalisto's interview and he continues to reinforce the fact that he's the picture perfect example of a vanilla midget. Guy has no business going solo. He practically ran away outta embarrassment to end the interview.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

SAMCRO said:


> I'm not saying he should dress in suits and go around in $1000 sunglasses and shit, i'm just saying get a hair cut, trim the beard and dress in some somewhat average looking clothes. Dude dresses like he got his whole wardrobe from the goodwill.


I'm pretty sure he said something about it in one of his books.I just feel.


----------



## THANOS

Lothario said:


> It's possible. The right move is to pull the double turn with he and Seth but this company doesn't have the greatest track record when it comes to doing the right thing. Booker seemed legitimately put off by him, though. It was incredibly obvious and awkward and didn't at all feel like Booker was putting him over as a heel. That was genuine dislike.


Booker was a true treat to watch in that segment. :booklel


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Why didn't Emma get drafted?


----------



## goldengod

SAMCRO said:


> AngryConsumer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Bayley is likely the surprise partner with Sasha Banks, but how do they justify her being brought up to the main roster while not being a draft selection?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll spin it like shes a late draft pick or something.
Click to expand...

Or maybe like every other sport in the world, she was signed as a free agent. You know both brands can go off an sign people now, right?


----------



## Not Lying

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Why didn't Emma get drafted?


I'm hoping her return is a surprise and a big deal, I'll accept her not being drafted for a surprise attack on someone as a return.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Solf said:


> There's absolutely no one I give a fuck about on RAW but Rollins. Oh well, Smackdown will be good at least.


IKR? I feel so sorry for Seth right now 



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Wtf they're isn't enough Woman for them to be on 2 different brands.





Fufflefuff said:


> Stupid to split the women anyway. There's going to be like 5 on each show.


Yeah I feel like since RAW has the Cruserweight Division SmackDown! should have the Women's Division unless most of the NXT call ups are gonna be mostly women.



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Shane should draft Triple H to SmackDown to annoy Stephanie!


Triple H is excluded from the draft along with a Nikki Bella, Luke Harper and a couple of others.



SovereignVA said:


> Charlotte's entrance is lowkey sexy as hell.


dat splits :banderas



EL SHIV said:


> Sasha pinned clean. :damn





TheGeneticFreak said:


> Sasha actually lost a match.





JDP2016 said:


> Sasha finally suffers her first pin fall defeat?


Sasha marks be like "it was a handicap match! not a singles match! Camel Banks is still undefeated!" :lol



RapShepard said:


> Paige didn't get drafted she must of pissed someone off
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Considering she isn't even being used at house shows at this point Paige is one of 5 things from most likely to least likely:

1. Shes low-key injured and just isn't announcing it much like Alicia Fox who left without even saying why.

2. As unlikely and quite frankly stupid as this sounds, they "don't have anything for her". Considering they've been focusing on the NXT Remake and the rest of the women are injured there isn't really anything for Paige to do.

3. & 4. She pissed someone off/shes being punished for dating Alberto Del Rio. Sure even before news broke of them dating Paige was being booked terribly but ever since the news broke they've been using her less and less to NOW where they aren't even using her at all, also before the news broke it was reported that Del Rio had a lot of heat with Triple H for some reason. They KNOW, they FUCKING KNOW that Paige is the most popular woman on the roster right now and they aren't using here AT ALL? WTF is wrong with this company? fpalm

5. Shes pregnant. Yes there's a chance due to the miscarridge when she was younger she can't have kids, but there's still that chance it could happen.



Solf said:


> Paige used to be the face of the divas division, now she's not even important enough to get drafted on-screen. Well, fuck.


If we're going off merch sales shes by far STILL the most popular woman. Someone posted the sales on here the other day, can't remember where but Paige is in the top 10 while the rest to the women aren't even in the top 20. It's fucking retarded that they aren't using her.



TheLooseCanon said:


> They should have done this PPV before the draft.


I was thinking the same thing, or that it would have been fitting to do the draft AT Battleground.

FFS Owens & Zayn on the same show :cuss:cuss:
Why is Michael Cole happy about Owens? He makes his life a living hell :lmao

Becky beating up Natalya :mark::mark::mark:

Splitting up The Club, Balor joining them confirmed :mark:

AMERICAN ALPHA!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:

Picking JOB Show before half of the other light years better talent and Nia Jax :lmao :lmao :lmao

Sheamus is the final Televised pick? No suprises or anything? :lmao this fucking company fpalm the rest of NXT picks will be losers like Tye Dillenger & Elias Samson.

CM PUNK CHANTS! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao How dissappointed with this draft do you think the crowd is? Cause this was a huge fucking waste :lol Whats with this crowd BTW? Other than the CM Punk chants I couldn't understand a fucking thing they were chanting.


Ambrose gonna be dropping that belt to Roman Reigns, no way is Vince gonna let Smackdown keep the (currently) only World Championship :lmao

I'm going :lmao if SmackDown! still shows what happens on RAW :lol

DAYMN! Booker T hating on the part timers on Daft Center :mark:

Draft Center: Dean Ambrose "6ft4" :lmao :lmao IS HE FUCK! Same with Seth Rollins :lol Vince must not be happy about how many smaller guys they've been picking up recently almost all modern wrestlers are so called "vanilla midgets" theirs no need to fake their fucking height :lol



Spidey said:


> "WWE Debut: 1999"
> 
> WTH? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Ok yeah whoever is doing the graphics for Draft Center literally doesn't give a fuck :lmao :lmao

Kalisto going to SmackDown!..... the brand without the Cruiserweight Division :aries2



Liger!Liger! said:


> I'm still wondering where 'Taker will stay.


Taker low key retired.

WTF ARE THEY DOING WITH THE WOMEN!? SmackDown has what 3? RAW has like 10 :lol

Bliss to SmackDown! :mark: but still they need more!

Splitting up The Wyatt's fpalm this fucking company :cuss:

Eva Marie :cuss: fuck off, just quit you dumb bitch. Fuck no Becky's gonna job to this talentless plastic whore :cuss:



Liger!Liger! said:


> *WHY THE FUCK THEY CALLED UP EVA MARIE?*


Because they are fucking retarded!

Oh yay the boring female version of Enzo Amore on SmackDown! jesus fucking christ looking at SmackDown's women's division, why even fucking bother? Its horrible. it looks as bad as the female roster was between 2007-2011 fpalm

I can't wait to see how hard they struggle to book RAW now with the split roster, hopefully this convinces USA to just fucking let them be 2 hours.



Mugging of Cena said:


> Didn't they announce cruiser weights to be on Raw? Is that gonna be a separate smaller roster they haven't released yet? Or am I just making this up.


They'll most likely be using a lot of guys from the cruiserweight classic for that.



Doddsy_V1 said:


> Why didn't Emma get drafted?


She's injured. Everyone who is currently injured isn't elegiable to be drafted.


----------



## Pizzamorg

It's pro wrestling so you can never truly trust what your eyes are seeing but I have to wonder how much of the draft was actually planned and how far in advance some of these superstars actually knew the result because some of those interviews on Draft Centre were just... 

Not to mention that pretty much none of the drafts made sense. 

And all the lingering questions about all the guys who didn't get drafted.


----------



## Darren Criss

Well, looks like the only trashes on SmackDown are Usos, Alexa, Eva and Dolph


----------



## Mister Sinister

This goddamn draft is bonkers. Kalisto is on Smackdown. CW division built around Balor and Neville (get ready for the 123 Kid style of cruiserweight division). No drafts of Roode, Aries, or Joe. Raw is going to be Reigns vs The Sinister Six. Smackdown is going to the be the "15 minutes of Styles and then turn off the television" show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I felt bad for Cesaro. It almost felt like he was genuinely disappointed to go to RAW.


----------



## Darren Criss

Can someone give me the full list of the both shows so far?


----------



## marshal99

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Why didn't Emma get drafted?


Injured , all injured personnels not drafted - emma , tamina , nikki , harper etc.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

You know I am happy with the draft, My two guys, Ambrose and Bray are on Smackdown, and they are going to kill it. Plus with Aj Styles, John Cena, Randy orton, we got big names and good match workers as the top 5 guys. You could definetely put me in Team Smackdown. However one thing I will complain about, is the lack of credible tag teams on Smackdown. The only team who could amount to anything are the American Alpha and they came from NXT. One good team wi\ould do nothing for the Tag division. Raw has the Club, Enzo and Cass and New Day.3 of the top teams are on raw. Talk about overkill. Smae with the womens division. Only women in Smackldown who is actually a star is Becky and even that is pushing it. She has not been booked properly for her life, Atleast put Nikki or Paige on Smackdown. My idea was that Raw gets the Womens divsion while Smackdown dominates the Tag division. Hopefully this goes moothly, because I dont want to see Wrestlemania Main event be Cerna vs Reigns for bothe world titles on the line where the brands are joined again. Hopefully this is successful.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Smackderp:
Dean Ambrose
AJ Styles 
John Cena
Randy Orton 
Bray Wyatt 
Becky Lynch 
The Miz (w/ Maryse) 
Baron Corbin
American Alpha 
Dolph Ziggler 
Natalya 
Alberto Del Rio
The Usos 
Kane 
Kalisto 
Naomi 
The Ascension 
Zack Ryder 
Apollo Crews
Alexa Bliss 
Breezango 
Eva "The Shooter" Marie 
The Vaudevillains 
Erick Rowan 
Mojo Rawley (who the fuck?)
Carmella 


Raw:
Seth Rollins
Charlotte	
Finn Balor	
Roman Reigns 
Brock Lesnar 
The New Day 
Sami Zayn	
Sasha Banks 
Chris Jericho 
Rusev (w/ Lana)	
Kevin Owens 
Enzo Amore & Big Cass 
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson 
Big Show 
Nia Jax 
Neville	
Cesaro 
Sheamus 
Golden Truth 
Titus O’Neil 
Paige	
Darren Young (w/ Bob Backlund)	
Sin Cara	
Jack Swagger	
The Dudley Boyz 
Summer Rae 
Mark Henry 
Braun Strowman 
Bo Dallas 
Shining Stars 
Alicia Fox 
Dana Brooke 
Curtis Axel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

The one thing I was hoping for was Swagger to be put on Smackdown so maybe, MAYBE I could see him have at least a few more live matches. But no, that's too much to ask for. Dude literally is never going to be on live tv again thanks to this suck ass draft and the awful RAW roster. Literally going to be stale as shit and if Ambrose loses the title, SD will be dead on arrival. And his days are obviously numbers with the American Alphas cheeseballs being called up.

Any excitement for post-draft is gone.


----------



## SovereignVA

Well, looks like Strowman gets a singles push.


----------



## Lothario

THANOS said:


> Booker was a true treat to watch in that segment. :booklel




I especially thought the part where he began saying he was polarizing and then out nowhere, said matter of factly and as bluntly as possible 


"The fans hate him." 


was funny. I'm like, where's the polarizing "and love him.." ?? :lol I waited for him to finish and dude promptly moved on. :lol


----------



## THANOS

Lothario said:


> I especially thought the part where he began saying he was polarizing and then out nowhere, said matter of factly and as bluntly as possible
> 
> 
> "The fans hate him."
> 
> 
> was funny. I'm like, where's the polarizing "and love him.." ?? :lol I waited for him to finish and dude promptly moved on. :lol


I loved when he pored it on with his hype men The Usos there :lmao!! It made it extra hilarious.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Both of those rosters are terrible and they are too small.

People were sick of repetitive matches before, and this roster just increases the likelihood of repeat match ups.


----------



## Sugnid

I was so positive for this draft, but just looking at the rosters its abundantly clear that zero fucks was given about Smackdown.

And those NXT picks? Clearly the winner of this draft was Triple H.


----------



## Trifektah

Jesus titty fucking christ.

This draft is worse than I could have ever imagined. They split up the women's division which has what? Five active wrestlers? Ridiculous. 

Every one and their mothers knew all of the divisions were already shallow as fuck and then they go and split them in half. Raw should be Women's and Tag-Team with a singles title. Smackdown! should be cruiserweights and a singles titles. 

They went with the exact same concept that failed the first time around. Worse yet, they DIDN'T CHANGE SMACKDOWN! AT ALL!!! They still have the same stage, the same graphics, they have the same FUCKING THEME SONG.

How lazy can you be? How much thought was put into this? Thirty seconds? Holy shit, a six year old could have thought of better shit than this.

Sorry, this totally turned into a rant.


----------



## chronoxiong

My lord there was a lot of participation in this thread. Amazing. Too bad I missed the show due to work. Need to catch up with everything.


----------



## Swimmy

*They could have done a better job with the draft*

Maybe act like its a real draft and not some scripted event with all the non sensical picks. They couldn't even bother to do that.


Instead taking Charlotte at #3. Thats like drafting a Kicker in the 1st-2nd round of a NFL draft. Taking Ambrose at #2 Or the fact that big show was taken so early. Sami zayn another comical pick really that makes no sense...


----------



## StylesP1

Trifektah said:


> Jesus titty fucking christ.
> 
> This draft is worse than I could have ever imagined. They split up the women's division which has what? Five active wrestlers? Ridiculous.
> 
> Every one and their mothers knew all of the divisions were already shallow as fuck and then they go and split them in half. Raw should be Women's and Tag-Team with a singles title. Smackdown! should be cruiserweights and a singles titles.
> 
> They went with the exact same concept that failed the first time around. Worse yet, they DIDN'T CHANGE SMACKDOWN! AT ALL!!! They still have the same stage, the same graphics, they have the same FUCKING THEME SONG.
> 
> How lazy can you be? How much thought was put into this? Thirty seconds? Holy shit, a six year old could have thought of better shit than this.
> 
> Sorry, this totally turned into a rant.


Set won't change until next week....Just like the raft in 2002. Things will change next week.


----------



## SystaFTW

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*



Swimmy said:


> Taking Ambrose at #2


Yeah Ambrose shoud have been drafted #1 since he is the current Champion


----------



## Super Hetero Male

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*

You could have done a better job with this thread by actually suggesting who should have been picked higher instead of just being a little bitch and whining about who did get picked high.


----------



## domotime2

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*

really? I think the look and style of the whole thing was quite brilliant. One of the better done drafts definitely. Especially the network stuff. Think of it more like a baseball draft...you want to get a bit of everything? Top heavyweight, top women's wrestler, top rookie, and they also got the top tag teams. Oh and they have the cruiserweights

oh hmmm...now that i say this out loud crap, smackdown sucks haha


----------



## 307858

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*

Weren't they still ironing out the draft before the show. I think the whole draft reeks of lazy, myopic planning. Don't be surprised if there are trades.


----------



## Lothario

I haven't ran it over on paper but it really feels like they stuck the women they have no intention on giving a title run to anytime soon on SD. Those they just do not see as championship material. Just off the top and going off of how they've historically booked Lynch and Natalya, only girl that has a chance is Bliss. If I'm a woman who has aspirations on being a top 3 competitor in the women's division, I'm hoping to go to RAW. This bunch almost seems like the unwanted stepchildren in comparison. Like they've been sent off to boarding school by the evil stepmother. They were clearly an afterthought. Maybe the women will get two titles I guess...


Edit: Lol at the petty bastards splitting up Paige and Del Rio intentionally.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*

How Ambrose would be picked #1 of he was destined to SmackDown and Raw was picking first? :lol

SmackDown rocks


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*

Big Show (Mr. No Show) drafted before Cesaro was insulting.


----------



## J-B

It was nice to have a SD crowd who actually made some noise for once. With it going live I expect SD crowds to be on par with Raw crowds in future. Thought that the draft was OK in general, they did a good job of putting a lot of my favourites on Raw so I'll have to watch both shows. Balor being on Raw is already getting me excited for next week :mark:


----------



## ManiT

So.....no Bayley.....

F*C YOU VINCE
F*C YOU STEPHANIE
F*C YOU MARK CARRANO
F*C YOU KEVIN DUNN

AND YES, A HUGE F*C YOU TO YOU, TRIPLE H


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby

ManiT said:


> So.....no Bayley.....
> 
> F*C YOU VINCE
> F*C YOU STEPHANIE
> F*C YOU MARK CARRANO
> F*C YOU KEVIN DUNN
> 
> AND YES, A HUGE F*C YOU TO YOU, TRIPLE H


She is above "the draft" just like Shinsuke and Joe.

Falor was the main NXT attraction of the draft, Drafting Bayley too would make her seem "less important".

"HERE IS FINN BALOR THE DEMON THE FACE OF NXT...Oh and bayley too."

Its better if she debuts later


----------



## greasykid1

Yeah, it seems like a lock that Bailey will be Sasha's partner at Battleground.

The whole "You have no friends" comment from Charlotte, coupled with the huge amount that Sasha and Bailey have been tweeting at each other, wearing each other's merch etc for the past few weeks. It really seems to fit that Bailey could be put over as the one true friend Sasha can trust.

A draft without Balor would have been ridiculous. He's clearly a WWE style star already. His call up has been overdue for months. He's drafted AWAY from Styles, but on the same show as The Club. So we can expect "Balor Club" to kick in pretty fast 

One criticism of the draft show itself.

Did it really irritate anyone else that they totally failed to show the growing rosters on either side?
We were supposed to just remember which show everyone went to, in order to work out who the new picks would be aliied/fighting with? That was so annoying to me. It would have been so easy to just have a simple graphic on the screens behind the 2 podiums, showing the lists of picks so far for the shows.

Plus, it became totally obvious straight away that the picks were completely meaningless. It's the dreaded "split down the middle" that everyone was hoping wouldn't happen.

We now have 2 shows with exactly the same coverage of styles, rather than 2 unique shows that would draw viewers for different reasons.

Splitting the Womens and Tag divisions is INSANE. The divisions have maybe half a dozen good contenders each. All this can mean is that the split won't be a solid, set thing for long. As once Charlotte takes out the 2 women on RAW worth fighting, all of the switcheroo-ing will start.

What a pointless exercise.

Well, at least SD is live now. That's the main change I was looking forward to.


----------



## Swimmy

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*



Super Hetero Male said:


> You could have done a better job with this thread by actually suggesting who should have been picked higher instead of just being a little bitch and whining about who did get picked high.


Interwebz tuff guy spilling his bitch tears. LOL


----------



## greasykid1

A little bit of sorting and jiggling leaves the divisions looking a bit like this, as far as I see it:

*RAW*

*World Heavyweight Championship (Assumed)**

Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns 
Sheamus 
Brock Lesnar 
Braun Strowman (Singles Push?)
Finn Balor? (Possibly US level after debut)

*US Title*

Rusev (w/ Lana) (c)
Cesaro 
Chris Jericho (based on current position)
Darren Young (w/ Bob Backlund) 
Jack Swagger 
Kevin Owens 
Sami Zayn 
Titus O’Neil 

*WWE Women's Championship*

Charlotte (c)
Alicia Fox 
Dana Brooke 
Paige 
Sasha Banks 
Summer Rae 
and Bayley likely after Battleground

*World Tag Team Championship*

The New Day 
Enzo Amore & Big Cass 
Golden Truth 
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson 
Shining Stars 
The Dudley Boyz 

*Cruiserweight Championship (assumed)*

Neville
Sin Cara
+ CWC's breakthrough/returning wrestlers

*Other*

Big Show
Mark Henry
Bo Dallas
Curtis Axel


*SmackDown*

*WWE Championship**

Dean Ambrose (c)
AJ Styles 
John Cena
Randy Orton 
Alberto Del Rio

*Intercontinental Championship*

The Miz (w/ Maryse) 
Apollo Crews
Baron Corbin
Kalisto 
Dolph Ziggler 

*Tag Teams (Title to be introduced?)*

American Alpha 
Breezango 
The Ascension 
The Usos 
The Vaudevillains 
Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan
Hype Bros (Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley)

*Women (No Title)*

Alexa Bliss 
Becky Lynch 
Carmella 
Eva "The Shooter" Marie 
Naomi
Natalya

*Other*

Kane


I think sorting the rosters like this really shows up that SmackDown will have a LOT of work done in the next few weeks.
They are short on titles as well as contenders for WWE and IC championships, whereas RAW is stacked with World, US, Women's and Cruisers to be called up after the CWC winner is crowned.

It seems likely that SmackDown will receive the bulk of the returning superstars, such as (rumoured) Angle, Goldberg, Shelton, Carlito.
Then there's others that weren't eligable at the draft due to injury and absence.

I'm certainly looking forward to SmackDown more than RAW next week - just to see how Shane's changes and "new attitude" are manifested.

*WWE Title probably going to RAW in Rollins' hands on sunday, so in that case, the WHC would be for SmackDown.


----------



## Victor Chaos

bmp487 said:


> Why is Jojo so fucking sexy???


I went to JoJo's instagram, and I love the fact that Jojo knows exactly what her best asset is and doesn't mind teasing us with it.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*



domotime2 said:


> really? I think the look and style of the whole thing was quite brilliant. *One of the better done drafts definitely. Especially the network stuff*. Think of it more like a baseball draft...you want to get a bit of everything? Top heavyweight, top women's wrestler, top rookie, and they also got the top tag teams. Oh and they have the cruiserweights
> 
> oh hmmm...now that i say this out loud crap, smackdown sucks haha


Really? OK, let's leave the televised draft and talk about the network picks. They picked: Golden Truth before the Usos, Titus O'Neill before Zack Ryder and Darren Young who are the midcard title contenders and a former world champion in Jack Swagger (I'm not even counting Kane and Henry although I should because Titus is old too.) They picked the fuckin Ascension before the Dudley Boyz (which they could have split. Bubba should get one shot at singles before he calls it quits.) 

They picked Kalisto on the non-cruiserweight show even though his giant killer Rey Mysterio like run failed miserably. They split Strowman from the Wyatts. Can't wait for the awesome feud with the Big Show. Absolutely ridiculous draft. The only thing that made sense was Curtis Axel being picked last, if you don't count Carmella's NXT call-up.


----------



## imthegame19

greasykid1 said:


> A little bit of sorting and jiggling leaves the divisions looking a bit like this, as far as I see it:
> 
> *RAW*
> 
> *World Heavyweight Championship (Assumed)**
> 
> Seth Rollins
> Roman Reigns
> Sheamus
> Brock Lesnar
> Braun Strowman (Singles Push?)
> Finn Balor? (Possibly US level after debut)
> 
> *US Title*
> 
> Rusev (w/ Lana) (c)
> Cesaro
> Chris Jericho (based on current position)
> Darren Young (w/ Bob Backlund)
> Jack Swagger
> Kevin Owens
> Sami Zayn
> Titus O’Neil
> 
> *WWE Women's Championship*
> 
> Charlotte (c)
> Alicia Fox
> Dana Brooke
> Paige
> Sasha Banks
> Summer Rae
> and Bayley likely after Battleground
> 
> *World Tag Team Championship*
> 
> The New Day
> Enzo Amore & Big Cass
> Golden Truth
> Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson
> Shining Stars
> The Dudley Boyz
> 
> *Cruiserweight Championship (assumed)*
> 
> Neville
> Sin Cara
> + CWC's breakthrough/returning wrestlers
> 
> *Other*
> 
> Big Show
> Mark Henry
> Bo Dallas
> Curtis Axel
> 
> 
> *SmackDown*
> 
> *WWE Championship**
> 
> Dean Ambrose (c)
> AJ Styles
> John Cena
> Randy Orton
> Alberto Del Rio
> 
> *Intercontinental Championship*
> 
> The Miz (w/ Maryse)
> Apollo Crews
> Baron Corbin
> Kalisto
> Dolph Ziggler
> 
> *Tag Teams (Title to be introduced?)*
> 
> American Alpha
> Breezango
> The Ascension
> The Usos
> The Vaudevillains
> Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan
> Hype Bros (Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley)
> 
> *Women (No Title)*
> 
> Alexa Bliss
> Becky Lynch
> Carmella
> Eva "The Shooter" Marie
> Naomi
> Natalya
> 
> *Other*
> 
> Kane
> 
> 
> I think sorting the rosters like this really shows up that SmackDown will have a LOT of work done in the next few weeks.
> They are short on titles as well as contenders for WWE and IC championships, whereas RAW is stacked with World, US, Women's and Cruisers to be called up after the CWC winner is crowned.
> 
> It seems likely that SmackDown will receive the bulk of the returning superstars, such as (rumoured) Angle, Goldberg, Shelton, Carlito.
> Then there's others that weren't eligable at the draft due to injury and absence.
> 
> I'm certainly looking forward to SmackDown more than RAW next week - just to see how Shane's changes and "new attitude" are manifested.
> 
> *WWE Title probably going to RAW in Rollins' hands on sunday, so in that case, the WHC would be for SmackDown.


Smackdown has to create a tag and woman's title. So they will keep the WWE Title with Ambrose. They won't make the new show have to create all new belts. Also I'm betting Big Show ends up in main event/upper mid card on Raw. They have too many heels in Rollins,Jericho, Owens and Sheamus. With faces being just are Reigns and Zayn. So I'm sure Big Show is going to end up in some big matches in the coming months.I can see a Rollins match post Summerslam. Especially while they build up Zayn and Balor. Also expect Bray in the main event scene, not in a tag team. I can see Bray Wyatt feuding with Ambrose for the title at Summerslam.


----------



## TripleG

So yeah, Raw definitely got the better end of the stick here. This felt wildly uneven. Raw picked first, got an extra pick, AND they have a CW Division thrown their way too. And that was all before the draft started. 

They ended up getting most of the exciting sexy picks like Lesnar, Seth, Owens, Balor, New Day, Enzo/Cass, Sasha and the like. Even getting Roman, I'd say, provides more dramatic possibilities than taking Cena if they turn Roman heel (which, yeah, ain't happening, but still). 

The only ones that Smackdown got that I'd call sexy picks were AJ, Jordan/Gable, and Dean. They got saddled with Orton and Cena, which to me is a bad thing. You want SD to be a beacon of change and new fresh and exciting direction and they get stuck with the two guys that are the poster boys for stale and old WWE? And they also got guys like Ziggler and Bray who at this point are damaged goods. 

Oh and I just read that Carmella got drafted to Smackdown. Um...what?! I like Carmella. Don't get me wrong, but why wouldn't you put her with Enzo and Cass? Complete the package man!


----------



## blackholeson

The Draft was a failure. This company will be airing it's live shows on their Network in a few years after they can't get a tv deal.


----------



## Oliver-94

I think the draft was good overall. Just felt like it was placed at the wrong time (Before battleground). They have made it slightly predictable that Ambrose is not going to win the title this Sunday. I don't see Rollins failing to win the title 3 times in a row unless they have Reigns get pinned which could happen to punish him one more time or they might not do that considering Reigns needs to look strong (not trying to make that joke here) in his first match back. 

Also, they have kinda made it obvious that Miz and Rusev are keeping their titles. If Rusev wins he is keeping the US title on RAW but if Darren Young beats Miz then RAW will have the two mid card titles on RAW which isn't going to happen. Plus Miz shouldn't lose his IC title to Darren Young. His reign has been fun so far and losing it randomly like that would make no sense. But I understand these two 'feuds' are actually shit.


----------



## Bushmaster

So listening to a podcast and they said Seth lost clean in a 12 minute match :eagle. How does that make any sense.


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*



Super Hetero Male said:


> You could have done a better job with this thread by actually suggesting who should have been picked higher instead of just being a little bitch and whining about who did get picked high.


If you took away the whining and little bitchery (?), this place would be a ghost town...


----------



## Rankles75

Pretty good Draft, albeit with one or two dumb picks on both sides. Would have preferred Owens to have ended up on Smackdown, don't think he will be given the same opportunities on Raw. Disappointed they split the Wyatts, although it wouldn't surprise me if Harper ends up with Strowman on Raw when he returns. Think Woods turns on the New Day on Sunday and joins Wyatt and Rowan on Raw. Not overly surprised to see the likes of Bayley, Joe and Nakamura left on NXT, you need to leave some of the top talents there to carry the show until others are ready to take their place.

Smackdown's Women's division looks interesting, should be plenty of opportunities for the likes of Alexa and Becky. Bit surprised Carmella was kept away from Enzo and Cass though...


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Well you can't say much about Ambrose not getting "the push" anymore. Is the #1 pick for SmackDown and just went over the #1 overall pick clean. I'm predicting both Rollins and Ambrose pin Reigns at the same time on Sunday to split the belts.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

My only bitch about the draft was 2 fucking hours of the World's Foremost Twat. For that reason I watched all of two seconds of the show. Literally. I switched it on, caught her mid-snark, I switched it off, that was tthat for the night. I checked Meltzer after the show was over to see who went where, but I still don't know who went on the network portion. My only disappointment is Enzo and Cass on RAW. I am absolutely not watching a millisecond of that shit, so unfortunately I'll be missing them. Other than that, I'll give SD a chance for a week or two. If there's even so much as a mention of The Twat, or signs that booking is the same bullshit it has been, that will be the end of that, too.


----------



## BehindYou

Iron Man said:


> So listening to a podcast and they said Seth lost clean in a 12 minute match :eagle. How does that make any sense.


 Yeah it was very strange TBH, the finish kinda came out of nowhere after Rollins had all the momentum, it basicaly only took 1 dirty deeds and nothing else for Ambrose to win.

And Ambrose kicked out of the pedigree on RAW.


This only a short time after Rollins beats Roman clean too, didn't get the decision.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

The Cleaner said:


> My only bitch about the draft was 2 fucking hours of the World's Foremost Twat. For that reason I watched all of two seconds of the show. Literally. I switched it on, caught her mid-snark, I switched it off, that was tthat for the night. I checked Meltzer after the show was over to see who went where, but I still don't know who went on the network portion. My only disappointment is Enzo and Cass on RAW. I am absolutely not watching a millisecond of that shit, so unfortunately I'll be missing them. Other than that, I'll give SD a chance for a week or two. If there's even so much as a mention of The Twat, or signs that booking is the same bullshit it has been, that will be the end of that, too.


By Worlds Foremost Twat, I feel as though you are referring to Stephanie.


----------



## JDP2016

If Becky jobs to Eva Marie this forum is gonna crash like the Hindenburg.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> By Worlds Foremost Twat, I feel as though you are referring to Stephanie.


There can be only one!


----------



## Pizzamorg

With Ambrose now number 1 on Smackdown, especially if he retains this Sunday, how long until this forum turns on him like a pack of rabid dogs?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Only actual match Ive watched from SD was awful. Miz and Rusev jobbing to Young and Ryder. Worst part is Lana and Maryse just stand there and do nothing. Not their fault, its WWE's. Whats the point in even having managers when they do nothing?


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Pizzamorg said:


> With Ambrose now number 1 on Smackdown, especially if he retains this Sunday, how long until this forum turns on him like a pack of rabid dogs?


That's already happened.
This forum is cylical like the Mayan calender.
Whenever an indy darling makes it to the top, time to heel turn on them.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Mra22 said:


> Ah, what a refreshing new era, Kane making the young guys look like jokes in 2016


Oh really? Now you think people will believe that you are watching wrestling since the 90s ?... Well, if you think that saying "Kane .... in 2016" it makes you cool , ok then, but you should have said that when Jericho beat Cesaro, or Y2J for some reason doesn't count althoug he was wrestling in the 90s too?

How people can be bitching every time Kane beats someone saying "oh! kane in 2016" and then be alright when Jericho beats a young talent? this is an hypcrisy, you'r'e an hypocrate or your just a Kane hater....


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Owens deserves better than Kane


A legend like Kane deserves better than a nobody like Owens, I'm glad Kane chokeslamed Sami Lame and that Fat ass...


----------



## NeyNey

I wanted an Ambrose/Balor feud for ages and now this........ :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 Guess I have to wait another 10 years...


----------



## 751161

Not going to lie, was pretty underwhelmed by the Draft. Knew I shouldn't have got my hopes up too much. Nevertheless, excited to see the two shows separate next week. Hopefully they both get a complete overhaul Stage/Titles etc. Battleground should be like a clean slate essentially, once that is over with and those feuds settled for the most part, we see where WWE starts to go with the product, and hopefully both shows turn out to be good.


----------



## seabs

*So this was a massive mistake by the looks of things. I don't watch anyway besides the PPVs and the odd matches but jesus I came out of this with literally no desire to watch either show after this. The show itself was abhorrent and the rosters now look laughable. Stephanie. Oh my sweet jesus Stephanie. She was somehow even worse than the night before. She's treating this like she's the massive demon child and everyone else is locked inside her little dollhouse but Kevin Dunn is actually a genius and scales her down to the size of all her subjects in the dollhouse. ABHORRENT I TELL THE. When she's imitating these cool acts like Sasha and New Day and I'm just like aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh. And her and Mick are best friends and I'm just dead.

Quickie thoughts. I didn't watch any of the matches btw because matches are unimportant at the best of times but especially so here. I actually watched Cesaro/Jericho though because Cesaro like always has good matches but this was actually bad and holy cow Chris Jericho might be the worst worker in the world now because he had a match with Cesaro that I thought was bad. I guess they had another show airing alongside SD and I'm like wtf I can only watch one show at a time.

The top 2 picks were duh and killed a little of the excitement but at least Rollins can brag forever about being the #1 draft pick. 

These are pretty cool visuals off pwtorch.com. Some of the allignments are a bit okay then mate but still


Spoiler: pics
























I mean the depth is just laughable. I remember doing a mock draft a couple of years ago for a TDL debate and I'm confident I managed to come up with two rosters that had plenty of depth and choice of opponents and that was when they had even less talent to pick from.

They put Zayn and Owens on the same show because obviously. So if Zayn is kept away from Owens then he basically has Rollins, Rusev, Sheamus and Strowman to feud with. Assuming Jericho is going and even then they've run that down already. Incredible. 

Picking Balor so high was good but I don't give a shit about Finn Balor.

The NXT call ups were as phony as I figured they'd be. None of the Champions drafted because if you're a Champion in NXT you're developmental for life which sucks for you. Try not to beat Joe I guess Shinsuke. I don't even know what to say about Daniel Bryan not drafting Shinsuke Nakamura. At least come up with a reason for it. I mean it was only 6 picks so you may as well have just debuted them over the coming weeks and kept them out of the draft. They called up a bunch of Women because they had to and still managed to leave Bayley down there. I think it's just incredible how Triple H has created a promotion as a vanity project for himself that does so much damage to the main roster where the money is made that he's created this vanity project for to help him inherit. 

The splitting of the Tag and Womens divisions. Oh baby. Look at the tag teams that American Alpha have to work with. Talk about doomed from the very start. I can't even make a heel team for them to work with. Corbin & Kane? Miz and Del Rio? Yikes. Turn The Usos and you get one feud. Then what? THE ASCENSION? God they're paying the price now for burying so many acts. You can't just make acts like The Ascension and Zack Ryder credible again now because the damage is done and perceptions are set. I've also just noticed that Mojo Rawley got drafted. Words. Befail. Me.

They split AJ and The Club up. Because nats. Maybe they switch AJ for Balor but Raw needs faces. Mind you they need heels too. No idea who New Day work with. Club. Done. Dudleys. Done and buried. Enzo & Cass? Odd. 

Charlotte/Sasha has to last like forever now. What else? Charlotte vs Paige again? Sasha with Nia and Dana? RIP being a Sasha Banks fan. The Womens split may rival drafting Mojo Rawley over Shinsuke Nakamura for dumbest thing done on this draft. Just why would you create two nothing rosters with a 6 month shelf life before literally everything of interest is done.

They have a Cruiserweight Division on Raw now apparently. I'm hoping they do weekly skits where Neville is like fuck yeah Cruiserweight Wrestling and then goes around the locker room trying to find another Cruiserweight to wrestler and they do comedy skits with him trying to get Braun Strowman to cut weight so he can challenge him for his belt. I know they're coming in from the CWC but yikes. Also duh they put Kallisto on SD because why would we want him anywhere near the Cruiserweight Division. 

Carmella didn't even get on the same show as Enzo & Cass. Okaaaaaaaaay.

GIANT BRAUN STROWMAN PUSH INCOMING. BROCK VS BRAUN AT MANIA. 

Bray/Cena and Bray/Ambrose have been done to death so Bray/Orton incoming. And then what? Look out Zack Ryder!!!

Cena has AJ to work with and then he honestly may as well just go away until Mania. Cena vs Miz/Corbin/ADR/Rowan? HAHAHAHA. At least they gave SD Orton and Ambrose to carry the house shows in Cena's absence. 

Ok lets look at the roster and guys who they can build as up bigger stars than they are before. Cesaro? Not happening. Had infinite chances and did you see how low he got drafted on the show he lost to Chris Jericho? Crews? They've done nothing with him and didn't even draft him on the show. I have a hard time buying anyone not drafted on the show going far. That said Strowman didn't go on the show either. Big Show & Kane pushes incoming for sure. Oh god I forgot the Zayn/Owens burial by Kane. I could make a top 10 dumbest things WWE did this week and that might not even crack the top 5. Ziggler push I spose but who still even likes Dolph Ziggler? Sheamus? Titus? Darren Young? Oh lord.

Heath Slater didn't even get drafted. This has amazing skit potential. 

The Ascension got drafted ahead of Apollo Crews. 

They're gonna need to bring in A LOT of talent over the next few months otherwise they're gonna have literally nothing left for anyone after Mania bar another Draft.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I did say that I'd give SD a chance for a week or two, right? Let me just qualify that by adding that if the puke-o-vision cameraman ends up on SD, then fuck everything because that too will be the end for me. 


Ok, _now_ I'm done.


----------



## Honey Bucket

SD is instantly 50% better because Stephanie is guaranteed not to appear and Cole is not on play by play. Roster is pretty weak but a crumb of comfort is that let's not forget the show is only two hours compared to the chore of three hours and fifteen minutes. Mauro will make things much more bearable, even with that Texan twat hollering gibberish every five minutes. First few months of SD will be the usual 'seen it all before' but if they had any brains they'd inject it with more NXT talent. 

At the end of the day, each brand could've had the greatest conceivable roster to select, but Vince still doesn't have a clue because...well, he's Vince. He turns bronze into shit. I can count on one hand how many good ideas he's had since 2001.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I stopped watching recently and this really doesn't want to make me come back both rosters feel horrible and none of the rosters have a identity and they're all being controlled by Hiatch and Vince still so everything will still be the same


----------



## Chris22

That awkward moment when both mid-card champions get drafted and no-one gives a fuck...


----------



## Stellar

The draft was lackluster. Nothing HUGE really happened. It feels like they are trying to "shake things up" while keep everything the same. Cena on Smackdown is interesting I guess.

Braun Strowman obviously going to get that singles push. Keeping Carmella away from Cass and Enzo is a horrible decision. Setting up for Balor to reform the original club. Having Ambrose, Lynch, Ziggler and Natalya all on Smackdown really fails to establish that Smackdown isn't the "B Show". I know thats why Cena is there, to give the show some star power.. but who all is he going to face after AJ Styles? Orton back on Smackdown, the midcard titles back on the shows that they were on in the last brand split... Smackdown just seems weak. Theres Cena and then theres midcarders that have no credibility of wins. So WWE really put themselves in a situation with this draft.


----------



## StylesP1

Slackly said:


> The draft was lackluster. Nothing HUGE really happened. It feels like they are trying to "shake things up" while keep everything the same. Cena on Smackdown is interesting I guess.
> 
> Braun Strowman obviously going to get that singles push. Keeping Carmella away from Cass and Enzo is a horrible decision. Setting up for Balor to reform the original club. Having Ambrose, Lynch, Ziggler and Natalya all on Smackdown really fails to establish that Smackdown isn't the "B Show". I know thats why Cena is there, to give the show some star power.. but who all is he going to face after AJ Styles? Orton back on Smackdown, the midcard titles back on the shows that they were on in the last brand split... Smackdown just seems weak. Theres Cena and then theres midcarders that have no credibility of wins. So WWE really put themselves in a situation with this draft.


"Cena and then midcarders" - wtf......

Smackdown has 5 main eventers. Styles, Cena, Orton, Ambrose and Bray. Raw has 2. Rollins and Reigns. That's it. Lesnar is never on TV and Balor won't start in the main event.

So, you have 5 who could legitimately win the title at any time on Smackdown. Rollins and Reigns aren't relinquishing their top spots to anyone. Its going to be the same boring shit. Rollins and Reigns, Zayn and owens, Jericho(who is leaving at the end of this year) and Cesaro, Sasha and Charlotte.

Give me Styles vs Cena, Ambrose vs Orton, Bray vs Miz for the IC Title, American Alpha over Enzo and Cass, the fresh faces in the women's division over just more boring ass Sasha...

More variety on Smackdown.


----------



## Bälor

The only disappointing thing to me is that Cesaro, Owens and Zayn ALL went on Raw, plus they ended up getting Balor too. I saw a post mentioning that Owens/Zayn may have a Loser Leaves Raw match somewhere down the line.. so I think that'd be pretty great if it does happen.

Overall, it was a fair draft, sure Raw got the upperhand, but that was to be expected. There are many things to be excited about such as Bray becoming a focal point of a show where Reigns/Rollins aren't. Also the fact that Cena isn't a favourable World title holder because he's already so established gives Bray an even better opportunity to be in the spotlight, so a lot to be excited about for Bray fans.

The most unrealistic picks did go to Smackdown tho, such as picking Corbin that high up.. err..


----------



## domotime2

*Re: They could have done a better job with the draft*



peowulf said:


> Really? OK, let's leave the televised draft and talk about the network picks. They picked: Golden Truth before the Usos, Titus O'Neill before Zack Ryder and Darren Young who are the midcard title contenders and a former world champion in Jack Swagger (I'm not even counting Kane and Henry although I should because Titus is old too.) They picked the fuckin Ascension before the Dudley Boyz (which they could have split. Bubba should get one shot at singles before he calls it quits.)
> 
> They picked Kalisto on the non-cruiserweight show even though his giant killer Rey Mysterio like run failed miserably. They split Strowman from the Wyatts. Can't wait for the awesome feud with the Big Show. Absolutely ridiculous draft. The only thing that made sense was Curtis Axel being picked last, if you don't count Carmella's NXT call-up.


i dont take the order as seriously as some wrestling fans do...i wouldn't place too much stock in this. I mean, do you honestly believe the WWE cares more about Finn Balor than Roman Reigns and John Cena? That they value Charlotte as the 3rd biggest superstar on their roster? No. of course not.

i'm talking about the aesthetics and production level of the whole thing. The Cesaro shoot interview was amazing. Heath Slater being undrafted is hilarious. Carmella and Alexa bliss being drafted was shocking.


Do i think drafting Golden Truth off the back on the network was smart? No. In fact, fuck the WWE for that.


----------



## domotime2

Honey Bucket said:


> SD is instantly 50% better because Stephanie is guaranteed not to appear and Cole is not on play by play. Roster is pretty weak but a crumb of comfort is that let's not forget the show is only two hours compared to the chore of three hours and fifteen minutes. Mauro will make things much more bearable, even with that Texan twat hollering gibberish every five minutes. First few months of SD will be the usual 'seen it all before' but if they had any brains they'd inject it with more NXT talent.
> 
> At the end of the day, each brand could've had the greatest conceivable roster to select, but Vince still doesn't have a clue because...well, he's Vince. He turns bronze into shit. I can count on one hand how many good ideas he's had since 2001.


this is actually an amazing point. You're totally spot on. Smackdown has soooooooooooo much going for it. 2 hours + no cole + no steph + AJ Stylez/Becky/Bray/Ambrose................. and did i mention only 2 hours.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Darren Criss said:


> Eva and Alexa on SmackDown?
> 
> Poor Becky and Nattie
> 
> They will have to carry two untalented sluts





Darren Criss said:


> At last Alexa isn't going to win any title on NXT or Raw, I'm fine





Darren Criss said:


> Everyone will be bored when Alexa gets her first push
> 
> She will be exposed a lot and finally people will see how bad she is














Abisial said:


> Eva untalented? Oh yea. Alex? She's quite talented.
> 
> 
> Sluts? How would you know lol


Don't mind Darren Criss. He's an illiterate ******. :quite


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Chris22 said:


> That awkward moment when both mid-card champions get drafted and no-one gives a fuck...


I shed a tear for Ru-Ru going to RAW since that's the shitshow and he, like Owens, Zayn and Cesaro, deserves better than to be saddled there since he's still recovering from the debacles known as his feuds with John Boy and Ziggler and his stint with the League of Nations.

However, I didn't give a fuck about Miz because lolMiz.


----------



## MarcTheMark

Really expected better. A brand new stage set up would have been better. Different lighting, really make it its own show.

Il give Smackdown a go but not holding out for much tbh


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

MarcTheMark said:


> Really expected better. A brand new stage set up would have been better. Different lighting, really make it its own show.
> 
> Il give Smackdown a go but not holding out for much tbh


SmackDown Live is getting a new set this Tuesday according to Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## MarcTheMark

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61366665 said:


> SmackDown Live is getting a new set this Tuesday according to Bryan Alvarez.


Hope your right man, Mad they didnt kick it off with a new 1 though!


----------



## LaMelo

I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Bret Hart

MarcTheMark said:


> Really expected better. A brand new stage set up would have been better. Different lighting, really make it its own show.
> 
> Il give Smackdown a go but not holding out for much tbh


Also need to get rid of those fucking white ropes, such an eye sore.


----------

